# NFL: Draft Time



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Preseason starts in 2 days with the HOF game between the Bears and Ravens, so it seemed like a good time to make a new, stickied NFL thread. Hopefully the Bears can finally have a good season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Jimmy. G.










I haven't been this excited since the 2013 season (where we lost to the Seahawks in the NFC title game).


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Preseason starts in 2 days with the HOF game between the Bears and Ravens, so it seemed like a good time to make a new, stickied NFL thread. Hopefully the Bears can finally have a good season.


Can’t believe they still haven’t signed Roquan Smith. Will be interested to see how Trubisky does for you this season with a new look WR corps...


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Another year of underachieving for the Steelers most likely. Everyone defends Tomlin because he has a great record during the regular season, however they choke in the playoffs every year. And the last time I checked, they play to win the Superbowl, not for a regular season record. They'll win the division, but will probably lose a few games they should win and not get home field advantage. Then I predict another early playoff exit.

Thank god we have the Pens.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Not sure how I feel about the Panthers so far. Obviously Cam is very inconsistent. Hopefully the WRs this year do something and the Norv gets McCaffrey more involved (correctly). Need to use him on the outside and not between the tackles. Hopefuly Luke Kuechly can stay healthy this year. One more head injury might be cause him to retire early. While he is BY FAR the best player on the team and also my favorite I do not want him to have more issues down the road due to head injuries.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Eric Decker has signed for the Patriots. Titans’ Safety Johnathan Cyprien out for the season with a torn ACL, as is Packers’ LB Jake Ryan...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Urlacher.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

:rodgers2


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Factory of sadness checking in.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Incognito, he mad.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Browns traded Corey Coleman to the Bills for a freakin 7th round pick. Could be a nice steal for Buffalo. Also, maybe room for Cleveland to sign Dez? Idk



Rankles75 said:


> Eric Decker has signed for the Patriots. Titans’ Safety Johnathan Cyprien out for the season with a torn ACL, as is Packers’ LB Jake Ryan...


Titans signed Kenny Vaccaro to replace him. Good swing there. Also rooting for Decker with the Pats, but don't wanna root for the Pats. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

anybody got any good NEW fantasy football names?

I'm going classic with Titsburgh Feelers


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



RKing85 said:


> anybody got any good NEW fantasy football names?
> 
> I'm going classic with Titsburgh Feelers


I'm going with Guice Guice Baby in my leagues. Really only works if you're a Redskins fan or can even pronounce his name correctly. :lol


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Denny Omega said:


> :rodgers2


If Godgers can stay healthy and the defense can be marginally better, this could be a special year for Da Pack.

Realistically, I think they're a year or two away. I keep hearing grumblings that they're going to trade for Mack, but I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Interested to see how Allen, Peterman and McCarron look tonight.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I really hope the Browns & the 49ers do well this year


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Titans vs Packers.....it's just the preseaon but who cares?

My two favorite teams kicking it off.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

How did the Cowboys manage to blow that game?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Panthers offense looked good on their first drive of the game. Defense not so much.

On a side note why is it always the white people from the south are the ones that have a problem with the NFL players protesting the anthem?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

:mark: NINERS :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



krtgolfing said:


> Panthers offense looked good on their first drive of the game. Defense not so much.
> 
> *On a side note why is it always the white people from the south are the ones that have a problem with the NFL players protesting the anthem?*


Because most of them are alt-right Trump supporters.

Bears offense looks a bit messy right now, but the starters have barely played so far to be fair. No injuries yet is the most important thing.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Because most of them are alt-right Trump supporters.
> 
> Bears offense looks a bit messy right now, but the starters have barely played so far to be fair. No injuries yet is the most important thing.


Yup. I will admit I voted for Trump and live in the South, but I have no problem with them protesting. Dang ******** giving the majority of people a bad name. 

I was never high on Trubisky as I watched a good bit of his games as the wife is a UNC fan.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I already hate football.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027988472404029440


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Solid start for the Samchise last night. Had happy feet at times (understandably), but also showed good accuracy and made a nice throw on the run for a TD. Also had some promising plays from some of our other rookies, although Trenton Cannon probably blew his shot at winning the returner job...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*










This is the best way for the football players to protest to get their message of social injustice across without having to kneel.

- Vic


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



krtgolfing said:


> Yup. I will admit I voted for Trump and live in the South, but I have no problem with them protesting. Dang ******** giving the majority of people a bad name.
> 
> I was never high on Trubisky as I watched a good bit of his games as the wife is a UNC fan.


Most of the south isn't even into the NFL anyway. They're mostly into College and high school football.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Stephen90 said:


> Most of the south isn't even into the NFL anyway. They're mostly into College and high school football.


Oh I know. I am in diehard USC / Clemson country!


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Even if it's just preseason football, I'm still excited to watch. I just hope the Vikes don't choke again this year. :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Giants and Beckham agree to 5 year extension making him the highest paid WR in the NFL:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034140955459371008
:mark: :mark: :mark:

@TripleG ;


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Why would a Giants fan be celebrating the fact that they're sinking so much money into an emotionally/mentally unstable player?

Some fans enjoy watching their team suck, I guess.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

charsetutf said:


> Why would a Giants fan be celebrating the fact that they're sinking so much money into an emotionally/mentally unstable player?
> 
> Some fans enjoy watching their team suck, I guess.


Because, hey, he can catch a ball!

(This coming from a Randy Moss fan :lol )


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



charsetutf said:


> Why would a Giants fan be celebrating the fact that they're sinking so much money into an emotionally/mentally unstable player?
> 
> Some fans enjoy watching their team suck, I guess.


They’d suck a heck of a lot more without OBJ!  

Anyone understand wtf the Raiders are doing with Khalil Mack? Bizarre situation...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Rankles75 said:


> They’d suck a heck of a lot more without OBJ!
> 
> Anyone understand wtf the Raiders are doing with Khalil Mack? Bizarre situation...


Dude I can't for the life of me understand what Gruden is doing in general with the Raiders. :lol Trying to bring back the over-the-hill gang? I legit have no idea.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Rankles75 said:


> They’d suck a heck of a lot more without OBJ!
> 
> Anyone understand wtf the Raiders are doing with Khalil Mack? Bizarre situation...


I disagree. Spending that much money on a WR, even if they weren't a headcase, is not a good way to build a successful team. The Giants have many other positions of need that are much more important. Paying him that kind of money hinders your team from obtaining quality talent at those positions, and it also hinders your ability to resign your own players. Good luck resigning Landon Collins.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

had my fantasy football draft tonight. Doing it made me realize there are like 12 good RB's in the league, and then it just drops off a cliff.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



RKing85 said:


> had my fantasy football draft tonight. Doing it made me realize there are like 12 good RB's in the league, and then it just drops off a cliff.


Yep, need to get in there’s early with the RB’s. You can get a top QB deep into most Drafts, RB’s dry up alarmingly quickly...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

4 year contract extension for Aaron Rodgers, and the Jets have traded Teddy Bridgewater and a 2019 6th rounder to New Orleans for a 2019 3rd rounder, which we’ll probably use as part of a trade package to get a pass rusher in the next few days...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Teddy is on a 1 year, $5 million contract coming back from an absolutely gruesome leg injury. Did New Orleans _really_ need to give up something as high as a 3rd rounder to get him? I don't think so tbh. Just like they probably didn't need to give up next year's 1st rounder to trade up to get Marcus Davenport either...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

regular season standings predictions

1. New England 2. Miami 3. NY Jets 4. Buffalo
1. Pittsburgh 2. x-Cincinnati 3. Baltimore 4. Cleveland
1. Jacksonville 2. x-Houston 3. Tennessee 4. Indianapolis
1. Kansas City 2. LA Chargers 3. Denver 4. Oakland
1. Philadelphia 2. Dallas 3. NY Giants 4. Washington
1. Green Bay 2. x-Minnesota 3. Detroit 4. Chicago
1. New Orleans 2. Atlanta 3. Carolina 4. Tampa Bay
1. LA Rams 2. x-San Francisco 3. Seattle 4. Arizona


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Philadelphia is going to suck horribly this season. Wouldn't be surprised if they miss the playoffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035973285853491200
Exciting news. No idea why the Raiders didn't pay that man, but I'm not complaining, welcome to the Windy City Mack! :mark:


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Niners should be a playoff team in 2 years

The Browns - won't be 0-16


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Jerick McKinnon out for the season with a torn ACL

Dan Bailey cut by the Cowboys 

Jon Gruden is a moron


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Rankles75 said:


> Jon Gruden is a moron


Legitimately the biggest takeaway of the offseason so far. 

- Cut a 30 year old Michael Crabtree to bring in a 33 year Jordy Nelson.
- Traded a 3rd round pick for Martavis Bryant knowing that he's a liability off the field, and now you've had to cut him
- Already have a 32 year Marshawn Lynch on the roster, but decide to sign a 29 year old Doug Martin who's been virtually unusable the past 2 seasons.
- Signed Derrick Johnson (35)
- Signed Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie (32)
- Signed Leon Hall (33)
- Signed Shareece Wright (31)
- Re-signed 34 year old Reggie Nelson
- I don't even remember how they wound up with Daryl Worley but I think it was after he plead guilty to something and now he's facing a 4 game suspension

And the Mack trade was icing on the cake. No idea what in the actual fuck that man is trying to do with the team or what message he's trying to send.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

PICK EM

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/2373388-wf-nfl-pick-em-2018-a.html


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Just signed up for the pickem game. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Super Bowl prediction...

New England Patriots 55
New Orleans Saints 52

New England Patriots win it all...again. And people keep not watching the NFL.


Mack trade is great for the Raiders btw.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Le’Veon Bell seems to have pissed off his entire OL...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I can't fucking believe the Cowboys cut Bailey.


He was injured, of course he wont be 100% right away, are they fucking retarded? Not even a slight chance this season to see how he would do? It's not like we're making the playoffs this season, so what if he ended up not doing as well?


I can't wait to play him, I hope he rips a shit ton of field goals on us. Fuck our management.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

When Bell does come back, the first time he has handed the ball, I am half expecting the entire OL to just let their defenders fly by and bury Bell 5 dline deep. Like in the Longest Yard when the OL got Sandler his ass handed to him.

As a Antonio Brown fantasy owner, I like Bell being on his own personal strike.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



MrMister said:


> Super Bowl prediction...
> 
> New England Patriots 55
> New Orleans Saints 52
> ...


What?

I don't follow all season like most of you here but why would a Super Bowl shoot out lead to people not watching?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Stormbringer said:


> What?
> 
> I don't follow all season like most of you here but why would a Super Bowl shoot out lead to people not watching?


Don't think he was being serious with that post lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

NFC is absolutely fucking loaded. Eagles, Falcons, Saints, Packers, Vikings, and Rams are all legitimate Super Bowl contenders. I have no idea who to pick and it would not surprise me to see any of those 6 squads representing the conference in February.

Barring injury, the AFC is a 2 team race between New England and Jacksonville because Pittsburgh can't beat either of them in the playoffs. :lol But as I say every year because of my guy Rivers, go Chargers!... until someone else gets hurt. 

Can't wait to see Matty Ice torch those Iggles tonight! FOOTBALL IS BACK BABY :woo :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Stormbringer said:


> What?
> 
> I don't follow all season like most of you here but why would a Super Bowl shoot out lead to people not watching?


I don't think the two points were meant to be related


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Ok I used that site where I predict the winners of every game and my predictions resulted in the following:

*AFC*
*North*
Steelers 11-5 (4)
Ravens 8-8
Bengals 8-8
Browns 4-12

*South*
Texans 12-4 (2)
Jaguars 12-4 (5)
Titans 7-9
Colts 5-11

*East*
Patriots 12-4 (3)
Jets 5-11
Bills 2-14
Dolphins 2-14

*West*
Chargers 12-4 (1)
Chiefs 11-5 (6)
Broncos 6-10
Raiders 3-13

*NFC*
*North*
Packers 13-3 (3)
Vikings 11-5 (5)
Lions 9-7
Bears 8-8

*South*
Saints 13-3 (2)
Panthers 10-6
Falcons 10-6
Buccaneers 2-14

*East*
Eagles 10-6 (4)
Giants 8-8
Redskins 6-10
Cowboys 3-13 :skip

*West*
Rams 14-2 (1)
Niners 11-5 (6)
Seahawks 7-9
Cardinals 1-15

:shrug


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Another Ravens rollercoaster, let the fuckery commence. First stop? Buffalo, why the hell not? :flacco1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

has cash made his bengals prediction yet? :evil


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Cash hasn't been on in a year. This was his last post:



Cashmere said:


> Nvm. Don't see what's the fun anymore when seemingly majority of ppl got you on ignore. This site blows. Fuck this.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I'm counting on the Falcons to not let me down tonight.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*AFC EAST*

New England (1)
Miami 
N.Y Jets
Buffalo 

*AFC North*

Pittsburgh (2)
Cincinnati 
Baltimore 
Cleveland 

*AFC South*

Jacksonville (4)
Houston (5)
Tennessee 
Indianapolis 

*AFC West*

L.A Chargers (3)
Kansas City (6)
Oakland 
Denver 

*NFC East*

Philadelphia (4)
Dallas 
N.Y Giants 
Washington 

*NFC North*

Minnesota (2)
Green Bay (6)
Detroit 
Chicago 

*NFC South*

Atlanta (3)
New Orleans (5)
Carolina 
Tampa Bay

*NFC West*

L.A Rams (1)
San Francisco 
Seattle 
Arizona 

*AFC Wild Cards*

*L.A Chargers* v Kansas City
*Jacksonville* v Houston

*NFC Wild Cards*

*Atlanta* v Green Bay
Philadelphia v *New Orleans*

*AFC Divisional Playoffs*

*New England* v Jacksonville
Pittsburgh v *L.A Chargers*

*NFC Divisional Playoffs*

*L.A Rams* v New Orleans 
*Minnesota* v Atlanta 

*AFC Championship Game*

*New England* v L.A Chargers 

*NFC Championship Game*

*L.A Rams *v Minnesota

*Super Bowl 53*

New England v *L.A Rams*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Boring 1st half, hopefully the 2nd half picks up a bit.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

That was a catch by Julio. Robbing me of precious fantasy points! :no:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This is a shitty display of football by everybody involved fpalm

I’m turning this crap off


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Cash hasn't been on in a year. This was his last post:


That post is sad.

How would he know he's ignored?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Stormbringer said:


> That post is sad.
> 
> How would he know he's ignored?


Don't know, he always was kind of a drama queen. :lol

This game kinda sucked until the ending. Falcons still can't get it done in the red zone.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

To be fair Matt Ryan didn't play well either and that is credit to The Eagles Defense and Falcons Defense making it hard for both QB's to get anything done on the board. Deja vu indeed, and it ends with Jones who seemed like the only fucking player that came to play for the Falcons Offense like for real. The dude had what 150 yards Receiving and the rest of the WR/TE's where were you guys. The Second half the Eagles Defense were nasty as fuck and you better be with that Depth they have everywhere. Foles of course didn't play like he wanted of course, but he didn't make a mistake that cost them the game. It can't be on Foles, you can't expect the man to do what he did in the Playoffs and repeat that. You have to rely on the other phases of the game and the Eagles Defense helped and the Running Game was huge tonight with two TD's from Ayaji.

Big wins for my Eagles tonight vs The Falcons, but they need to get in sync fast because who knows when Wentz will be back, maybe in a few weeks or so. Alshon who I said would play an important factor to the Offense was one of the reasons why the Eagles WR/TE had problems all night getting holes outside of a few plays from Agholor and Ertz. Someone just give Wentz a Senzu Bean and he'll be back on the Field.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Falcons offensive coordinator needs to stop taking one of the best players in the NFL today in Julio Jones off the field as he did when the Falcons were oh so close to scoring a touchdown on their opening drive.

That move made everything so much easier for Philadelphia's defense.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*Can hockey hurry up and start... Football is slow and boring....and I've only just now realized this. :monkey *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I stayed up until 5.30am watching that :done

Feeling the effects right now at work :sleep

Might the one and only non-Packers TNF I watch this season


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

nflol that was a catch this is seriously why people have begun to stop watching. officiating dictates the outcome WAAY too often.

pass interference is a much worse offender though. also phantom holding calls etc.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Eagles linebackers are atrocious in coverage. Atlanta should have targeted them more in the passing game with Coleman and Freeman. That Eagles defense is very exploitable by any team with the right tools and football IQ.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Keanu Neal tore his ACL last night. Out for the season. Awful news for the Falcons.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



MrMister said:


> nflol that was a catch this is seriously why people have begun to stop watching. officiating dictates the outcome WAAY too often.
> 
> pass interference is a much worse offender though. also phantom holding calls etc.


peopl have begun to stop watching because of the huge list of problems. It's not even one thing, it's just so many things. How the league conducts itself, the owners all being literal pieces of shit(which Im sure isnt different in other leagues, but they don't make it as well known as scumbags like Jerry Jones and Irsay), the play itself being too slow, too many commercials, too many penalties, too many rules leading to people not knowing what the fuck is happening and feeling screwed far too often, and to top it off there's so much roster turnover these days you can't even really keep up with teams anymore. Players retiring early, moving around constantly, etc, it makes it really hard to actually know who is where and who is who.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



KING JAMES said:


> peopl have begun to stop watching because of the huge list of problems. It's not even one thing, it's just so many things. How the league conducts itself, the owners all being literal pieces of shit(which Im sure isnt different in other leagues, but they don't make it as well known as scumbags like Jerry Jones and Irsay), the play itself being too slow, too many commercials, too many penalties, too many rules leading to people not knowing what the fuck is happening and feeling screwed far too often, and to top it off there's so much roster turnover these days you can't even really keep up with teams anymore. Players retiring early, moving around constantly, etc, it makes it really hard to actually know who is where and who is who.


*I GUESS IT'S THE PERFECT TIME FOR XFL :vince5*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



KING JAMES said:


> peopl have begun to stop watching because of the huge list of problems. It's not even one thing, it's just so many things. How the league conducts itself, the owners all being literal pieces of shit(which Im sure isnt different in other leagues, but they don't make it as well known as scumbags like Jerry Jones and Irsay), the play itself being too slow, too many commercials, too many penalties, too many rules leading to people not knowing what the fuck is happening and feeling screwed far too often, and to top it off there's so much roster turnover these days you can't even really keep up with teams anymore. Players retiring early, moving around constantly, etc, it makes it really hard to actually know who is where and who is who.


Yeah it's a long list of shit I agree. 

but the other shit was tolerable before they started having refs force games to be close. just totally fuck that. i used to joke for years that the NFL rigged games, that is was scripted like WWE. i don't think it's scripted still, but i do genuinely think the refs call bullshit penalties to keep games close because vegas and ratings. i seriously call into the question the integrity of the game. if i'm doing that then fuck this game. i'll still fantasy for shits and giggles.

i'm sure the garbage political stuff has an effect both ways, but i think it's waning fantasy football plus the game is just objectively worse than it used to be and people are sick of it.

Also Peyton Manning. He was the good guy of the league. He was probably the biggest star the NFL has ever had.

oh yeah the NFL can't even fucking rig the game right lmfao. You obviously want Dallas to win Super Bowls because they're immune to the ratings decline. People still love and hate this dumb fucking team run by one of the bigger pieces of shit in Murican sports.

:garrett :garrett2 :garrett






































:garrett


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

That's why I jumped ship to real football years ago.  The NFL has a lot more years behind it than in front of it in my estimation.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



CROFT said:


> *Can hockey hurry up and start... Football is slow and boring....and I've only just now realized this. :monkey *


The average NFL game has struck me as fairly dull for a long time. :lol

Being a Niners fan has admittedly had a considerable hand in making telecast NFL games seem like a good opportunity to try to take a nap. Plus the flurry of commercial breaks. I'll watch the opening weekend games live but I'm going to be tempted to just record games I'm interested in seeing and watching them later when I can skip the breaks. :lol

Hockey, though! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The commercials are annoying but they only bothered me when they'd do the ridiculously long breaks...then go to another break. It's the least of the game's problems.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I had no interest in this game.....no offense to any fans


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



MrMister said:


> The commercials are annoying but they only bothered me when they'd do the ridiculously long breaks...then go to another break. It's the least of the game's problems.


Problem is that bothersome phenomenon occurs far too often with NFL games. :lol

At least NBA games only slow down to a crawl in the last couple of minutes of regulation if it's terribly close, so some drama is retained through it all. :lol

Don't disagree with any of the entirely valid criticisms of the way the rules are always changed, modified, and sloppily enforced, though. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

It's early but no way anyone can disagree that Nathan Peterman is the worst starting QB in football. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

3-11, 17 yards so far.

Everybody had already assumed that going into the season, today just confirmed it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Meanwhile Ryan Fitzpatrick is fucking LIGHTING it up in New Orleans and Big Ben has thrown 3 picks against Cleveland! :done

Wild day so far and we're just gettin started! :mark:


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Really liking what I'm seeing from the Patriots defense. Improved at all levels, with the biggest upgrades coming up front. Better run defense, much better pass rush, and Ja'Whaun Bentley is looking spectacular. High football IQ and a LB who can cover in space. Coverage LB is what NE has been lacking for a while now.

And of course, Tom Brady making a complete fool of Max Kellerman and his "cliff" nonsense.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

My early reactions...

-Just as I was saying in the off season, my Saints are sorely going to miss Mark Ingram in the first 4 games...
-Kirk Cousins is driven, and looks really good here early...
-How bout them Ravens/Flacco?!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Browns are down 21-7 over the Steelers, Not Good to start the Season

Jackson going to gone if this shit keeps up


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Youthquake said:


> My early reactions...
> 
> -Just as I was saying in the off season, my Saints are sorely going to miss Mark Ingram in the first 4 games...
> -Kirk Cousins is driven, and looks really good here early...
> -How bout them Ravens/Flacco?!


I'm pleasantly surprised by the energy thus far but it's only Game 1.

Fuck around & catch a CA$H :flacco1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Browns still can't get a W. :mj2

Least they got a tie. :quimby


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

A tie. So many fucking chances.

We can't have shit. Why do the football gods hate us so much, man.

:vincecry


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*










*A TIE..............*

*..................IS NOT..............*


*....................A LOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*












:mark: :mark: *BROWNS.* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Always good to see Division rivals stumble. :flacco1


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

It's time...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Cowboys' offense has been doo-doo so far.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> It's early but no way anyone can disagree that Nathan Peterman is the worst starting QB in football. :lol


He was garbage last year when he started so no surprise here. Two starts, two horrible games, two times he's been benched really early. They must have zero faith in Josh Allen to not name him the starter from day one.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Cousins played an excellent game today and man, actually having a good defense and elite wide receivers sure does wonders for the guy. :lol


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Ravens can't even shut teams out anymore. Disgusting. :no:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



CamillePunk said:


> Ravens can't even shut teams out anymore. Disgusting. :no:


They shut out the Packers last year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Complete and utter dominance from the Skins so far. This is... unlike this team. :lol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

The Cowboy's offense is struggling like everyone expected but this Carolina defense looks legit.

I noticed the Panthers finally put their own logo at mid field too.

Looks a lot better.

:bjpenn


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

What awful football today... I keep thinking the quality of the game has cratered but each year it gets worse. It’s almost college football levels of amateurish play. What happened to fundamentals? I understand the nuetering of defense to cater to the casual, but not teaching sound fundamental play is all but a relic. What the fuck....


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Mahomes was impressive, hopefully they integrate Hunt more into the gameplan going forward, but the kid seems to have "it".


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

My goodness the Packers so far suck on both ends.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

All right I have no one else to rant to.....

The was the most horrific season opener I have ever seen.

Let me count the ways

-Titans drive inside the 20 in both their first two drives and come away with 3 points, two poorly thrown balls took 14 off the board.

-The Dolphins and 68 year old Frank Gore then move the ball 98 yards. Helped by a horrendous unsportsmanlike call against Butler.

-Then a two hour lightening delay


-When play resumes we get a late hit on Mariota and he injures his wrist (no call btw)

-Then Mariota tries to fight through the pain and promptly throws two interceptions. On the first one

-Taylor Lewan is injured by a crackback block which should have been cause for ejection. Instead the result is multiple penalties for taunting on the Titans because they were pissed. Then the cameras catch the Dolphins players laughing about the crackback block on the sideline. Oh and Lewan is out for the game. The highest paid lineman in football. 

-Another two hour lightening delay.

-Titans finally tie the game 10-10

-Dolphins run back the kick off.

-Titans Derrick Henry runs 66 yards for a touchdown.....oh wait here's the first of the weekly mystery holding call, the Titans get every week. Cameras clearly show Walker getting his facemask held and he was not holding.

-Then our best threat Walker looks like he suffers a season ending injury.

-After all this the Titans are still in the game, but we almost did not know it, as FOX cut away from the game to make sure we all saw the debut of their newest soon to be cancelled sitcom.

-You cant make this stuff up.

Our three best players injured, our defense looks poor, no pass rush, Mariota is looking more and more like a bust.....but hey we made history. The game was the longest in NFL history. 

Sorry I know it's an over-reaction, but I just needed that tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I like what I'm seeing so far.









Mack making a HUGE impact so far.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Some absolutely monstrous individual defensive performances today. Von Miller, TJ Watt, Harrison Smith, and now Khalil Mack have been outstanding.

Also RIP to the Packers season if Rodgers misses any time at all. The league is so much better with that guy under center, regardless of whatever you team root for I think everyone can agree on that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> I like what I'm seeing so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up the lords work :rodgers


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Khalil Mack has a strip sack, a fumble recovery, flushed Kizer toward Roquan Smith (creating a sack) and just scored on a pick six.

:lmao Raiders... :side:

Also Jimmy G. played poorly in Minnesota but the Niners still look good even with the loss! :cheer


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

RODGERS TO COBB.

:sodone


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This is a parody... both teams just doing stupid things all over, sloppy amateur plays, awful coaching, and just bad football. What has happened to this sport?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Holy shit, what a string of absolutely HEARTBREAKING moments for Bears fans... @Chrome; my man that was tough to watch.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Kabraxal said:


> This is a parody... both teams just doing stupid things all over, sloppy amateur plays, awful coaching, and just bad football. What has happened to this sport?


Pretty much like everything else in entertainment and sports became god awful there is pretty much nothing to enjoy in the US anymore but the old days.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Holy shit, what a string of absolutely HEARTBREAKING moments for Bears fans... @Chrome; my man that was tough to watch.


I'll live.









Hell of a game, and credit to Rodgers for a gutsy comeback. Least the Bears didn't get their asses kicked like their last 2 trips to Lambeau.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> I like what I'm seeing so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chrome said:


> I'll live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3​


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*Get 'em Cleveland


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038972514150608898*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



dele said:


> :rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3:rodgers2:rodgers3​


Heartless savagery on 10. :sodone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> The league is so much better with that guy under center, regardless of whatever you team root for I think everyone can agree on that.


No.



Chrome said:


> credit to Rodgers for a gutsy comeback.


No.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

:rodgers2

The GOAT :mj2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*






Anyone know the song from 6.05?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Glad the Bengals won, they looked shaky in the first half. Very weird game. That roughing the passer call on Dublap was absolutely horrible.

I don’t think the Ravens are as good as they appear to be. Buffalo is a dumpster fire.

How about Fitz? Winston might be out of a starting job

Steelers look to be on the decline. Ben looked awful.

How about that bad man Rodgers?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well my Giants didn't look embarrassingly bad yesterday. Saquon made some plays out of nothing, Odell played like he wanted to prove he deserved that top receiver money, and our defense played really well in the 2nd half. A couple of boneheaded mistakes kept us from winning, so we have to knock that out, but considering it is week 1 and we played in the rain, I won't be too upset about it. 

We're already better than last year...a low bar to set I know, but I'll work with what I've got. 

Now if we could just replace Erick Flowers with literally anything, I think we'll be okay. Can we get a parking cone in his spot? Or how about an inanimate carbon rod?


Now that Sunday Night game though....JESUS! 

That might be the best (or at least the gutsiest) performance of A-Rod's career. That 1st half went about as poorly for the Packers as it can possibly go and I'm sure the sight of Aaron being carted off the field gave everyone in Green Bay a tight butthole. For him to come back and win the game in grand fashion was just insane and my hats off to him.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Denny Omega said:


> :rodgers2
> 
> The GOAT :mj2


Someone would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This thread needs more Chiefs/Mahomes talk.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Warlock said:


> This thread needs more Chiefs/Mahomes talk.


There's not much to discuss unless someone breaks down the tape in detail and analyzes his ability to read a defense, diagnose a play, and make the proper adjustments, as that is the best predictor of long term success at the position.

We've seen plenty of young and athletic QBs who have started their careers off strong, but have faded after a year or two because they lacked the intangibles.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038979412149063681

:sodone


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well Im just happy the Dolphins are tied for first at 1-0!! Yup Im enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038996404142841857
This is great.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Rodgers was so high on pain killers during his post game interview. The guy couldn't stop laughing and could barely form a complete sentence.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



TheJack said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038979412149063681
> 
> :sodone


My brother was yelling towards the end


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I think we all expected that outcome after the opening play, didn’t we? 

I don’t know what the fuck happened tonight, but I like it... #JetUp


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I started Detroit's defense in fantasy and thank god for that pick-six to start the game because idk what the FUCK happened from there. :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> I started Detroit's defense in fantasy and thank god for that pick-six to start the game because idk what the FUCK happened from there. :lol


Well, at least you didn’t start Stafford!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I've got only one thing to say in regards to week 1...


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I love week 1 of the regular season. There's always an AFCE team that is full of hope, only for NE to crush their dreams by midseason.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



charsetutf said:


> I love week 1 of the regular season. There's always an AFCE team that is full of hope, only for NE to crush their dreams by midseason.


So you're going to be that guy. Every year it's some *ahem*

Just glad I'm not on as much. :frank1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Damn Jets gave the Lions the business tonight. Darnold looked like the veteran tonight, shaking off that pick-6 to have a solid performance. Meanwhile, Stafford looked like the rookie, or a vintage :cutler, take your pick.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

half joking/half serious, I am surprised they don't have a permanent camera on Gruden and just have it in the top corner of the screen at all times. Showing him after every single play just seems like so much extra button pushing for those in the truck.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039387333500362752
Who says no? :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

It looked like Stafford and Carr were trying to outdo each other for who can suck the most.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



charsetutf said:


> There's not much to discuss unless someone breaks down the tape in detail and analyzes his ability to read a defense, diagnose a play, and make the proper adjustments, as that is the best predictor of long term success at the position.
> 
> We've seen plenty of young and athletic QBs who have started their careers off strong, but have faded after a year or two because they lacked the intangibles.


:woah 

Was joke. But seriously...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

LOL at Oakland though. 

Gruden's last significant accomplishment in the game came literally right before I got into the NFL. So my entire experiences of him are as a shitty Head Coach and an even worse fucking analyst.

The hype was surreal. It's literally a different sport from 2002. He's got a sh*t load to prove.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Rankles75 said:


> Well, at least you didn’t start Stafford!


:mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

New England signed Corey Coleman today. Idk what his deal is ever since he broke his hand in his rookie year but maybe he can get his career back.

Also Atlanta's defense is getting more depleted by the day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039603954643070978


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I have Deion Jones in my fantasy league :mj2

game vs Jax will be tough, think Gronk comes up with a huge game to win it


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Tom Brady at Jacksonville or Matt Ryan at home against Carolina? Both matchups are rough but Brady's REALLY scares me with that so-so receiving corps he's got. Ryan was terrible last week but I feel like he gets it right this week at home.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Tom Brady at Jacksonville or Matt Ryan at home against Carolina? Both matchups are rough but Brady's REALLY scares me with that so-so receiving corps he's got. Ryan was terrible last week but I feel like he gets it right this week at home.


Brady has been making spare WR look good forever. He's got GRONK that's all he needs. 

JAX is gonna be a one year wonder. They shit the bed last season and won't recover from it IMO.

(btw haven't actually watched a game of the NFL since some time last season :side


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Brady without a doubt.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Tom Brady at Jacksonville or Matt Ryan at home against Carolina? Both matchups are rough but Brady's REALLY scares me with that so-so receiving corps he's got. Ryan was terrible last week but I feel like he gets it right this week at home.


NE's WR corps are definitely outmatched by JAX's corners on paper. Where NE could have success, though, is with with the rub routes - which they excel at and which have been a staple of their offense for years. JAX struggled against rub routes last year and in week 1 vs the Giants. NE also had some success using rub routes in the AFCCG, although they didn't use them much that game.

Should be a low scoring game, but I would still take Brady. Matt Ryan hasn't looked good since 2016 and CAR has a good defense.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

well this is getting out of hand quickly.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Bengals aren't great, but they're NOT the Bills.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

lmao ravens


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

No star shutdown Corner.
O-Line leaving Joe to the wolves.
Late game surge to provide false hope.


NOW it feels like the Ravens season started. :flacco1


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Damn fantasy football to hell, man. Delanie Walker is out for the year. Pick up Tyler Eifert because some other fucker nabbed Jared Cook first, Bengals score 34 points, and Eifert had nothing to do with it. DAMN IT :lol There's no tight ends!!

Also 3 votes for Brady but man I'm still strongly considering Ryan...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*Thank the football gods for that first quarter because the last three quarters the Bengals sucked. :draper2*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



CROFT said:


> *Thank the football gods for that first quarter because the last three quarters the Bengals sucked. :draper2*


I still hate you BTW.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bengals beat the Ravens with the exact same score that they beat the Colts with last week. Has that ever happened before in back-to-back weeks?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Damn fantasy football to hell, man. Delanie Walker is out for the year. Pick up Tyler Eifert because some other fucker nabbed Jared Cook first, Bengals score 34 points, and Eifert had nothing to do with it. DAMN IT :lol There's no tight ends!!
> 
> Also 3 votes for Brady but man *I'm still strongly considering Ryan*...


Honestly, that may not be a bad decision this week. I read that the heat will be brutal in Jacksonville on Sunday, and the Pats have historically had trouble early in the year when playing in Miami, which also experiences incredible heat & humidity this time of year. Combine that with the fact that it was likely to be a low scoring game anyways, and I could see a pedestrian stat line for Brady on Sunday, even if the Pats pull out a win.

It will be a tough game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Pick 2:

Marvin Jones Jr. @ San Fran
Tyler Lockett @ Chicago
Nelson Agholor @ Tampa Bay

I LOVE Marvin Jones but he's pretty much strictly a deep ball threat. Man when those hit though they're big and I expect Stafford to bounce back. I immediately snagged Lockett once I saw Baldwin was hurt. Another deep ball threat but also gives you the end around possibility, and we saw how well Green Bay's receivers did against Chicago last week. Agholor caught 8 fucking passes last week for... 33 yards. I'm not in a PPR league.  Also Tampa's secondary is horrendous and Hargreaves going out makes it worse. I never have this many tough decisions to make. :lol

Julio is my first receiver btw.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041106717663285248
Be interesting to see where he ends up. I know a good place he can go to. :brady5


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

My mind immediately went to the Patriots. Imagine that story...

Lot of teams that could use a talented receiver, but can they handle the guy or trust him for that matter? Cowboys and Niners come to mind as suitors.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Why the Niners though? I imagine depending on his deal he would just leave the Niners because they are going no where fast. Listen he needs to be with a Team with Veterans on both sides of the ball. He needs those vets to put him into the right path, and those teams are few and far between.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041126582046412801
Also, as a Browns fan and as a fan of him, it's a sad day.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



HoHo said:


> Why the Niners though? I imagine depending on his deal he would just leave the Niners because they are going no where fast. Listen he needs to be with a Team with Veterans on both sides of the ball. He needs those vets to put him into the right path, and those teams are few and far between.


Just thinking of teams that could really use a number one receiver or a big offensive weapon in general. McKinnon going down hurt them and past that there's not much to see on offense. Garcon is past his prime and Goodwin is a bit of a one year wonder to this point.

I think Jerry Jones will be all over this though tbh. This is 100% his type of guy. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hoping the Niners can right their ship against the visiting Lions tomorrow


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Just thinking of teams that could really use a number one receiver or a big offensive weapon in general. McKinnon going down hurt them and past that there's not much to see on offense. Garcon is past his prime and Goodwin is a bit of a one year wonder to this point.
> 
> I think Jerry Jones will be all over this though tbh. This is 100% his type of guy. :lol


For sure he did it with TO many years ago. I bet if that happens Skip from Undisputed will be like were going to the SB:lmao


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Joel said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No.


Inject this butthurt directly into my veins.

:rodgers2


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Hoping the Niners can right their ship against the visiting Lions tomorrow


If they can’t beat the Lions at home, after what we did to them last week, they might as well jack it in for the season...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Rankles75 said:


> If they can’t beat the Lions at home, after what we did to them last week, they might as well jack it in for the season...


I think the Niners will win but I am having terrible luck with the teams I like.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Just call me an NFL insider, guys. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041313704334295040


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Same old Jets...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Fairly happy with my decision to start Ryan over Brady thus far. (Y) Stat line was great before that pick.

Redskins on the other hand... not looking good.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

[rant]

Zane Gonzalez can *ABSOLUTELY* fuck right off. It takes a special kind of stupid to fuck up.........

*TWO GUARANTEED VICTORIES*

.......against the GODDAMN Steelers and the Saints. He makes Billy Cundiff look like a hall-of-famer by comparison. Our record should be 2-0 _RIGHT FUCKING NOW_, but this *FUCK BOI* seems determined to keep our team at the bottom of the sports world. He has earned his spot in Browns infamy along with Art Modell and Earnest Byner. 

*IN CONCLUSION, THEY SHOULD LEAVE HIS DUMBASS IN NEW ORLEANS AND LET HIM WALK BACK TO BELIEVELAND!!!!!*

[/rant]


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Pat Mahomes never left Texas Tech apparently. SIX fucking touchdowns and his team plays no defense. :lmao

For real though he's putting up wild MVP-like numbers. Gonna be a real fun team to watch.

EDIT: @charsetutf; my god you weren't kidding about this Jags game. Hottest NFL game since 2003!!! Real feel of 107. :done


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Places your bets now, folks! Which team do you think will win the Dan Bailey sweepstakes?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

ANOTHER tie!? What the hell is going on? 



The Absolute said:


> Places your bets now, folks! Which team do you think will win the Dan Bailey sweepstakes?


Your Browns would be very smart to give him a call. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well the Packers and Vikings played each other to a tie, and that's the best result possible because neither team won.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Your Browns would be very smart to give him a call. :lol


I think Dorsey's actually on the phone with him right now.

Another tie. :lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Guess this gives me hope that the Giants & Cowboys go to a tie tonight as well. 

Shoutout to Fitzmagic and the Bucs for once against shocking the world today and doing they're job. Kicking myself for not picking up D-Jax though...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

A ridiculous roughing-the-passer call on Clay Matthews robbed the Packers there. Game was sealed 

Thankfully the Vikings had that bottling fuck as a kicker. Graham sprang into life today which was great to see. Rodgers ran a little gingerly at times but got through the game okay :rodgers

Exhausting game to watch

Feels good man having Mahomes in fantasy btw :Cocky


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Keelan Cole just made the catch of the fucking year WOW. :done

Bortles is shredding the Pats right now and I love it. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*






EDP blessing us with another classic. :jbutler


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

https://thebiglead.com/2018/09/16/vontae-davis-bills-quit-retire-halftime/


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> EDP blessing us with another classic. :jbutler


His best video since they won the big game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041437394552147968


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Never heard of a guy retiring during fucking halftime. Crazy stuff.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Pat Mahomes never left Texas Tech apparently. SIX fucking touchdowns and his team plays no defense. :lmao
> 
> For real though he's putting up wild MVP-like numbers. Gonna be a real fun team to watch.
> 
> EDIT: @charsetutf; my god you weren't kidding about this Jags game. Hottest NFL game since 2003!!! Real feel of 107. :done


Yeah, when I found out how hot it would be, I knew this would be a likely outcome. September heat has not been kind to Brady. But he's got October-February on lock down.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Retiring at halftime? We're only two weeks in and this season is already _*BANANAS!!!!*_ :lmao

On a more serious note, this is super disrespectful to the Bills organization and Vontae's teammates.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

RIP Taiwan Jones career, he dead


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Two ties in as many weeks. I hate ties. :cuss:


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

Our kicker is gonna need to hitch hike home.

Same with Treadwell. I'm done with him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041458314478084097


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

What a difference a week makes.

For the umpteenth consecutive week the Titans get a TD called back on a mystery, holding call. 

But this time it didn't matter! Unlike last week the Titans overcame and actually pulled out a miracle win without their starting QB, TE, or neither starting tackle and our backup tackle. We won with practice squad tackles.....

Incredible.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Greenlawler said:


> What a difference a week makes.
> 
> For the umpteenth consecutive week the Titans get a TD called back on a mystery, holding call.
> 
> ...


I bet you're loving the fact that Houston is 0-2, seeing how much everyone wanted to hype up Watson and talk about how they could be possible contenders this year with everyone coming back from injury. Nope! Not just yet.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> I bet you're loving the fact that Houston is 0-2, seeing how much everyone wanted to hype up Watson and talk about how they could be possible contenders this year with everyone coming back from injury. Nope! Not just yet.


year two "athletic quarterback" always a true litmus test.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



The Absolute said:


> Places your bets now, folks! Which team do you think will win the Dan Bailey sweepstakes?


You'd think he'd be a Brown 6 hours ago...



Chrome said:


> Well the Packers and Vikings played each other to a tie, and that's the best result possible because neither team won.


At least the fucking Vikings didn't win.



Denny Omega said:


> A ridiculous roughing-the-passer call on Clay Matthews robbed the Packers there. Game was sealed
> 
> Thankfully the Vikings had that bottling fuck as a kicker. Graham sprang into life today which was great to see. Rodgers ran a little gingerly at times but got through the game okay :rodgers
> 
> ...


Couple thoughts:

Not a well officiated game by Corrente's crew. I don't know if you can scratch crews/officials in the NFL like you can in college/high school but if I were Fat Mike, I'd be scratching Tony and his crew. Lots of takedowns by Minnesota that weren't called holds; lots of ticky-tack called, particularly the PI on Adams and the hold on Taylor; and that roughing the passer call was atrocious on multiple levels.

That being said, how many times do you see a Mike McCarthy-coached team get up 10+ points, get ultra-conservative on every play call, settle for nothing but FGs, and allow the other team to run over 9000 plays on them? It happens 2-3 times per year, especially in important games. I honestly have no clue why he wasn't put out to pasture like Dementia Ted was last year. 

I got into an argument with a cousin regarding McCarthy and he said, straight faced, that McCarthy can't go because Rodgers wouldn't be able to adjust to a new system :lmao Like McCarthy is the one who makes Rodgers go. At some point, there needs to be accountability for Mike's poor game planning and management. This may very well be his last year. I hope to god it is.

The bears still suck.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Making It Rain said:


> The Bengals aren't great, but they're NOT the Bills.


Get outta here with that we are 2-0 and alone in first place lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Need 24 points from Tyler Lockett tomorrow night to win my game. Diggs and AJ Green both had 24+ this week so I'm not giving up hope! :lol

In other news, the Colts having a fucking STUD rookie LB named Darius Leonard. Keep your eye on him. He was all over the field today in DC.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Need 24 points from Tyler Lockett tomorrow night to win my game. Diggs and AJ Green both had 24+ this week so I'm not giving up hope! :lol
> 
> In other news, the Colts having a fucking STUD rookie LB named Darius Leonard. Keep your eye on him. He was all over the field today in DC.


Our whole front 4 was impressive. It was nice having a defensive win for once. :banderas


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

49ers game went from "we got this" to "oh no we don't got this"


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Steelers need to fire that clown Tomlin and his whole staff. They'll be lucky to finish .500 this year. I never remember seeing a Pittsburgh defense look this bad before.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Vikings sign Dan Bailey. :mark


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

That boi Fitzpatrick the GOAT


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Josh Gordon on his way to New England, I’ll give it a month...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

If Josh Gordon can't change himself in New England of all places, then he's pretty much done.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Gordon will be a welcome addition if he can finally get his shit together.

Imagine the kind of numbers he could put up with Brady. Edelman comes back in a couple of weeks, too. This offense will be a thing of beauty.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I finally saw a clip of the Matthews “roughing the passer”... what the fuck? And the officials are doubling down it as an illegal hit. Just put flags on and do a quick “suicide” instead of this slow, painful death the sport is in the throes of.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Pats only traded a 5th rounder to get Gordon too. What happened to this heavy compensation the Browns were supposed to get?  Cleveland got fleeced, but at least they got somethin.

The Redskins signed both Breshad Perriman AND Michael Floyd today. Wtf :lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

How is this not a textbook legal hit? NFL should just go ahead and ban contact with the QB completely.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041418973823356930


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Nice solid 1st win for the Bears this season. Defense was pretty good for the most part, with 6 sacks and a couple takeaways. Need to learn how to finish better in the 2nd half though, it's like they get tired or something. Trubisky and the offense needs some work. He wasn't awful, but he missed some throws and gets happy feet at times. Run game was also kinda meh.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Picked up the Bears defense after seeing what Mack did last week. FOAMING at the mouth looking at that matchup with Arizona next week. :homer


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Have a horrible feeling we’re going to lose tomorrow, the Browns have a sneaky good Defense.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Familiar face back in Philly with all their receiver injuries.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042406218671812609


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Bobby Barrows said:


> Vikings sign Dan Bailey. :mark


Yeah. Good thing the Vikings have great history with kickers making the big kick













2 Ton 21 said:


> How is this not a textbook legal hit? NFL should just go ahead and ban contact with the QB completely.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041418973823356930


Just do what high school football did this year and clarify that when the QB has finished throwing the ball, they're defenseless. At least it would clear things up. Even by those standards, that's probably not roughing. The one on Kendricks wasn't any different. Big hit =/= roughing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Baker Mayfield is giving these Brownies new life!!! :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I really think the Browns have someone special in Mayfield. Rooting for you guys!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*










*FOR GOD SO LOVED THE BROWNS THAT HE GAVE US BAKER MAYFIELD AND WHOSOEVER BELIEVES IN HIM SHALL NOT LOSE, BUT KNOW WHAT WINNING FEELS LIKE AFTER TWO YEARS OF PAINFUL LOSSES!!!!!*

It's hard for me to put into words what this means. To think this was the same team that was down 14-0 in the 2nd quarter with the Crow wiping his ass with the ball. But suddenly, something miraculous happened and we finally started playing like an NFL team again. And what changed, you may ask........

*....BAKER "BIG DICK" MAYFIELD MADE HIS DEBUT AND IMMEDIATELY CEMENTED HIS LEGACY AS THE GOAT OF ALL BROWNS QBs SINCE 1999!!!!!!!*

Rarely does a draft pick ever work out like this for us. They usually end up being busts or we trade them away before we can unlock their full potential. But *BAKER REAGAN MAYFIELD.* I mean Jesus CHRIST, what a FUCKING STUD HE IS. The completions, the quick releases, the pocket prescence. As God is my witness, THIS GUY IS THE REAL FUCKING DEAL. Thank you to whatever sports gods handed that man to us. We have been waiting _635 DAYS FOR THIS MOMENT!!!!!!_ Regardless of what happens to this team in the future, this is a truly special moment that no Browns fan will ever forget.

*BUD LIGHT, OPEN UP THOSE FUCKING FRIDGES AND GIVE US OUR FREE BEER!!!!!! THIS IS ONE OF THE GREATEST MOMENTS IN BROWNS (AND CLEVELAND SPORTS) HISTORY!!!!!! WE WON A GAME, AND WE HAVE OUR QUARTERBACK OF THE FUTURE!!!!!!! WE'VE STILL GOT A LONG WAY TO GO, BUT FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE 2007, I CAN CONFIDENTLY SAY THAT THE FUTURE OF THIS TEAM LOOKS BRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! WE'LL SEE ALL YOU NUTMEATS AT THE SUPER BOWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: *BROWNS.* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I hate being right... 

Easy part of our schedule out of the way, and we’re 1-2. Offensive Line-garbage, playcalling-garbage, pass Defense-garbage. Jacksonville are going to do to us what Isaiah Crowell did with the ball after his second TD...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Congrats to the Browns and their fans. :salute


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Tbh the Browns should be 3-0 right now but either way man it was cool to see the way the team and the fans rallied around Baker to get the win.
@The Absolute; I'm gonna need you to get some new gifs man. You've been using those same ones for years now. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> @The Absolute; I'm gonna need you to get some new gifs man. You've been using those same ones for years now. :lol


:lol Yeah I've been thinking about switching it up soon. I like using those Colbert gifs, but it's 3 years and I guess they are getting a bit old.

Also we should *DEFINITELY* be 3-0 right now (I'm looking at you, Zane Gonzalez), but we're at the .500 mark and after tonight's brilliant performance, I can't wait to see what we do next.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042985547361280000


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

It's called not letting the Raiders know who's going to start the next game. Baker will start, but there's no reason to give the Raiders the guarantee if we don't have to.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042985337415319552


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Impeccable Sin said:


> It's called not letting the Raiders know who's going to start the next game. Baker will start, but there's no reason to give the Raiders the guarantee if we don't have to.


I doubt we're gonna fool anyone, so why bother? After tonight, everybody knows that Baker's our man. No need to try to be clever about it and "look at the tape".


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Because as long as he doesn't commit, they have to prepare for Tyrod as well. There's no reason to tell the other team what you're doing if you don't have to.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Because as long as he doesn't commit, they have to prepare for Tyrod as well. There's no reason to tell the other team what you're doing if you don't have to.


There really isn't a whole lot "preparing" they would have to do for Tyrod Taylor. They might give up a few QB runs for 10-15 yards, but he isn't going to be able to do much else with those other downs. 

Browns fanbase and the team itself want Mayfield to start. Jackson is fighting to keep his job. If he starts Taylor he's going into a gun fight with an unloaded gun. He might make an excuse that Tyrod is hurt or something, but Mayfield will start next week


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



The Absolute said:


> :lol Yeah I've been thinking about switching it up soon. I like using those Colbert gifs, but it's 3 years and I guess they are getting a bit old.


You do you, my brother :villa

Great win for the Browns. Long time coming.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042985337415319552All of us right now


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



The Absolute said:


> *FOR GOD SO LOVED THE BROWNS THAT HE GAVE US BAKER MAYFIELD AND WHOSOEVER BELIEVES IN HIM SHALL NOT LOSE, BUT KNOW WHAT WINNING FEELS LIKE AFTER TWO YEARS OF PAINFUL LOSSES!!!!!*
> 
> It's hard for me to put into words what this means. To think this was the same team that was down 14-0 in the 2nd quarter with the Crow wiping his ass with the ball. But suddenly, something miraculous happened and we finally started playing like an NFL team again. And what changed, you may ask........
> 
> ...























Consider, if you will. 

Mayfield and Favre both played in shithole states (Oklahoma and Mississippi).

Ron Wolf, in his first year in Green Bay, traded a first round pick to get Favre

John Dorsey, born in Green Bay, took Mayfield first overall.

During Brett Favre's first appearance in Green Bay (the third week of the season), he came in as a backup for the injured starter at a home game and rallied the team from behind to a win.

During Baker Mayfield's first appearance in Cleveland (the third week of the season), he came in as a backup for the injured starter at a home game and rallied the team from behind to a win.

Following a successful first season, the Packers (flush with cap space) barely missed the playoffs. They signed Reggie White, a veteran on defense intrigued by a young quarterback.

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> *Tbh the Browns should be 3-0 right now but either way man it was cool to see the way the team and the fans rallied around Baker to get the win.*
> 
> @The Absolute; I'm gonna need you to get some new gifs man. You've been using those same ones for years now. :lol


I hope it's the Browns Year, Just have a Winning Season


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043865948078436358
What is going on in New England? :done


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Denny Omega said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043865948078436358
> What is going on in New England? :done


Gronk thinks he's going to become a movie star when he retires. I'm sure Belicheck is tired of his bullshit


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bills were 17 point underdogs.

SKLOL

Vontae Davis is going to casually walk into the Bills' locker room at halftime in pads like nothing happened last week.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Packers defense is fucking abysmal. Kentrell Brice has been responsible for several TDs this season already and gave one up on the Redskins' first drive, then went on to tackle his own teammate Mo Wilkerson and give him what looks like could be a season-ending injury

Fucking garbage


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Calvin Ridley is just amazing. That is all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Defense was a different animal in the second half but the damage was already done. Some costly drops by receivers throughout the game too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043945163410747392
NFL is a complete joke. Think it might be beyond saving. SAVE_US.XFL


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Skins with their signature win over a team no one expected them to beat. :lol 2 years in a row now over Rodgers. :bjpenn

Also, Mahomes, Ryan, and Ridley today. :done


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Truly a ugly game between The Eagles/Colts to watch as a fan while being another nail biter when it didn't need to be. Wentz had three or four broken plays that showed that MVP magic he had last Season vs the Colts and could of had two or three TDs in this game, but once again the Offense at times looked lost. I would say give me more of the two TE Sets please the Colts couldn't handle it and you saw when that Package was shown, the Colts couldn't stop them. The Eagles Running Game looked better than I thought it would without Jay Train who I'm confused how he didn't play, especially after playing the Second Half of last week's game vs The Bucs. Anyways once again The Eagles Defense bailed them out again they need to fix the Offense and it should be fixed once everyone is back, but hey a win is a win now let's get one vs the Titans next week.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Holy crap the Falcons' defense sucks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

49ers fans look away. They fear he tore his ACL.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043953642586300416


Making It Rain said:


> Holy crap the Falcons' defense sucks.


Missing numerous starters today so it wasn't gonna be pretty.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Ricardo Allen got hurt during the game as well.


https://giant.gfycat.com/PoliteRipeDove.webm

Ridley continued to impress today, this looked like one of a million plays he made at Alabama on a go route, just burning his man. Looking like the dangerous 1v1 guy he was projected to be, lining up across from Julio.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bears are now 1st place in the NFC North


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I know it's early but I'll be kinda shocked if Khalil Mack doesn't win DPOTY. Already has 4 sacks, 3 forced fumbles, and a pick-six through 3 games. He's literally winning games for Chicago. Plus looking at the Bears schedule, he's gonna feast. Tannehill, Darnold, Allen, Rodgers, ELI, BEATHARD, etc. He's gonna fuckin eat.

-----------------

For my fantasy sake I need tonight's game to be a shootout. Had fucking Matt Ryan, Adrian Peterson, AND Tyler Lockett on my bench. AWFUL. Corey Clement and Nelson Agholor shit the bed and how the hell does Atlanta score 37 points but Matt Bryant winds up with 3?? HOW?

Need 35 combined points from Brady and Marvin Jones. Fingers crossed cause I definitely think it's possible.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bears with another win. :drose

Mack and the D with another solid performance after giving up a few scores in the 1st. Startin' to have doubts about Trubisky though, thought he'd have a big game today but he didn't really do too much beside turn it over a few times.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Chiefs need to find a way to trade for Earl Thomas. Their unstoppable offense has them looking like legit Super Bowl contenders but my god they can't stop anyone. :lol Might be the real deal missing piece to get them there. I see no reason whatsoever for Dallas to trade for him when it's their offense that can't do anything.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Patriots offense looks like the Tebow offense with all of these 3 and outs.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Texans 0-3 :mj2 it’s over already:berried


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The duct taped Titans could be 3-0, but sigh......the NFL has to meet their quota of calling one Titans touchdown back per game on bogus calls. Seriously I need to let go of that Dolphins sham of a game.....

breathes deep.

Okay so with a injury plagued lineup we pull off a garbage win over the Texans, and all of us here in Titans Country figured we would finally loose to the Jags.....Those "soon to be crowned champs of the world" 

But we were wrong. Seems to me we have a coach down here in Tennessee. And my humble Titans shut down and shut up the Jags...yet again.

At least we didn't score a TD to be called back today.....thus ends the streak.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

https://giant.gfycat.com/GorgeousParchedFurseal.webm

The play-action pass is the best play in football, don't @ me


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Denny Omega said:


> Defense was a different animal in the second half but the damage was already done. Some costly drops by receivers throughout the game too
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043945163410747392
> NFL is a complete joke. Think it might be beyond saving. SAVE_US.XFL


OK I give up, how is a QB supposed to be tackled? Ridiculous.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Cleveland Browns finally won! The Bills beat the Vikings at home and The Lions beat The Patriots at home.

Another weird weekend in football.

- Vic


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Just another predictable, uneventful weekend in the NFL...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Shocking win from Detroit for sure. Pats just have no answers on offense when teams are doubling Gronk and daring you to beat them with anyone else because they have the corners to cover. When Edelman and Gordon are on the field at the same time in 2 weeks, then we'll start seeing what this team is really gonna look like come playoff time I think.

Now if they lose to Miami at home next week... then there could be a problem.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Sucks the bengals lost but I’m not worried


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Jimmy G. :gameover


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Who ever wears #34 for the Falcons better not complain about his tackle rating in Madden 19. That was terrible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Bears with another win. :drose
> 
> Mack and the D with another solid performance after giving up a few scores in the 1st. *Startin' to have doubts about Trubisky though*, thought he'd have a big game today but he didn't really do too much beside turn it over a few times.


Starting? I don't wanna be harsh or too negative, but we aren't going anywhere with him, which is unfortunate as I thought he showed some promise last season.

God bless the Raiders, Mack and the D.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Jimmy G. :gameover


Got fucked by Kiara Mia too hard


Lucky bastard. 





But seriously, dam.


----------



## ipickthiswhiterose (Jul 22, 2017)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

- As a Titans fan I have absolutely no Earthly explanation for how we are possibly at 2-1.

- The Falcons tackling for Brees' touchdown may be the new basement benchmark. Deplorable.

- I'm not even close to doubting the Patriots yet. This is just normal September fare for them. I still have memories of them getting stomped by the Chiefs three years ago early in the season that they ended up romping home. 

- Bills WTF? I suppose it's just a symptom both of defences coming together that haven't been gelling with the fact that there are a collection of QBs like Cousins, Bortles, Keenum, Stafford, Dalton, Prescott who are utterly unpredictable in their quality week to week, nay drive to drive, right now.

- Come on, Browns, you can do it. We're pretty much all rooting for you at this point. That new look receiving corps could go either way ATM, especially Calloway.

- Feel a bit sorry for Sam Bradford, even if I know there's no real reason to. Feels like the chap never got a fully rounded chance, even though he got plenty money and plenty of lower-key chances.

- Washington's defence is sneaky good, and their season is going to be determined by their offensive line in the running game. Packers game they were great, Colts game they were abysmal. The Old Geezers they have in those skill positions need help, but with it they may be the surprise package this year.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

So the Giants finally win a game, but goddamn, Eli still got sacked 4 fucking times, 3 of them by JJ Watt. 

How has Eli not gotten hurt yet? 

And right now at this point in the season: 

- Week 3 is the first week we haven't had a tie. 
- The Raiders let Khalil Mack go for God knows what reason and the Bears got probably the biggest steal of the season because of it. 
- The Miami Dolphins are undefeated and leading their division. 
- We had Vontae Davis retire at halftime of a game. 
- The Detroit Lions dismantled The Patriots with ease on Sunday Night Football
- And the Cleveland Fucking Browns have a better record than the New England Patriots (and quite honestly, the Browns could easily be 3-0 right now if a couple things go their way in the first two games). 

This season is a mad house. A MAD HOUSE! 

Human sacrifices, dogs and cats living together....MASS HYSTERIA!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I'm wondering if I should watch the NFL. My brain says try it but my heart says wtf lol you can't be srs.

MLB postseason starts soon :mark:

I'm gonna try something out.

I hope the Bears fucking suck. And the Browns are clearly never going to be good ever again.

I wish all the best for the Green Bay Packers. Their colors are amazing and I'm not sick of them at all.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Good news for Rams fans. Marcus Peters will only be out 2-4 weeks with a calf strain. Talib only has a sprained ankle so they avoided complete disaster on both accounts.

Bad news for Falcons fans (again). Ricardo Allen is out for the season with a torn achilles. He joins Keanu Neal and Deion Jones on the IR list. Fucking terrible. Hey Atlanta, Eric Reid is still looking for work... 

Muhammed Wilkerson is out for the season after having ankle injury.

Baker Mayfield and Josh Rosen have been named the starters for next week. Only one of those surprises me.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Dolphins's William Hayes tore his ACL trying to keep his weight off the QB when he sacked him. His season's over.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044258989020762113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044247838673313792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044265496286093312


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Jimmy G's Season is over

Torn ACL


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Teams imo that should be trying to pursue Le'Veon Bell:

*Packers* - Green Bay doesn't have a huge need at running back, but then again who's the number one guy? Jones? Williams? Montgomery? Are any of these three a long term solution? The recurring theme up north is that they've never surrounded Rodgers with enough weapons and he's always had to do it on his own. What better solution to ease the pressure off him by trading for arguably the best RB in the league? They don't have the cap space right now but will have a ton next year after Cobb and Matthews come off the books, not to mention they have the assets since they've got the Saints' 1st round pick next year.

*Colts* - Indy has a bunch of cap space and none of their running backs are scaring anyone. They have virtually no weapons on offense aside from TY Hilton. They're looking like a competitive team this year despite their lack of talent and getting Bell might put them into possible playoff contention, who knows. At the very least you're set up with 3 superstars on offense for the next few years.

The Jets are being heavily rumored but that man does not wanna play for the Jets. :lol You could make an argument for Houston but their 0-3 start shows they other problems to address first. Other than that I don't see many other squads out there that should take the risk.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Denny Omega said:


> Packers defense is fucking abysmal. Kentrell Brice has been responsible for several TDs this season already and gave one up on the Redskins' first drive, then went on to tackle his own teammate Mo Wilkerson and give him what looks like could be a season-ending injury
> 
> Fucking garbage


Need to get Earl Thomas or Eric Reid NOW. Brice is not an NFL safety and HHCD is on his way out. Packers safety room is in a mess. It's going to take a few years to clear out the rot Ted let set in.



Denny Omega said:


> Defense was a different animal in the second half but the damage was already done. Some costly drops by receivers throughout the game too
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043945163410747392
> NFL is a complete joke. Think it might be beyond saving. SAVE_US.XFL


I'm a referee, I like rules. Here's the applicable rules, from the NFL rulebook:



nfl rulebook said:


> *ARTICLE 7. PLAYERS IN A DEFENSELESS POSTURE.* It is a foul if a player initiates unnecessary contact against a player
> who is in a defenseless posture.
> (a) Players in a defenseless posture are:
> (1) *A player in the act of or just after throwing a pass* (passing posture)
> ...




*tl;dr* Alex Smith is not in a passing position, and hasn't even started his motion. He is not a passer, he is a runner. The protections afforded to passers do not apply to him.

This is a particularly poor call.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

https://giant.gfycat.com/RashMarriedKite.webm

https://giant.gfycat.com/PrestigiousDistantJackal.webm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

OFF HIS DOME, INTERCEPTION!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

It may be time that the Bucc's back up QB gets in the game. How many interceptions is that? 3?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well, Fitzmagic was fun while it lasted. :lol Back to reality. We'll see Jameis starting next week.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



ipickthiswhiterose said:


> - As a Titans fan I have absolutely no Earthly explanation for how we are possibly at 2-1.
> 
> .


We are a horrible phantom holding call from being 3-0 too, amazing coaching job.

Eagles should paste us Sunday, but you gotta believe the Titans will keep it close.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Steelers keep on STEALING THE FUCKING CATCHES TONIGHT BREHS!!!!:westbrook:westbrook


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Wild ass first half. Complete incompetence on both sides of the ball. Sacks, dumb penalties galore, turnovers, big plays, etc etc.

Sheer entertainment. :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Buccs finally do something right and it's taken away because foot went up.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Well, Fitzmagic was fun while it lasted. :lol Back to reality. We'll see Jameis starting next week.


never underestimate how ass of a coach mike tomlin is

stillers bout to blow a 20 point lead :lmao

and a lot of people in pittsburgh are fine with how ass of a coach mike tomlin is because he beats up on a weak AFC north almost every year. oh and because they're dumb


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Fitzmagic is back! :done

What a game.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*The Steelers almost lost this game because they got to comfortable with their lead score and got completely complacent. Never do that with any teams. *


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Everson Griffen has an incident at a hotel and is apparently undergoing evaluation at a local facility.

News Source

I... don't even know what to think. What the fuck happened to him!?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SEVENBURGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044362925216026624 No :kaep :clap


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

49'ers not winning another game this season tbh


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> SEVENBURGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044362925216026624 No :kaep :clap





Renegade™ said:


> 49'ers not winning another game this season tbh


:mj2

Wait a minute.

#1 pick here we come!!!! :woo :woo :woo :side:

@CROFT; @The Absolute;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043219228759928832
:lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Cardinals have benched Sam Bradford for Sunday's game against Seattle :lmao


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Even Flow said:


> Cardinals have benched Sam Bradford for Sunday's game against Seattle :lmao


Sam Bradford. Last QB to get paid a stupid amount before the rookie salary cap. Strung along teams for almost 10 years on all that promise. Just could never put it all together


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The worst part is that the Cardinals are paying Bradford $20 million this year and he couldn't even last 3 full games. :lmaoIf I were him though I'd be ecstatic. Collect that money sitting on the bench so he doesn't have to go out and tear another ACL.

Packers signing Bashaud Breeland. Good solid pickup if he's healthy.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Teams imo that should be trying to pursue Le'Veon Bell:
> 
> *Packers* - Green Bay doesn't have a huge need at running back, but then again who's the number one guy? Jones? Williams? Montgomery? Are any of these three a long term solution? The recurring theme up north is that they've never surrounded Rodgers with enough weapons and he's always had to do it on his own. What better solution to ease the pressure off him by trading for arguably the best RB in the league? They don't have the cap space right now but will have a ton next year after Cobb and Matthews come off the books, not to mention they have the assets since they've got the Saints' 1st round pick next year.


It'd be great, but:

1. Yah-der-heys up in Green Bay are almost as bad as Yinzers.

2. Would you want to sign long term in Green Bay, WI if you were Bell? I wouldn't and I grew up there.

3. Would require tricky cap management (i.e. extensions for more money/lesser cap hit for Cobb/Matthews) that Russ Ball cannot manage


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Aqib Talib and Rex Burkhead put on IR today.
@Greenlawler; and other Titan fans, thoughts on this? He's been great for you guys the last 2 years, really underrated imo. This seems really out-of-nowhere but there has to be a handful of teams that would like his services (or need them frankly). New England, Dallas, Cleveland, Indy, etc.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045116473818193921


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



ipickthiswhiterose said:


> - As a Titans fan I have absolutely no Earthly explanation for how we are possibly at 2-1.





Greenlawler said:


> We are a horrible phantom holding call from being 3-0 too, amazing coaching job.
> 
> Eagles should paste us Sunday, but you gotta believe the Titans will keep it close.


So there's at least 3 of us in here. #TitanUp!

I think we are seeing something here that we have not seen in many Moons (no pun intented)..._Good coaching_.

Or hell, at least coaches that know how to make in-game adjustments and play to the strengths of the personnel. 

All things considered, all we can really hope for is that Wentzylvania still has some rust to shake off. They will definitely game plan for Mariota to play and will probably prep for short distance throws since SuperMariota's hand is questionable.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hey, Eric Reid has a job.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045333052912750592


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Even with Minnesota shitting the bed last week, this it the most interested I am in a game so far this season.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Anyone going to play Defense tonight?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Nope. The shootout that many expected is certainly happening.

Of course Cooper goes off two days after I trade him away in fantasy.....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Fun game, Goff finished with a perfect passer rating. :wow


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

1000 total yards. Don't see that every day.

If you are a neutral who likes offense, that game lived up to it's billing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

@JM Fuck you buddy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

New England with 3 penalties on one play. I have never seen that before.

Typical cheating Patriots.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Note to the Jets “Defense”: Get off Twitter and learn how to play the fucking game.

Note to Todd Bowles: Fuck off

Note to Kacy Rodgers: Fuck off and die

Done with today, life’s too short for this shit...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Miami shitting the bed as soon as anyone starts hyping them up is the most predictable thing about this evening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Loving this NFL Sunday Ticket. :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Who is this imposter and what have they done with the real Mitchell Trubisky?!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

^ He read my post and is looking to prove me wrong :evil


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

So are the Rams the best team? Didn't they get a ton of picks a few years ago? It seems to be working out.

Of course it's not even October yet.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Not that the Patriots should have been panicking, but Patriots fans are certainly relieved after today's game.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*2-2

https://i.imgur.com/UXNReUt.mp4








*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Fantastic game from the Bears today, both the offense and defense played great, and Trubisky finally had his breakout game. :drose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bears :done


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

My goodness the Eagles are not good.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



MrMister said:


> So are the Rams the best team? Didn't they get a ton of picks a few years ago? It seems to be working out.
> 
> Of course it's not even October yet.


Rams are a juggernaut, best team by far in my opinion. And they have a pretty light schedule too. Their toughest game will be NO in the dome.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

First of all I like to say congrats to Doom and his Titans today, but for sure he had this win in the bag and gave it away. You can't be up two TDs and fall apart when it's tight and expect to win. The third down that the Eagles had that lead to a FG to tie up in the 4th quarter the Play Call to me was horrible and Wentz gave up on that play way too fast for my liking. I don't know was their a bunch of Antonio Brown's out there, because the Eagles defense to me gave their WR/TE's way too much respect and I feel the Defense held back way too much when you needed to bring the pressure. How do you not pressure Mariota on that first 4th Down in OT giving their Offense plenty of room to work. 

I don't play off the ball like that, play regular Defense and make Mariota have to make a throw rather that giving him all that room to throw. That second 4th Down that kept going via the Penalty to me was bullshit tight game you let the Defenders be physical, don't try to tighten up the game in that spot especially how the game was going. The Eagles Offense looked better today with Alshon back, but their was off at times which was due in part to the Titans defense, and mental mistakes like drops. It sucks to lose in such a way, Darby slips and the WR has enough cushion to make the catch, if he doesn't slip we probably are talking about a tie between the teams. If my Eagles had troubles with the Titans Offense who I gotta be honest are a bunch of unproved nobodies who came to play today...it ONLY GETS WORSE NEXT WEEK VS THE VIKINGS!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

It's too bad :dak is on such a mediocre team.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

LOL at all the whiny Eagles fans. This is a trend. Not a fluke. We finally have a head coach with a pair of balls and a staff that doesn't play that "square peg, round hole" shit.

Looks like those "unproved nobodies" just made a name. Bills, you next up.

Say hello to Corey Davis, folks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Wtf happened to the Chargers defense? Joey Bosa can't contribute THAT much for them. They can't seem to slow down anyone and it baffles me. Lots more to say about today but I'll get to it later tonight.  SKINS on top of the NFC East! 



MrMister said:


> So are the Rams the best team? Didn't they get a ton of picks a few years ago? It seems to be working out.
> 
> Of course it's not even October yet.


Nah those picks came from us with the RGIII trade but none of those amounted to anything (mostly busts tbh). Their recent draft picks are delivering and they're spending big in free agency or making trades to build a winner. Cooks, Suh, Talib, Peters, etc.



MrMister said:


> It's too bad :dak is on such a mediocre team.


He's the one that's been mediocre though.  (although I saw nothing from today's game)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

So I'll be honest, I haven't followed along with football nearly as much as I usually do this year. Can't even tell you why. But hey, my Titans are now 3-1 and just beat the defending Super Bowl Champion. I'll take it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Who knew there were so many Titans fans on the forum? :lol I love it.

Khalil Mack did it again today. That fucking guy. :done

Earl Thomas broke his leg.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I've grown up and lived in Northwest Pennsylvania, so I've grown up in a Steeler Family. It's kind of amazing I ended up being a Titan fan, lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Browns got robbed.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Didn't get to see any of the game in my area but DAMN IT I wanted the Browns to pull that out.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Meh. :draper2

I've been a Browns fan long enough to realize and accept that every once in a while, the refs will fuck us over for no good reason. It is what it is. Congrats to the Raiders on a hard-fought victory.

EDIT: Cleveland Police with the savagery. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046555804395032578


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I honestly feel bad for Atlanta. Their injuries on defense have absolutely dismantled their season. Freeman has been out for weeks and their offense has still been unstoppable but man they cannot stop a fucking SOUL. Blows for them.

In the meantime I'll keep starting Matt Ryan week in and week out until Brady can get his numbers right. (Y)

That Buffalo win last week was such a fucking fluke. :lmao I'd be sad if I was a Vikings fan for sure cause the Bills are trash.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046555804395032578


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Between TUCKER & :flacco1 this was a great end to my birthday.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



CROFT said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046555804395032578


Refs fucked us over so bad in that game. I mean, it's not even a question that they took a win away. That first down would have been kneel downs for the game over.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Ravens vs The Steelers game was fucking fun to watch and glad that my boys the Ravens beat my friend's team. It was neck to neck in 2 full quarters and nothing but field goal kicks. Too many but still great game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046569775453868033


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Sorry, but nothing tops a Fusion Dance after a TD:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046506425835356160
Browns should've won based off that alone lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Anyone else hyped to see Mahomes in prime time tonight? Chiefs are a team I never get to see in my area so I hope he keeps putting on a show.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

How bout those Bengals???


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Real good 1st half of football. Both teams getting pressure but both run games are GASHING the defense. Mahomes struggling for the first time all year but still getting in with the run score. Should be a great finish!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Normally I bury the hell out of the nfl but that was a great game.

Mahomes is a superstar and is playing like the best QB and player in football. MVP!

I’m salivating for a Rams vs Chiefs Super Bowl!!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Yeah, seriously great game. Mahomes is the most exciting player in the league right now. Such a great comeback after he struggled in the first half. Hell of a performance on the road. Big win.

But really though, Keenum has to make that throw to win the game... WIDE open.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Fantastic game, NFL's been on a roll so far this year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Keenum :lol

DT was WIDE OPEN on that last play but he forced it into Sutton with multiple Chiefs defenders around, and that was after over throwing him when he was in the clear for a touchdown

Mahomes tho :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Players of the Month announced:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047841307887095808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047841315592044544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047841324211363841


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Get ready for a bad beating tonight. NE wins by 3+ scores.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Psyche said:


> Rams are a juggernaut, best team by far in my opinion. And they have a pretty light schedule too. Their toughest game will be NO in the dome.


:rodgers2



Natecore said:


> Normally I bury the hell out of the nfl but that was a great game.
> 
> *Mahomes is a superstar and is playing like the best QB and player in football.* MVP!
> 
> I’m salivating for a Rams vs Chiefs Super Bowl!!!


:rodgers3



Chrome said:


> Fantastic game, NFL's been on a roll so far this year.


Yeah, a lot of great games. It's nice to actually talk football.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Colts making this one interesting. :hmm:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Good god, take TY Hilton off this Colts team and they have NO talent on offense whatsoever. Ebron is doing what he can to carry the squad but he even drops a pass or two a game.  The rest of these dudes are no names. Ryan Grant should never be more than your 3rd option.



Chrome said:


> Colts making this one interesting. :hmm:


So much for that.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well, that was predictable...


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

"The Patriots just aren't good anymore."

I love hearing this at the start of every season, only for the idiots who make this claim to have to eat their own words. Never gets old.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bortles always going to Bortle. haha 

Rifles the ball off his lineman's helmet.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Lions being up 24-0 at the half on the Packers is a result I wasn't expecting lol. Not over by a longshot considering Rodgers might go god-mode again and the Lions can always Lion.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Great effort from the Giants today, but I'll say it again, you can't make mistakes like the one they made on that punt return. That gave up 7 right there and was ultimately the difference in the game. For all the good OBJ did today, that play deserves to be the top blunder of the week. 

We also had that bullshit unnecessary roughness call go against us that led to 7. Also a huge difference. 

Not taking anything away from the Panthers. They played hard too and that 63 yard game winner was insane, but I hate it when mistakes determine the outcome of the game, whether it come from my own team or from the referees and their increasing nonsense.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*SHITTY CALLS FROM THE REFS AND MEDIOCRE KICKERS COULDN'T STOP US THIS TIME. THE BAKER MAYFIELD ERA CONTINUES.*

:mark: :mark: *BROWNS.* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Just another week. :flacco1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Browns ain't half bad this year.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Browns are doing ok I see.

Also, wow at Mason Crosbie missing 4 FG's for Green Bay against Detroit.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Linval Joseph just scored his first ever NFL Touchdown off an INSANE 60+ yard Pick 6 from Wentz. :mark

Vikings are running with this half so far.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Just watching the highlights now. How awful was Crosby, expected him to miss the FG in the end too :lol. Dude didn’t help them at all.

Oh and I feel any kicker who misses PATs should he be stepped on by Suh. Those were automatic for just about everyone but now a few are missed like every week.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

It's always frustrating to see your a Team that your favorite Team loss to shit the bed as did the Titans did vs The Bills today. When it comes with my Team, the score might show a two point difference, but it felt more than that to be honest. The Defense with the loss of McCleod is looking lost at times during the game and somehow turns it on when it gets close. I see the Defense is getting pressure, but they aren't getting those stops and Sacks like they were doing last year, and that's shocking when you compare this years talent vs last year and this years should be merking Offenses. I'm not gonna even talk about that Bennett Penalty, because this game came down to Turnovers and the lack of Offense for the Eagles for a good majority of the game. If Jay Train doesn't fumble the Ball who knows maybe the Eagles score and the difference turns out in the Eagles favor, but it didn't happen today.

With a two game losing streak their needs to be a Team Meeting on both sides of the Ball, because I saw Defensive players arguing with each other and when you start putting blame on each other the team is going to fold. Give to the Vikings they looked great early, and only scored 6 points in the Second Half, but they still keep the Eagles way from the Ball enough to win this game as their Defense played way better today as you saw with the 2 Turnovers. I don't know man I'm pissed about this loss today, and now we go to NY to face the G-Men who gave the Panthers a run for their money shoot me now God lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

BROWNS should be undefeated right now.  Awesome to look at the record and see a couple wins though.

Big wins for the Chiefs and Rams this week to stay perfect. Showing their mettle for sure.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Raiders wasted their money hiring John Gruden back. He should've stayed working for ESPN.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049057209823330304


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well, that was gloriously unexpected! Poor Marcus Maye...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Rankles75 said:


> Well, that was gloriously unexpected! Poor Marcus Maye...


I'm not gonna flat out say I expected a Jets win, but as soon as I saw this game on the schedule I knew it wasn't gonna be an easy one for Denver. Flying across the country against a team that everyone expects them to beat? Yep, that's a trap game.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

kinda bummed the Colts didn't try their 4th down move they pulled on the Pats previously


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



HoHo said:


> It's always frustrating to see your a Team that your favorite Team loss to shit the bed as did the Titans did vs The Bills today.


The Titans. :deanfpalm

All week long, people called the talk radio shows and were pissed because "the national media isn't giving us attention". Now you see why!!!

At least the Jags (and Colts) lost their AFC game(s).


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Thank god Houston found a way to win that game because their offensive execution was fucking ATROCIOUS. My god the play calling was awful, Watson kept under-throwing receivers, he was under pressure every other play, etc. 

But THANK GOD they got it done. Giants, Cowboys, and Eagles all lose!! :woo Gotta find a way to beat New Orleans tomorrow night.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



I hit two parlays for a total of $775 where both were dependent on the Texans winning. I got very lucky. The Texans squandered two red zone chances and missed Dak all night.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

What a difference a week makes, going from beating the Super Bowl champs to being humbled by the Bills....

Stupid Nick Williams dropping that wide open game winning TD. Much respect Bills fan you won fair and square.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Thank god Houston found a way to win that game because their offensive execution was fucking ATROCIOUS. My god the play calling was awful, Watson kept under-throwing receivers, he was under pressure every other play, etc.
> 
> But THANK GOD they got it done. Giants, Cowboys, and Eagles all lose!! :woo Gotta find a way to beat New Orleans tomorrow night.


If it helps, you guys will still be in 1st even if you lose tomorrow lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I'm by no means a Dez Bryant fan, but why doesn't this guy have a job yet? So he turns down the multi-year offer from Baltimore, ok whatever. But why did he turn down the 1 year deal from Cleveland? Wanted more money or something? That team's legit on the rise and he could be a number 1 or 2 option in that offense with Coleman and Gordon gone.

Is he like waiting for Dallas to come begging and crawling back or something? :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

So happy the Bengals won again. What an insane comeback


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Dallas has a decent defense and now their offense is terrible.

lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Torn ACL for Jay Ajayi

Man this guy played with a Fractured Back and Tore ACL in the same game talk about T-Bone Steak tough, but a huge loss for us. Sproles and Clemente haven't played in weeks, Howie time to start making some fucking calls man. We can still salvage the Season!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Brees coming up on the passing yards record. Probably going to happen on his next drive. Washington defence ain't doing shit this game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Congrats to Brees on the passing record. :clap


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

What a great showing from the Skins in primetime :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I know it was against the Giants, but Eagles fans can now R-E-L-A-X


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Giants are still an absolute dumpster fire and I fucking love it :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Giants could of taken Sam Darnold at number 2 at this past draft to finally start a new era, but decided on Barkley. Granted I'm a fan of PSU so I know Barkley and how dynamic he is on the field. The man was over 90 percent of the Offense tonight for The Giants, the problem is no one else stepped up as the Offensive Line doesn't help things either. I give to Darby and Mills keeping OBJ in check all night it took him to the 3rd quarter to get his first catch in the game. The Eagles tonight looked the best they have looked this Season, it all came together. Players were laughing and having fun at out while being still competitive and knowing the moment at hand. Clemente was a huge spark tonight for the Offense and it woke up the Offense no doubt. We've got a date with The Panthers next week last year was a great game and to me The Eagles beating them in their House, cemented to me that this team was special and a chance to do some things. I can't wait!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This thread is so dead lol. Anyways, I just learned about Kaepernick being omitted from the 49ers greatest moments against the Packers in the recent photo gallery the website posted. They then apologized and added him in. This is notable because Kaepernick got Chris Benoit'd. Lol. Can't believe this. Lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



MrMister said:


> Dallas has a decent defense and now their offense is terrible.
> 
> lol


We wasted years of draft picks and free agent signings on offensive talent. We literally have no one at any skill positions outside of Ty. Fucking Ebron and Doyle are our 2nd and third best receivers.


:mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



KING JAMES said:


> We wasted years of draft picks and free agent signings on offensive talent. We literally have no one at any skill positions outside of Ty. Fucking Ebron and Doyle are our 2nd and third best receivers.
> 
> 
> :mj2


I think our teams are just destined to be run by idiots.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Giants are fucking toast.

The Giants are just an easy team to defend right now. Keep safeties deep, jam and bracket Beckham, don't let anything behind the safeties and force Eli to just keep dumping the ball off because he's taking checkdowns almost immediately if his first read isn't there or there's a hint of pressure. 

Can we stop with the WR/bubble screens? The play just keeps failing over and over again. 

What we have right now is just a recipe for disaster. A poor OL, a QB with no escapability, no confidence, and the inability to push the ball downfield.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This is what happens when you pay a WR obscene money. You don't build a successful team by giving a WR that kind of contract, when you've got other more important needs. I told everyone this after that Beckham contract was signed.

Anyways, the KC vs NE game tomorrow will be the most interesting match up of the season. A lot of questions will be answered about both teams. KC runs the kind of offense that has given NE's defense many issues in recent years - they use speed, misdirection, and jet motion to stretch the field horizontally. They also use the mesh concept w/ rub routes effectively, and some beautifully designed flood zone concepts - which is something NE has been doing on offense successfully before even before KC. They've given teams like the Eagles and Jaguars the blueprint. Belichick spent most of last year trying to design a defense to combat this. He tried the 4 safety defense against both KC and Philly and it failed miserably. I believe most of the beginning part of this season has also been spent on trying to find a defense to defend against that type of offense as well.

How I believe they will defend the Chiefs:

The most important thing will be to target Mahomes' weaknesses. Very dynamic and dangerous QB outside of the pocket. Inside the pocket, he is still very good, so long as his first and second reads get open quickly. When he is forced to hold onto the ball for more than 2.5 seconds, though, his numbers drop dramatically. The NE DEs will have been coached for the past 10 days to focus more on containment instead of going all out in the pass rush, and the DTs will need to generate interior pressure (the loss of KC's starting RT can help with this.) NE will likely use a 2-3-6 formation for a large portion of the game, and a lot of zone with pattern matching concepts to take away Kelce and Hill, and make Mahomes have to go to his third or fourth reads in his progressions. Denver did this effectively for the most part until some horrendous play calling by Vance Joseph at the end.

Another thing we will see NE do is try to give Mahomes different looks up front on RPO plays. They will disguise their fronts to manipulate Mahomes. For example, if NE is showing 7 defenders in the box, and KC has only 6 guys blocking, the right decision will be to pass the ball. But NE could have one of those 7 box defenders drop into coverage as soon the ball is snapped.

The Pats will also try to string together long drives to limit KC's possessions.

It will be an interesting chess match, but as always, it will come down to execution.

I believe NE will prevail, because KC's defense is ill equipped to make enough stops against an offense that is getting hot at the right time.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Spotted on Twitter today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051473344493772800
:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Damn did Mel Tucker call the defense this game? LOL at letting ASSweiler and a scrappy o-line allow no sacks and put up 31 points. Shame too because Trubisky and the O had another good game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Nagy really pissed me off taking the knee with 30-odd seconds and 2 timeouts left. I'm not sure if we would have got the yards needed, but I just want to see brave football. Not cowardly shit.

The defence sucked. Trubz's pick in the red zone at 21-13 shifted the momentum, when it should have killed the game. Cut Parkey. No defence for kickers missing. It's your one fucking job.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Nice rebound from the Post-Steeler hangover game last week. :flacco1


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I consider the Chiefs the real winners tonight since they played with their hearts and Patriots had to be the asses to do the 3 second field goal kick. My poor dead father must be rolling in his grave watching his favorite team lose like this. :mj2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

how can you criticise a team for doing what they're meant to do, win? :lol

multiple games every season are won that way, and have been since forever, absurd statement. there's no extra points for risking winning the game to run the ball/throw it, you seem slightly salty m8

good win tbh :brady


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

And with that, NE is once again the best team in the league.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051961688252133379
RIP.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Holy crap the Packers defense sucks.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Packers defense getting beat by a below average backup QB at home. Shameful.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The 49ers are getting more pressure on Rodgers than the Packers are getting on Beathard.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This isn't your mother's Aaron Rodgers. Stats look good but he's not playing well

Same old story with the defense. Abysmal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Denny Omega said:


> This isn't your mother's Aaron Rodgers. Stats look good but he's not playing well
> 
> Same old story with the defense. Abysmal


:rodgers2 :rodgers2 :rodgers2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Too much time for C.J. Beathard. And not to mention that horrible ST penalty.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

THey actually got pressure on the scrub QB.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

two gorgeous throws from Rodgers in the last 15 seconds to get the Packers in field goal range.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Great comeback by the Packers. 

Not as great of a game as the Chief-Patriots game, but still a good game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The GOAT turns it on when it mattered most :rodgers2

Crosby :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hooray for being the most unpredictable team in the league! :lol


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Denny Omega said:


> The GOAT turns it on when it mattered most :rodgers2
> 
> Crosby :mark:


Except in the postseason.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

fuck Mike McCoy for taking one of, if not the most talented RB in the league and misusing him like he's Mike Alstott. I'm no Cards fan but DJ is my keeper RB1 in NFL Fantasy and I'm sick of it :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Kind of old news now, but the NFL flexed the Chiefs/Bengals game into the Sunday nighter in primetime. Much better looking matchup than Rams/49ers, which was supposed to be there but moved back to a 4 PM game.

Still expect this one to not be very close though... :side:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Renegade™ said:


> fuck Mike McCoy for taking one of, if not the most talented RB in the league and misusing him like he's Mike Alstott. I'm no Cards fan but DJ is my keeper RB1 in NFL Fantasy and I'm sick of it :mj2


Not surprisingly, McCoy’s now been fired (3rd time since January 2017)...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

- The Browns traded Carlos Hyde to the Jaguars for a 4th round pick. Not a bad trade for Cleveland imo who has Nick Chubb just waiting to bust out and get more playing time. Probably means Fournette is gonna be shut down for the year. Cleveland now has three 4th round picks next year.

- Jets releasing Terrelle Pryor

- Marshawn Lynch will be out "at least a month" with a groin injury. Full on tank mode is coming for Oakland. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

If I'm a Titans fan, I'm not happy with that decision from Vrabel. You've got all the momentum in the world and the defense has been playing well. Kick the extra point and try to take this thing into overtime.

But hey, good game though.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

It hurts even more for me as a fan to watch these Eagles today. You're up 17 points The Panthers was trash outside of the 4th quarter today, and instead of making Cam uncomfortable because what they were doing was working no...LET'S PLAY A SOFT DEFENSE AND LET CAM FUCKING ROLL WITH IT! Jim Schwartz is on the hot seat for me because to do that against one of the best QBs in the league is downright stupid. You played this team last year and you know how this team rolls when Cam is on everything falls in line with them. I know were 7 games in, but yeah I don't see The Eagles doing anything this year because it seems they beat up scrub teams and when it comes to a team worth a damn like The Vikings or Panthers they fall short. 

You had that near Interception get reversed and then the Offense forgets how to score when it means the most is The Eagles story this Season so far. Next week vs The Jaguars in London, even though Bortles was benched today I don't see The Eagles of a sudden merking them like The Cowboys did last week because outside of The Giants game they had looked lost this Season. Code blue alert on my team for real that bye week can't come any sooner after next week.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

There's gotta be some kind of broken record here for most overtime games in a season.

Also, fuck the Bucs kicker. And the refs. And Hue Jackson.










...Browns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Pats BEARly beat Chicago today, that last play was soo close.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Tucker misses a PAT for the 1st time in his career. We lose by 1. :flacco1


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Both the 49ers & the Browns lost


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well at least I got last year...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Kerrigan da showstopper has been quiet all year but BOY did he show up to play today! :mark: Defense was really good for the most part aside from a few busted coverages. Kept Zeke in check all day and got pressure on Dak when it mattered most. Our d-line is completely revamped and I love it. Idk what the hell was up with Alex Smith though. Kept overhtrowing guys or just flat out missing them. Bad game from him but at least we got the win!

Beat Dallas, Philly blew a huge lead, AND we have sole possession of 1st place in the East! :woo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Rams/Chiefs Super Bowl is going to be like 56-52.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



RKing85 said:


> The Rams/Chiefs Super Bowl is going to be like 56-52.


Pats are probably gonna have something to say about that, unfortunately. Assuming their team can stay healthy which is not a fair assumption at all.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well, that did not go well. Not that I ever thought it would... #JetUp


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Browns with their fourth overtime game in 7. Surely that is a record. At the very least for the Super Bowl era.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



birthday_massacre said:


> Pats BEARly beat Chicago today, that last play was soo close.


Meh, you beat us with special teams mostly. We didn't even overwork Brady. Comfortable win for you in truth, as you didn't even have to get out of second gear, imo. Sometimes a result can be misleading to the actual performance, as there was so much wrong with the Bears today and it felt like we lost by more than just one score.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

the cowboys made a trade:


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



RKing85 said:


> The Rams/Chiefs Super Bowl is going to be like 56-52.


0% chance KC is in the SB. Horrendous defense (even for this current offensive leaning era) and a coach whose teams have historically faded down the stretch and in the playoffs. The AFC representative will be NE.

The Rams will make it only if the Saints don't get Patrick Peterson by the deadline. If the Saints get him, it'll be Saints vs Pats, almost guaranteed.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Gruden fucking FLEECED the Cowboys. Guy now has THREE 1st round picks next year and they're probably gonna wind up with a top 5 selection with Lynch going on IR and Cooper being gone. That current Oakland team is beyond awful now. Tons of aging talent that'll be cut and they'll have a complete overhaul and rebuild next year with tons of cap space and an insane amount of draft picks. Is Gruden a... genius???

Dallas, how the hell are you not willing to give up a 2nd rounder to get Earl Thomas but give up a 1st rounder for a receiver who COMPLETELY disappears every other game? As a Skins fan I love it :lol



charsetutf said:


> 0% chance KC is in the SB. Horrendous defense (even for this current offensive leaning era) and a coach whose teams have historically faded down the stretch and in the playoffs. The AFC representative will be NE.
> 
> The Rams will make it only if the Saints don't get Patrick Peterson by the deadline. If the Saints get him, it'll be Saints vs Pats, almost guaranteed.


As much as I'd love to see the Saints get Peterson, I don't think they have the assets for it or the cap space at all. They already gave up their 1st rounder next year to Green Bay so they could move up to get Marcus Davenport. A 2nd rounder won't be enough, especially since it's gonna be a late 2nd rounder.

The Chiefs SHOULD be the team that are aggressively pursuing him. All of their corners are long time slot guys. Getting him on the outside to allow Scandrick and Fuller to do what they do best along with a healthy Eric Berry and Justin Houston in the playoffs, plus an emerging Dee Ford? That's salivating right there. I'd be calling Arizona immediately.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I guess they aren't getting PP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054771982418538498


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Joel said:


> Meh, you beat us with special teams mostly. We didn't even overwork Brady. Comfortable win for you in truth, as you didn't even have to get out of second gear, imo. Sometimes a result can be misleading to the actual performance, as there was so much wrong with the Bears today and it felt like we lost by more than just one score.


Nagy should've brought Dave Toub with him to Chicago.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Eli Apple is pretty terrible so good luck with that trade, Saints. Maybe he'll get more motivated since he'll be joining a bunch of his old teammates from OSU. Who knows.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Going to be another bad week to be a Jets fan. Next to no fit WRs, Powell out for the rest of the season and a beaten up secondary...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Dallas traded a 1st ROUNDER for Amari Cooper :lmao :lmao :heston


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Eagles win despite their best efforts not to...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Wasn't pretty but we got the job done today. Division games are never easy despite how terrible the Giants are. Defense stepped up big time with 7 sacks and iirc Swearinger now leads the league with 4 picks. 

Trade deadline is 2 days away. We're sitting at 5-2 atop the NFC East. This team NEEDS to make a move. Go out and get a receiver or some kind of weapon on offense. Prove to the fan base you're serious about winning and contending this year. The play calls are so stagnant and if Peterson isn't clicking this offense goes nowhere. Crowder is hurt, Thompson is never 100%, and the receivers aren't scaring anyone. Go get someone.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Yeah I might be happy my Eagles won today, but once again the Defense especially the Secondary is keeping teams in the game. Mills went out hopefully he's okay after our bye week, Lane Johnson went out and hopefully his injury wasn't too bad. Granted their are positives the Eagles Offense played really well today, still need a RB because it's a sore spot in the Offense and a Corner and a Safety, because you can throw against this team and be successful with it for sure. Next game night game vs The Cowboys should be a hell of a battle.

I watched the Giants/Skins Game I wasn't impressed at all by The Skins sitting a top of the NFC East for now. Things will change when The Cowboys, Eagles and Skins play each other, and to me The Cowboys and Eagles matchup after the bye tells us who is going to win this division.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Decent enough win today for the Bears I guess. Defense played much better, but that was to be expected against a pedestrian Jets offense with a rookie QB. Trubisky did ok, but his accuracy continues to be an issue. Least he hasn't had a big turnover game like Cutler and Grossman were known to do.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Ty Montgomery looks to be the next Brandon Bostick.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Making It Rain said:


> Ty Montgomery looks to be the next Brandon Bostick.


Yeah and like Brandon Bostick, he should be cut once they get back to Green Bay. I'd much rather have Jeff Janis on this team as a special teams ace than have Montgomery play average on ST and take snaps away from Jones and Williams on offense. Then again the Packers and McCarthy are so stubborn that they'll probably start Montgomery next week and play him for 90% of the snaps.

It's really hard to see this team righting the ship anytime soon. It's also hard to see Mark Murphy separating ties with McCarthy either. Both are a damn shame. It's too bad that a bunch of inept corporate bureaucrats are going to flush the last decade plus of Rodgers' career down the toilet.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bears win, and the Lions, Packers, and Vikings all take a loss today. :jbutler


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



dele said:


> It's really hard to see this team righting the ship anytime soon. It's also hard to see Mark Murphy separating ties with McCarthy either. Both are a damn shame. It's too bad that a bunch of inept corporate bureaucrats are going to flush the last decade plus of Rodgers' career down the toilet.


None of these are a damn shame or too bad, in my honest and unbiased option. In fact, I think all of this is fantastic. Let's sit tight and hope it comes to fruition.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056937665059266561
No complaints here. We all know this was long overdue. I'm just surprised they did in the middle of the season. And the fuckery of them doing this right after the Cavs let go of Lue. All of BELIEVELAND sports is entering rebuild mode right now.* Anyway...

*....SO LONG, HUE!! WE'VE GOT OUR GM AND QB OF THE FUTURE, SO WE DON'T NEED YOUR ASS ANYMORE!! DON'T LET THE DOOR HIT YA WHERE THE GOOD LORD SPLIT YA!!!!*

*except for the Indians, even though they've clearly got shit to work on. :side:


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



The Absolute said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056937665059266561
> No complaints here. We all know this was long overdue. I'm just surprised they did in the middle of the season. And the fuckery of them doing this right after the Cavs let go of Lue. All of BELIEVELAND sports is entering rebuild mode right now.* Anyway...
> 
> *....SO LONG, HUE!! WE'VE GOT OUR GM AND QB OF THE FUTURE, SO WE DON'T NEED YOUR ASS ANYMORE!! DON'T LET THE DOOR HIT YA WHERE THE GOOD LORD SPLIT YA!!!!*
> ...


If Green Bay cuts ties with McCarthy, you would think Dorsey would make a bee line for him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Lot of trades happening today, looking like the NBA trade deadline with all the activity. Definitely interesting, as usually you're lucky to get 1 or 2 trades on the NFL trade deadline.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Redskins getting Ha Ha Clinton-Dix for a fourth round pick :nice


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

What a fucking fumble in the Pack Rams game. Bonehead move to leave the end zone.

But on the last run from the Rams, why the fuck did that guy stop running at the 5 yard line? Point Shaving!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Stormbringer said:


> What a fucking fumble in the Pack Rams game. Bonehead move to leave the end zone.
> 
> *But on the last run from the Rams, why the fuck did that guy stop running at the 5 yard line? Point Shaving!*


Nah, that was good strategy actually. By doing that, the Rams can kneel and end the game right there. He scores and they give Rodgers another shot with the ball and who knows what may happen.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*










R.I.P. Jack Patera (August 1, 1933 - October 31, 2018)

Once a Viking, always a Viking. I'm friends with his brother, Ken (former WWF Intercontinental Champion). He appreciates the love and support from the fans, both football and wrestling, giving their condolences.

*#SKOL*

- Vic


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

All of this Brady vs Rodgers hype for the SNF game is distracting everyone from realizing how bad the Packers have been this season, and most importantly, how bad of a match up this is for them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Weren't TNF games supposed to be like, good now? Why did you lie to us Fox!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Weren't TNF games supposed to be like, good now? Why did you lie to us Fox!


Imagine being an Oakland fan.....(this is coming from a Bills fan lol)


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Anyone else tip Oakland in this one???


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Raiders :lmao


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The new Brady is in San Francisco, and it’s not Jimmy G...


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I’m not going to miss Clinton-Dix. Dude got an ego after he went to the probowl and his play fell off as a result. He gave up way too many big plays and became hesitant to tackle, often times completely missing them.

Once he realized Green Bay wasn’t going to pay him, he became a malcontent. I’m glad the Packers got what they could for him because he was leaving at the end of the season anyways.

Hopefully with this new opportunity he can refocus and play up to his potential.


----------



## NotoriousOfek (Nov 3, 2018)

*The Greatest #12 Of all time!*

Hey my friends! today it's a special day in the NFL, as we get Aaron Rodgers Vs. Tom Brady, as a diehard Packer i look forward to this game, that shall be great! 
Who you root for ? whoever wins here will officially be considered as GOAT in your opinion? 

whatever happens, that'll be a delightful to watch


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: The Greatest #12 Of all time!*



NotoriousOfek said:


> Hey my friends! today it's a special day in the NFL, as we get Aaron Rodgers Vs. Tom Brady, as a diehard Packer i look forward to this game, that shall be great!
> Who you root for ? whoever wins here will officially be considered as GOAT in your opinion?
> 
> whatever happens, that'll be a delightful to watch


Montana and Marino (in whatever order) will *always* be my top 2, Brady is #3, not sure where I’d fit Rodgers in tbh. Shame it looks like this will be the last time these two meet, and we’ll never get the big SB matchup we all expected to happen at least once. Patriots will win this one, probably something like 28-24.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

There's all this hype between Rodgers vs. Brady but the Packers aren't even in contention in the NFC. The game everyone should be talking about is Saints/Rams in New Orleans. That's the game of the week.


----------



## NotoriousOfek (Nov 3, 2018)

*Re: The Greatest #12 Of all time!*



Rankles75 said:


> Montana and Marino (in whatever order) will *always* be my top 2, Brady is #3, not sure where I’d fit Rodgers in tbh. Shame it looks like this will be the last time these two meet, and we’ll never get the big SB matchup we all expected to happen at least once. Patriots will win this one, probably something like 28-24.



the Pats come in a better condition, and they have home advantage so.. that'll be tough for my pack :-( but.. yes it is sad that'll might be the last time the two will meet, PS if the Pats win, Rodgers and Brady tied 1-1 in their matchups (i think not sure)


----------



## NotoriousOfek (Nov 3, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> There's all this hype between Rodgers vs. Brady but the Packers aren't even in contention in the NFC. The game everyone should be talking about is Saints/Rams in New Orleans. That's the game of the week.


well, i have to say you got a point, Saints and Rams are two of probably the best teams in this season, they both in a great shape, so that'll be a treat to see.

by the way, i think the Rams are one of the most fun teams to watch this year, so great to see them.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

As long as Rodgers loses and the Bears lose, I'm happy. :agree:


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Honestly, I'm fine with the Packers losing if it means they're one step closer to getting rid of Mike "I'm a highly successful NFL head coach" McCarthy. :justsayin

Rams/Chiefs looks like it'd be the most entertaining Super Bowl match up.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The fuckery is just too strong. :flacco1


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I think a SEVENBURG is in order.



Genesis 1.0 said:


> The fuckery is just too strong. :flacco1


Oh hey there cupcake.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Sam Darnold pulled a Jameis Winston and threw 4 interceptions.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Dat 6 game win streak :lol Texans getting lucky so many times










il take it thou


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

As expected.



charsetutf said:


> All of this Brady vs Rodgers hype for the SNF game is distracting everyone from realizing how bad the Packers have been this season, and most importantly, how bad of a match up this is for them.


----------



## NotoriousOfek (Nov 3, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

1 Fumble, and the whole spirit died. de ja vu :-(


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Aaron Rodgers in the 4th quarter: 15 yards, 39 QB rating, and 0 points


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Highly Successful NFL Coach 2018 farewell tour rolls on.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Watching this Titans vs. Cowboys game thinking "how the hell are the Titans only down 7?"


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Scherff, Richardson, and Lauvao all put on IR today while Trent Williams is still out a couple more weeks. Fucking wonderful. Our season is over. Congrats on winning the east, Eagles.



TD Stinger said:


> Watching this Titans vs. Cowboys game thinking "how the hell are the Titans only down 7?"


And they end up winning by 14. :lol Dallas sucks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Think Garrett's time in Dallas is coming to an end.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Titans are too good...to be this bad lol

At least we beat the bandwagon fandom.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*










:lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

All hail Josh Dobbs the greatest 3rd and 22 from your own 4 yard line QB in history :tucky

Also can the B and C announce teams on CBS stop talking about Ben Roethlisberger's "escapability" when they do a Stillers game, it isn't 2007 anymore he moves like an Ent in 2018 guys, slow and stiff and creaky as fuck


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

just going to throw a top ten most hated NFL franchises question out there, because I am salty lol

1. Colts
2. Ravens
3. Jags
4. Texans
5. Cowboys
6. Patriots
7. Steelers
8. Bears
9. Falcons
10. Bengals


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Greenlawler said:


> just going to throw a top ten most hated NFL franchises question out there, because I am salty lol
> 
> 1. Colts
> 2. Ravens
> ...


After much thought, I’ll go with this.

1. Patriots 
2. Patriots 
3. Patriots 
4. Patriots 
5. Patriots 
6. Patriots 
7. Patriots 
8. Patriots 
9. Patriots 
10. Patriots


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Dez Bryant is officially a Saint and this team now looks fully equipped to make a Super Bowl run. Tbh I was hoping the Skins would go after him after Paul Richardson went on IR. Our offense is so fucked. :lol


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

My Bears are looking good for a win on sunday, but we always seem to fuck up against division rivals. Looking forward to tonight, Steelers vs Carolina, should be a good game.

Also the Saints have Dez Bryant now, so that's basically locking on an already locked on trip to Atlanta in February


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

2011 was the last time a NFL team scored 60 points in the game. Pittsburgh on pace here tonight as the fourth quarter starts.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Wasn't this supposed to be a good game tonight? Wtf happened? :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Thursday night Football should be canned...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Stillers are not that good

Carolina is not that bad

Right? :aries2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Wasn't this supposed to be a good game tonight? Wtf happened? :lol


Not sure what game you were watching. I thought the game was awesome. Only thing I’d change is more points for SEVENBURG in the 4th quarter.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Dez tore his achilles on the last play in practice today :done


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Poor dez :mj2


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

all I know


Titans>NFC East

bring on the Skins and Giants.....please.

Pats going to mangle us tomorrow.

BTW what was the deal with the Titans fans in Jerry's world? Wow I have not seen the Titans invade a enemy home like that since the 1999 playoff game vs Indy.

When Marcus scored the Titans game clinching TD the shot of the crowd had more Titans fans.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bowles out...


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Greenlawler said:


> Pats going to mangle us tomorrow.


:henry3 

LOL, not so fast. We hung 34 points on the Deflatriots. I wish it was more.




> BTW what was the deal with the Titans fans in Jerry's world? Wow I have not seen the Titans invade a enemy home like that since the 1999 playoff game vs Indy.
> 
> When Marcus scored the Titans game clinching TD the shot of the crowd had more Titans fans.


That was quite the pleasant sight to see. I didn't think the Titans travelled that well. But there appears to be a shit ton of Titans fans still in Texas, so...

I know a group that travelled down to Jerry's world so I guess it could happen. Also, it happens to us almost weekly, so I guess it's not that far fetched.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Greenlawler said:


> all I know
> 
> 
> Titans>NFC East
> ...


Steelers also travel really well in Arlington too. It dates back to probably at least the 70s (it was in Irving then and I assume lots of Steelers fans moved to Texas).

Titans used to be the Oilers, so lots of Titans/Oilers fans makes some amount of sense to me. Plus Dallas fans are terrible overall. I can't blame them for being terrible these days though. lmfao Dallas.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

Guys, Browns won! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*OK which one of you Pats fans is this?


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061786611950718976*


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Bobby Barrows said:


> Guys, Browns won! :mark:


They did, Chubbs 92 yard TD


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Before the season started the Titans Radio color guy told fans that the new offense would break out by week 8.....

truth.

I hesitate to make more of it than it is (just one game), but the Titans have improved steadily since the Ravens debacle. Perhaps we are a playoff contender?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

So, that’s what it looks like when a team quits on it’s HC. Bowles obviously has to go, but that’s some prime bullshit from everyone on that team...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Skins are shockingly 6-3 with no sign of an offense whatsoever and somehow have a 2 game lead in the east. Amazing. :lol

Washington and Chicago have to be the two biggest surprises of the league right now. That and the Jags defense looking like total shit.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Greenlawler said:


> Before the season started the Titans Radio color guy told fans that the new offense would break out by week 8.....


Love Coach McGinnis. He nailed that prediction. I think we've seen flashes of it during the season (Dallas game, 2nd half vs Chargers, Eagles).




> I hesitate to make more of it than it is (just one game), but the Titans have improved steadily since the Ravens debacle. Perhaps we are a playoff contender?


If we keep playing like this, we should easily sweep the Jags and Colts. Our main competition for the division is the Texans.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> Love Coach McGinnis. He nailed that prediction. I think we've seen flashes of it during the season (Dallas game, 2nd half vs Chargers, Eagles).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memphis guy reps the Titans! I love it.

You would have to be a Tennessean to understand,

Memphis was once the largest city in Tennessee and a NFL possible expansion city. But Nashville , Tennessee's fastest growing city got the NFL franchise so many Memphis fans revolted.

Good to see at least someone from Memphis putting their cities hard feelings aside to cheer for their home state.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Greenlawler said:


> Memphis guy reps the Titans! I love it.
> 
> You would have to be a Tennessean to understand,
> 
> ...


Oh, I know the history. The first season was in the Liberty Bowl. I grew up in Memphis in the 80's & 90's, but i've been in Nashville since 95. I'm old enough to remember the old USFL and the Showboats. 

Most people down there are Steelers or Cowboys fans. However, a decent contingent of Titans fans are starting to develop. Lots of them drive up for games and go home the same day.

Was out driving Uber earlier and there are a TON of Pats fans still in the city. A bunch of them on lower Broadway. Spend that money, baybay! $$$$$


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Fellow Nashvillian!

Well I live in Columbia 45 minutes south, but I grew up in Nashville. 

Great to know your story! I have watched fan videos from Memphis, glad to see the Bluff City is getting behind our states team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Skins are shockingly 6-3 with no sign of an offense whatsoever and somehow have a 2 game lead in the east. Amazing. :lol
> 
> Washington and Chicago have to be the two biggest surprises of the league right now. That and the Jags defense looking like total shit.


To be fair, it seems like the whole NFC East can't score this year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Damn end of an era....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062148902500020225


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This game is terrible, Booger is annoying.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well, we just had our first Christmas miracle. 

The Giants won a damn game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The two Bay Area teams are going to have the top two picks in the draft. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hopefully a maximum of just 6 more games left of Mike McCarthy at Green Bay, preferably fewer


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Another classic performance by McCarthy at the Seattle stop of the Highly Successful NFL Head Coach 2018 Farewell tour. :clap

The tour rolls on, next stop Minnesota.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Hazwoper said:


> Another classic performance by McCarthy at the Seattle stop of the Highly Successful NFL Head Coach 2018 Farewell tour. :clap
> 
> The tour rolls on, next stop Minnesota.


Yeah, it was hard not to have acid flashbacks of that NFC championship abortion in January 2015. It's ultimately frustrating that the Packers didn't clean house after last year. It's also frustrating that we're forced to go through this exercise in futility where McCarthy stated he "took a scrub brush" to the playbook but then it's the same old vertical isolation routes that he's called since 2011. I mean, when's the last time Big Mike has called one gadget play?

Gute has done an admirable job getting actual speed on the roster and draft capital on his side while also jettisoning guys who had no interest in playing for the Packers (e.g. Randall and Clinton-Dix). That being said, after this season the honeymoon is over. Gute will have 10 draft picks, approximately $30 million of cap space, and an extremely impatient quarterback and fan base. As Kevin Greene famously said: "It. Is. Time."


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064180915679707138
Wtf is happening?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Only the Browns. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Condoleezza Rice??

*CONDOLEEZZA RICE????*

*CONDOLEEZZA RICE?????????*

:maury :maury :maury

:ha :ha :ha

:LOL :LOL :LOL

:heston :heston :heston























































*WILL THIS NIGHTMARISH, CIRCUS SIDESHOW EVER END? FUCK YOU VERY MUCH, JIMMY HASLAM. FUCK YOU AND THE HORSE YOU RODE IN ON. TAKE YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASSHOLE AND SELL THE TEAM ALREADY.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

That Alex Smith injury looked bad. On a lighter note, didn't know Colt McCoy was still in the league lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I didn't know RGIII was still in the league lol 

I don't plan on watching any NFL until the Bears/Vikings game later. Go Bears.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah uh, about that Condoleeza Rice interest. Not real. Even Rice herself refuted it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064212739839545344
Cool. Brb. I'm gonna go make Adam Schefter a new asshole.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



dele said:


> Yeah, it was hard not to have acid flashbacks of that NFC championship abortion in January 2015. It's ultimately frustrating that the Packers didn't clean house after last year. It's also frustrating that we're forced to go through this exercise in futility where McCarthy stated he "took a scrub brush" to the playbook but then it's the same old vertical isolation routes that he's called since 2011. I mean, when's the last time Big Mike has called one gadget play?
> 
> Gute has done an admirable job getting actual speed on the roster and draft capital on his side while also jettisoning guys who had no interest in playing for the Packers (e.g. Randall and Clinton-Dix). That being said, after this season the honeymoon is over. Gute will have 10 draft picks, approximately $30 million of cap space, and an extremely impatient quarterback and fan base. As Kevin Greene famously said: "It. Is. Time."


It's amazing that McCarthy is still around considering how many games he's coached himself out of. That whole "took a scrub brush" to the playbook was a joke. Nothing says new look offense like hiring a retread in Joe Philbin for oc. 

I'm happy with the work Gute has done so far and I'm optimistic about the offseason. I think Gute will continue to fix Thompson's mistakes and get the right pieces for this team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Andrew Luck is a top 3 QB and there's no arguments against it. For years Colts fans said he had the shittiest oline in the league, well that's turn 180 and he can't be stopped. 13-1 TDs in his last 4, finally has a run game to support him, still has no weapons outside of Ty Hilton but it don't matter because he'll make our scrubs look good. 


We gonna run the fucking table and go into the playoffs with a 10 game win streak. Why? Because we have FUCKING LUCK ON OUR SIDE.


Oh and Leonard is a fucking monster.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Yeah I just saw the Score because I say fuck off today after the Saints went up 17 points over the Eagles going into the half. Their is nothing to hang your hat on with this game, injuries in the game, players playing with no heart to go along with the same issues this team has had this Season just a miserable Season going on right now. Redskins should be done after the Season injury to Smith, Cowboys should win on Thanksgiving then they'll lose to the Saints when the Eagles beat the Giants at home next Sunday giving their team hope still which is so pathetic this late in the Season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bears with a big win and now have a 1 and a half game lead in the North. :drose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Bears with a big win and now have a 1 and a half game lead in the North. :drose


Our defence, man :sodone

Offence didn't come out in the second half though. We need to get better in that aspect. A lot better. But it's nice to register what feels like the first big win of the season.

We really should be aiming hard for 9-3 with @Lions and @Giants next. Both very winnable. Win those and then find 2 more wins and I think that should be enough.

Pls.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Good game coming up later.

Rams/Chiefs. I'm going with the Rams to win.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Even Flow said:


> Good game coming up later.
> 
> Rams/Chiefs. I'm going with the Rams to win.


Much better than Giants/49ers, that's for sure. :lol

Seriously, they need to start flexing MNF games. Can't be that hard to do if you announce it 2-3 weeks beforehand.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

officiating so bad.

aaron donald gets dragged down from behind, john franklin-myers gets facemasked and dragged down from behind on that last chiefs touchdown. no flag of course.

i hate these QBs getting their dicks sucked omg they're so good when they benefit so much from the league office telling refs dont you dare reach for those flags on offensive linemen holding more than a couple times a game


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This Monday Nighter is everything I wanted it to be.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Looked online for the score... so this is the state of the NFL? Constant scoresfests like boring ass college ball? 

Can we get real football back.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Can we just cancel the NFL playoffs and do Chiefs/Rams best of 5 for the Super Bowl???


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



RKing85 said:


> Can we just cancel the NFL playoffs and do Chiefs/Rams best of 5 for the Super Bowl???


That would be fun. /s


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Kabraxal said:


> Looked online for the score... so this is the state of the NFL? Constant scoresfests like boring ass college ball?
> 
> Can we get real football back.


Nope, the league decided real football had to go 10, 15 years ago

In another 10, 15 years it'll be indistinguishable from the Arena League except they'll still play on full-size fields


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Awesome game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



deepelemblues said:


> Nope, the league decided real football had to go 10, 15 years ago
> 
> In another 10, 15 years it'll be indistinguishable from the Arena League except they'll still play on full-size fields


What has happened to the world? Nearly every sport is unwatchable, TV trends keep getting dumber, gaming is going to go all Fortnite......... I hate this generation. Nothing is real anymore. It’s all sold out for the casual fan.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Games like the Chiefs/Rams are fine as long as it remains an anomaly. If games like this become the norm I certainly won't watch anymore.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Hazwoper said:


> Games like the Chiefs/Rams are fine as long as it remains an anomaly. If games like this become the norm I certainly won't watch anymore.


The Bucs/Giants was 30+ for both teams... and that kind of score isn’t that rate anymore. In 5 years, I expect 50 to 50 games happening at least 6 games a year and basketball like scores popping up in increasing regularity. 

Real football is dead. All hail the casual tide that ruins everything.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Of course the Bears are finally good for the 1st time in like 5 years and Trubisky is doubtful tomorrow with an injured shoulder. :francis


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Of course the Bears are finally good for the 1st time in like 5 years and Trubisky is doubtful tomorrow with an injured shoulder. :francis


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Joel said:


>


LOL, yeah Chase did pretty well today. Of course with the defense continuing to score TD's, guess it doesn't really matter who's quarterbacking the team. 1st non-losing season in 5 years. :drose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Major props for the defence more than usual today, because you could tell they were very tired from the last game being so close. Still had enough to produce two massive plays to win us the game again.

Yeah, Chase was very solid today. Kept it nice and clean, but also some very good passes. A good guy to have around.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Eagles are absolute trash this season, as expected.



charsetutf said:


> Philadelphia is going to suck horribly this season. Wouldn't be surprised if they miss the playoffs.


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76098506-post40.html

Not sure why anyone had high hopes for this team.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The only surprising result so far is the Patriots being tied 10-10 with the Jets. Everything else is going as expected.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Making It Rain said:


> The only surprising result so far is the Patriots being tied 10-10 with the Jets. Everything else is going as expected.


Jets always play NE tough. That wasn't surprising.

Pats pulling away now, though.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hello as a *Minnesota Vikings (since 1999) *I am looking forward to the big game against the Green Bay Packer overnight (UK time).

I think the *Vikings* have an excellent change to win tonight and do better than the draw at Lambeau Field. What I remember from the draw it was early in the session and Kirk Cousins was playing his second regular season game for the *Vikings* so this time the team are more cohesive and understand each other more than at the start of the season.

So I think if Kirk Cousins can get time and space then the *Vikings* should win .






Yours

Farhan :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Nothing came easy today for my Eagles getting a win over the Giants today. They were playing like scrubs in the First half, and this team in the Second Half woke up like Frankenstein. 

I can still see the problems on Defense, the vets are not communicating enough to the younger players out there, and Eli tore them to shreds till they made the adjustments. What a great thing to see when the Eagles have a Running Game, it helps everyone else on the Offense side of the ball give me more of that please. Also da fuck happened Coach Pat and your lack of usage of Barkley in the Second Half? This game legit came down to that Turnover by Eli going into Halftime, and the Giants completely forgetting Barkley was even on the team so strange not to have that star in the making, not touching the ball more when it got tight especially in the game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Not impressed. :flacco1


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Regarding yesterday's game, I have only one thing to say......

*......FUCK YOU, HUE JACKSON!!! LMAOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!* :lmao :lmao :lmao

:mark: :mark: *BROWNS.* :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well the Giants are back to losing...hooray for that. 

The officiating in the game was atrocious, but then again, so was our Defense, so there you go.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

Vikings had a pretty good game, I'm just scared for Xavier Rhodes. He was having an excellent season and it can't end like that.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Bobby Barrows said:


> Vikings had a pretty good game, I'm just scared for Xavier Rhodes. He was having an excellent season and it can't end like that.


Hello 
I agree the injury to Rhodes could be important if the backup player can’t get up to speed on the playbook.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Here's a wild fact. We're 12 weeks into the season and the Browns & Packers have the same record of 4-6-1.

Wow.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

farhanc said:


> Bobby Barrows said:
> 
> 
> > Vikings had a pretty good game, I'm just scared for Xavier Rhodes. He was having an excellent season and it can't end like that.
> ...


Oh I think Holton Hill is a fine backup player, but against Brady, we need to be at our best. Rhodes being out drastically kills our playoff chances. If only Mike Hughes wasn't hurt as well.

Luckily, Trae Waynes has turned into an elite corner (to be expected from the God of Defensive Coaching Mike Zimmer) for us, so not all is lost. But we're hurting without a suitable replacement like we had with Munnerlyn or Newman in years before.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Browns might actually be better than the Packers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

You know the roster and coaching is ass when you have Aaron Rodgers all year and are tied with the Browns record-wise. Packers probably need to clean house at this point.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Marcus 17-17, 230+ yards, 2 TD.....and the Titans are still down 17.

Your 2018 Tennessee Titans ladies and gentlemen! the weirdest team in a minute.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I haven't done my rankings at all this year yet, so by god now's the time!

*Most Valuable Player*

1. Drew Brees (76.4 Comp %, 3,135 Yards, 29 TD, 2 INT, 127.3 Rating, 3 Rush TD)
2. Patrick Mahomes (67.5 Comp %, 3,628 Yards, 37 TD, 10 INT, 117.9 Rating, 2 Rush TD)

Clearly this is down to a 2-man race (Gurley is a distant 3rd) and BOY is it close. Before the Chiefs/Rams game, I would've given this to Mahomes but oddly enough that 6 TD game may have actually hurt his chances at this because of his 3 INTs that gave LA the win. Brees has simply not turned the ball over at all and he leads the league with 4 game winning drives. Mahomes would get my vote for OPOTY but Brees epitomizes what an MVP should be all about. The best QB on the best team that is giving his team a chance to win every week and has completely insane number. The completion percentage is unreal on its own. One other guy I wanna bring up that doesn't get enough love, Phillip fucking Rivers. Pay attention to what that guy is doing. EFFICIENT, just to a lesser extent of Brees. 

*Defensive Player of the Year*

1. Aaron Donald (38 Tackles, 14.5 Sacks, 3 Forced Fumbles, 2 Fumble Recoveries)
2. Khalil Mack (28 Tackles, 8 Sacks, 5 Forced Fumbles, 1 Fumble Recovery, 1 INT, 1 TD)

JJ Watt and Von Miller are having spectacular seasons that we're used to seeing from them but Donald and Mack are the two biggest difference makers you can have on the field right now. Donald already has a career high in sacks with 5 games left and he is completely wrecking QBs when it matters most. Mack can definitely still win this award but him missing a couple games will hurt him. A few more strip sacks will certainly make it interesting though.

*Offensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Saquon Barkley (829 Rush Yards, 4.8 YPA, 8 TD, 581 Rec Yards, 4 TD)
2. Baker Mayfield (62.7 Comp %, 2,242 Yards, 17 TD, 7 INT, 93.2 Rating, 107 Rush Yards)
3. Phillip Lindsay (780 Rush Yards, 5.8 YPA, 6 TD, 187 Rec Yards, 1 TD)
4. Nick Chubb (663 Rush Yards, 5.4 YPA, 6 TD, 92 Rec Yards, 2 TD)
5. Calvin Ridley (47 Receptions, 625 Yards, 8 TD)

Saquon is running away with this one, living up to all his expectations with over 1,400 yards from scrimmage and 12 TD on a terrible team. Baker could sneak in there though if he leads the Browns to a few more wins and has some more 4 TD games for sure. Sony Michel was gonna run his way to winning this a while back imo but then he got hurt and missed too much time. Shoutout to Kerryon Johnson too.

*Defensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Darius Leonard (114 Tackles, 6 Sacks, 4 Forced Fumbles, 1 INT, 2 Fumble Recoveries)
2. Derwin James (78 Tackles, 3.5 Sacks, 2 INT, 9 Passes Defended)
3. Leighton Vander Esch (94 Tackles, 2 INT, 7 Passes Defended)
4. Bradley Chubb (28 Tackles, 9 Sacks, 1 Forced Fumble)
T-5. Jessie Bates (85 Tackles, 3 INT, 1 TD, 5 Passes Defended)
T-5. Denzel Ward (46 Tackles, 3 INT, 2 Fumble Recoveries, 11 Passes Defended)

Any answer that isn't Darius Leonard is flat out wrong. This guy literally does fucking everything. He leads the league in tackles on an ascending team and by a good margin. Find me another linebacker that racks up 100+ tackles and 6+ sacks. For real I'm curious how many times (if ever) it's been done cause that's just unheard of. Vander Esch and Derwin have been balling out on good defenses. Chubb is benefiting from playing with Von Miller for sure. A quiet 9 sacks so far. Jessie Bates has been a bright spot on an otherwise terrible Bengals defense. Browns seemed to have made the right choice in Ward. Donte Jackson just misses the cut for the list.

*Comeback Player of the Year*

1. Andrew Luck (68.4 Comp %, 3,112 Yards, 32 TD, 11 INT, 102.7 Rating)
2. JJ Watt (45 Tackles, 11.5 Sacks, 5 Forced Fumbles)
3. Adrian Peterson (758 Rush Yards, 4.1 YPA, 6 TD, 177 Rec Yards, 1 TD)

Remember when no one was really sure if Andrew Luck would even throw a football ever again, let alone play in the NFL? Yeah that feels like it was years ago.  He's having arguably his best season ever to this point because he has an offensive line to protect him. He's the least sacked QB in the league. Any other year JJ Watt would win this hands down considering the amount of time he's missed the last 2 seasons and his ability to come back and not miss a beat, but Luck has this locked in right now. There's some other guys you can mention like Deshaun Watson and OBJ but the three I listed are the first ones that spring to mind for me. 

*Coach of the Year*

1. Matt Nagy
2. Frank Reich
3. Everyone else that is doing what they've done before (Reid, Payton, McVay, Zimmer, etc.)

If Chicago wins the NFC North you bet your ass Nagy deserves it. No one saw that team coming, not to mention they've managed to find ways to win games without key players. Mack and Robinson have missed time along with them just winning last week without Trubisky. If Indy makes a run and goes something like 9-7 and makes the playoffs, Reich should get votes. There's such a lack of talent on that offense and hardly any of them can stay healthy as it is. Pete Carroll deserves some credit too because I for sure thought Seattle was done after LOB was broken up for but man they just keep hanging around.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Reuben Foster is a moron


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> Reuben Foster is a moron


As are the Redskins.

Still don’t think we’ll win another game this season, but at least we’ve got Jamal Adams. Wonder if we can clone him?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> You know the roster and coaching is ass when you have Aaron Rodgers all year and are tied with the Browns record-wise. Packers probably need to clean house at this point.


Green Bay's firing their entire coaching staff after the season unless Rodgers points at someone and keeps them around. I'd bet my Mustang on it.



ABAS said:


> The Browns might actually be better than the Packers.


Oh, I think they are. Rodgers is the best player on either team, but the Browns have more talent on both sides of the ball. I'd still pick Green Bay on a neutral field, but it's way closer than it should be with Rodgers in the mix.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

guy at work today was trying to convince me that the Cowboys were a live dog tonight. I laughed at him.

Considering taking a personal day tomorrow so I don't have to face him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068684446017171456
:wow

He should come to the Bears, he already knows the offense.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

http://www.tmz.com/2018/11/30/kc-chiefs-kareem-hunt-attacked-kicked-woman-surveillance-video/

Could be another Ray Rice incident. He's still not back in the NFL after what he did.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*:monkey :monkey :monkey


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068305739255595008*


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



farhanc said:


> Hello as a *Minnesota Vikings (since 1999) *I am looking forward to the big game against the Green Bay Packer overnight (UK time).
> 
> I think the *Vikings* have an excellent change to win tonight and do better than the draw at Lambeau Field. What I remember from the draw it was early in the session and Kirk Cousins was playing his second regular season game for the *Vikings* so this time the team are more cohesive and understand each other more than at the start of the season.
> 
> ...


38-7



Chrome said:


> You know the roster and coaching is ass when you have Aaron Rodgers all year and are tied with the Browns record-wise. Packers probably need to clean house at this point.


They've needed to clean house since 2015. I still have my doubts that Mark Murphy actually has the balls to fire Mike McCarthy. Even if Packers fans stop going to the games, there's plenty of people flying in to Green Bay for those games that are willing to buy them, and Murphy will still be pleased that they're making money.

I really hope that Murphy lets Gutekunst go out and get his guy. I'm fearful that he's going to go get some retread. 



Strike Force said:


> Green Bay's firing their entire coaching staff after the season unless Rodgers points at someone and keeps them around. I'd bet my Mustang on it.


https://www.si.com/nfl/2018/11/29/g...lems-aaron-rodgers-mike-mccarthy-ted-thompson

If you haven't read this article, do so. It's brutal. Clearly Eliot Wolf and Alonzo Highsmith wanted to air dirty laundry without putting their names on it. Mission accomplished. Just wait for a year or two from now when it's divulged that Thompson had full blown dementia (as Bob McGinn correctly reported in January) and Murphy hid him away.





Strike Force said:


> Oh, I think they are. Rodgers is the best player on either team, but the Browns have more talent on both sides of the ball. I'd still pick Green Bay on a neutral field, but it's way closer than it should be with Rodgers in the mix.


Other than QB1, where are the Packers better than the Browns? 

RB: Push, maybe? I'd rather have Chubb.
WR: Browns
TE: Browns
OL: Push
DL: Browns
LB: Browns
CB: Browns
S: Most definitely Browns
K/P: Packers

This Packers team feels an awful lot like that famous scene from "The Jerk."

This team doesn't need anything! Well, nothing but a new RG/RT. That, and another big time receiver opposite Adams. A WR, and a 3 down TE. That, and a legit nose tackle. A nose tackle, and 2-3 legit edge rushers. Those, and a big time CB who can shut down boundary receivers. A CB, and two new safeties. 

It's getting pretty dire in Green Bay, if you ask me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

:tenay


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

And the tenuous march continues. :flacco1


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Holy crap the Packers suck. The offense sucking against the Cardinals' below average defense, a Packer defender dropping an easy interception that could've won the game then the next possession the Cardinals convert a 3rd and 23 that pretty much won the game for the Cardinals.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I never want to see Chase suit up for the Bears again.

Edit: The day gets worse - Packers fire McCarthy :mj2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Trubisky needs to return next week.

As for Green Bay firing Mike McCarthy, I kinda saw it coming. They lost at home to Arizona, a team GB should be beating, and they're not going to be in the playoffs.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

McCarthy fired?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

somebody gettin fired tomorrow hopefully

garbage linesman called offsides on Watt when he was responding to the chargers RT false starting

chargers RT false starts again, no flag, chargers touchdown

get back to officiating junior high basketball games ya bum :Out


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Okay so the Titans are the weirdest team in the NFL.

We thumped the Patriots soundly, dominated the Cowboys, beat the Eagles....

But could not beat the Bills, got owned by the Colts, and struggled today to beat the Jets.

We probably are not making the playoffs but who the heck knows what could happen if we did?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

what a weird ass ending to the Steelers/Chargers game. Will never see that again.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

_*Just like that The LA Chargers takes the win but what a close game. :mark *_


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Just End The Season...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Even Flow said:


> Trubisky needs to return next week.
> 
> As for Green Bay firing Mike McCarthy, I kinda saw it coming. They lost at home to Arizona, a team GB should be beating, and they're not going to be in the playoffs.


Yeah, despite his flaws, I don't recall Trubisky fumbling basic snaps, certainly not 2 in the same drive. Nagy needs to quit being cute and put him back in the starting lineup.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, despite his flaws, I don't recall Trubisky fumbling basic snaps, certainly not 2 in the same drive. Nagy needs to quit being cute and put him back in the starting lineup.


They weren't just in the same drive they were back to back to and took us from 2nd and 2, to 4th and 11. Chase is a bum. I know he's not going to be special as he's a back up, but the least he can do is catch the fucking football and hand it off to his RB without dropping it. It's like the football Gods were pushing the Bears to win, but he said, "no thanks, we'll take the L today". BUM.

Nagy fucked up big time too. Giants in midfield at the end of the 2nd quarter. Eli has been sacked twice. 22 seconds left. They've given up and will allow the time to run. Why the hell did Nagy think it was wise to call a timeout? If we sack him again on 3rd down, not only is another 5 seconds or so going to run, but they were in midfield, so we're not going to receive the ball in good field position. It was a bonehead decision, because Barkley ended up getting them in FG range, they kick it through and they went into half time with momentum, when they should have felt dead and buried. Nagy has a lot to learn, but come on, even a non NFL coach knew that was a dumb call.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Packers not waiting until the end of the season to fire McCarthy :mark:

Would fire the entire medical/conditioning team too tbhendo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I predict the next Packers head coach to be:



Spoiler: next head coach













:lelbron


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Not saying what Kareem Hunt did was okay, but he went easy compared to what Ray Rice did.

- Vic


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Steelers fans putting the Coquina Clutch on pregnant Chargers fans out of rage. :sodone:


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Even Flow said:


> Trubisky needs to return next week.
> 
> As for Green Bay firing Mike McCarthy, I kinda saw it coming. They lost at home to Arizona, a team GB should be beating, and they're not going to be in the playoffs.


I thought they were going to wait until the end of the season, but losing to a bad team from the Southwest that plays in a dome while 20,000+ fans no show the game will get your ass fired pretty fast.

Looking back, it's kind of uncanny how the last two coaches played themselves out: 

Back in 2003-04, Irving Favre passed away and Brett went out and played the game of his life in Oakland as a tribute to him. The team got white hot and rolled into the playoffs. In the divisional round in Philly with the game all but wrapped up, the defense surrendered a 4th and 26 conversion. The eagles tied the game up and won in overtime. Following that game, Mike Sherman lost his nerve and the players stopped listening to him.

In 2014-15, the team was struggling out of the gate until Rodgers went on a radio show and drew a line in the sand with the "R-E-L-A-X" comment. The team got white hot and rolled into the playoffs. In the NFC championship game, the team fell apart (punctuated with the Brandon Bostick onside kick). Seattle tied the game up and won in overtime. Following that game, Mike McCarthy lost his nerve and the players stopped listening to him.

Ron Wolf famously said when he took over the Packers in 1991 that "we are a football team. If we win football games, everything else will take care of itself." It seems the attitude of the Packers (and the beat writers who deflect criticism of the team) has been to put a bunch of jobbers around Rodgers, have him drag them to the playoffs, and to suck as much money out of the city as possible. Mark Murphy has focused his time and energy on buying up land/housing in the Green Bay area and bulldozing it in order to build his little Packers theme park. Tickets are so expensive that locals (especially younger people) can't buy them anymore. More tickets are being sold to rich people who are fans of the other team. Hopefully this team can turn it around in a year or two; hopefully with Jim Harbaugh as the coach.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Who else saw Ramsey flop like a total bitch? :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

That was a pretty boring game outside of watching Derrick Henry dominate.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Tried to post the 99 yard run here....should have known better, but....

What a great moment in Titans and NFL history. 

The Jaguars play by play call of the 99 yard run was hilarious. I actually listened to their postgame just to enjoy the pain. 

Titans are the Mr Hyde of the NFL.

Can beat any team any week, could get stomped by any team any week.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## Avante (Dec 9, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Derrick Henry looked liked he was back in high school,


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Patriots D is a joke, and that is what they get for BB putting Gronk in as a safety,


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Losing in OT to the best team in the League. :flacco1


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Absolutely amazing end to the Miami/NE game. Couldn't have happened to a better team, fuck you, New England.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Dallas wins via Eagles deflection in a OT clinch!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Only the NFC East can produce end-of-game fuckery like that lol.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

And with that The Eagles Season is over. I don't see them beating The Rams who top to bottom are better than The Cowboys, Texans is tough and Skins should be a win, but with this team that isn't the case. I would feel more confident of them getting in, but alot of the teams in the hunt for the 6 Seed have tiebreakers over The Eagles. You never want to see your team lose, and when they do you want them go down fighting and they did, it's that the team played like trash 2/3rds of this game. 

Honestly I don't get the play calling from Peterson and Schwartz on Defense at all. Peterson whatever you did in the Second Half, why didn't you use those same type of packages in the first half. Schwartz why were you playing off the ball with your Secondary so much you're babying your team and making it easy for them. I might need to get a Helmet because I'll take that all day with a Defense giving me 6-7 yards and me just having to pitch and catch it. It wasn't like The Cowboys were lighting up the Score board, yeah getting down the field, but they were scoring FGs and not TDs which could be commended towards The Eagles with the injuries they have going on. I knew this game was going to close, and I hate to complain on Penalties, but fuck me the first play of the game and that Offensive Pass Inference were garbage calls.

I would call a spade a spade if Cowboys was in the same position I don't bs with my team, but come on three Eagles on the Fumble and it was Kamu who was at the bottom of the pile getting the ball. As a Referee how hard is it, to say Eagles's recovered which they did and find the spot where the fumbled occurred? Saying we can't find the guy pretty much, and saying oh it's Dallas's ball then changed the momentum completely who knows where this game ends up if The Eagles get that Turnover especially how the game ended in OT. Also that Dallas Goedert Offensive Pass Interference call what the fuck was that call, even Buck and Aikman were saying that was a terrible call especially in the moment and situation the game was in. The next play where they penalized The Cowboys with the Roughing the Passer was really bad as well, and some people might be like oh the Ref evened it out, but that call on Dallas really ended the game. 

I knew if The Cowboys would get it, it would be running with Zeke and dink and dunk with Dak to set up a FG with the hope Wentz would pull some magic out. That deflection hey that shit happens, Cooper could of easily dropped the ball he pushed off a little bit, but not enough to where Douglas was hindered to not make a play. Cooper is the reason they won tonight and The Cowboys want to do something in the playoffs they better get more production from the WR/TE's going forward.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

We're wining the SuperBowl.

Jason Garrett's barmy army :mark: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

If you happened to have both Derrick Henry and Amari Cooper starting in your fantasy leagues this week. :done


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

A real football game appeared... in Chicago? Makes sense in some ways but then like, it’s Chicago!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Damn that's a huge win for the Bears. I would not wanna be coming there if I was a wild card team in the NFC.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This Bears defense.









Made Goff look like he did back in his rookie year when Jeff Fisher was his coach lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> This Bears defense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between them, the Cowboys, Chargers, and MAYBE the Ravens it is not looking good for the Rans in the post season. Same with the chiefs really. These defenses are catching up to the gimmicky offenses.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Kabraxal said:


> Between them, the Cowboys, Chargers, and MAYBE the Ravens it is not looking good for the Rans in the post season. Same with the chiefs really. These defenses are catching up to the gimmicky offenses.


Don't know if I'd go that far, but tonight does show that defense can still be played at a high level and isn't quite as dead as some people thought. Bears D is starting to look like a special unit.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

if you like mike tomlin you're just as much of a GEEK as mike tomlin is :no:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Cliffy said:


> We're wining the SuperBowl.
> 
> Jason Garrett's barmy army :mark:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Why the Cowboys?

Say it ain't so?

Anyways it is just the Titans luck that the single greatest play of the year, possibly the last five years got one upped in Miami on the same week?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Don't know if I'd go that far, but tonight does show that defense can still be played at a high level and isn't quite as dead as some people thought. Bears D is starting to look like a special unit.


Saw nothing from the Chief’s today that impressed me. Half of the throws completed were “o please let my guy catch it...” and if the Ravens had a WB, that game would have been beating by the Ravens. Lamar kept them back with his piss poor arm.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

There were some INSANE endings this week.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hell of a win for Miami. Gronk in on defense made no sense, yet I see no one on the shows killing Bill Belichick for it, other than Rex Ryan


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Great night of NFL action, capped by a rare Jets win! 

That TD pass from Darnold to Robby Anderson was a thing of beauty, excited to see what he can do next season when he should have an NFL calibre supporting cast. Would love to see the Chiefs and Ravens go at it again in the Playoffs, that was at least one of the best games of the season so far. Been a long time since I’ve seen anything like that final play in Miami, think the Saints against the Jags was the last one I can remember (which had the added comedy value of John Carney missing the tying XP). Lol at the Patriots putting Gronk back there for no good reason, and being made to pay for it!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Hell of a win for Miami. Gronk in on defense made no sense, yet I see no one on the shows killing Bill Belichick for it, other than Rex Ryan


He is being killed for it on boston talk radio ha


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> If you happened to have both Derrick Henry and Amari Cooper starting in your fantasy leagues this week. :done


George Kittle’s my TE, but I’m on a bye week... :no:

https://mobile.twitter.com/Benstonium/status/1072143903262953472


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072143903262953472


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Watching Cousins fail in primetime in a different jersey. :lenny


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well that was a boring ass MNF game lol. But the right result though, Bears magic number to win the North now is 1. :jbutler


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Vikes loss leaves hopes for Rodgers and the Packers to run the table and get in the playoffs. Panthers are shitting the bed, my Skins are playing with dudes off the fucking street, and the Eagles schedule is insanely tough. What a wild story that would be. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067267512918835201


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Rodgers won't even be walking after next week, so they can forget any playoff hopes.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Is it possible to report a mod's post? And report a SMOD for liking said post?


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hello as UK based Vikings fan I wachted the game on DVR.

I noticed the offence had no clue what to do the wide receivers were covered most of the time by double coverage .

They did not go in Seahawk’s half the pitch for entire 1st half of the game.

Kirk cousins was nowhere and had no one blocking fro him.

John DeFilippo had no idea what to do it was right to fire him.

I hope the next person is much better tactilely.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bloody hell Wentz might not play vs The Rams this Sunday due to "Back soreness and tightness"

I've worked with such things as I work in Flooring where your lifting and installing so those Muscles are always going to be hurting. I would say unless it's something that he can't even bend over and touch his Toes, it's a problem if not it comes down to a pain level with him and I bet he plays because that is the type of player he is. These back issues might of some of the reasons why he hasn't run more often and Vayne and I both agreed he looks off this Season, but with the Vikings and Panthers not playing like they want to go to the Playoffs we need him on the field. On the other hand I don't want our franchise QB to go in there not good enough to performance and fuck up his back so badly he needs some kind of surgery so it's a touchy thing with me. The last thing I wanna see vs The Rams is Nick Foles lining up on Sunday I might quit the game after one series.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072620609266421760
Man, this shit's a mess lol. Still baffling the Raiders are the ones leaving California. Really should've been the Raiders and Rams in LA and the Chargers moving to Vegas.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072620609266421760
> Man, this shit's a mess lol. Still baffling the Raiders are the ones leaving California. Really should've been the Raiders and Rams in LA and the Chargers moving to Vegas.


Chargers should be SanDiego. Raiders Oakland. And the Rams could be Vegas.

LA is not a pro football town. It’s never worked long time there. With the Lakers getting better and USC/UCLA hovering in the background, the clock is ticking on the Rams already. In 5 years, they will be the fourth team in that city regardless, maybe even lower as soccer continues to grow.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> This Bears defense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bunch of guys who went to college in the South/West Coast and who play in sunny LA were talking a bunch of shit all week about playing in the cold but until you actually get out there and play in it you don't know how you're going to react. Fingers/toes go numb, hard hits stay with you longer, and if you're not playing well it's really easy to feel sorry for yourself. 

Big win for da Bears. I'm sure all the FIBs on the north side celebrated like they always do by going hunting/on vacation in Wisconsin.



Joel said:


> Rodgers won't even be walking after next week, so they can forget any playoff hopes.


Things are really coming together for the Bears, aren't they? An all-pro defense, a coach who isn't mentally deficient, a QB who is mostly good, and a chance to end a near decade-long losing streak at home vs their hated rivals AND clinch the NFC north in the same game.

What could possibly go wrong?

:rodgers3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I lost money on the Bears this year. I said they wouldn't get more than 6 wins. I'm a Bears fan.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



dele said:


> Things are really coming together for the Bears, aren't they? An all-pro defense, a coach who isn't mentally deficient, a QB who is mostly good, and a chance to end a near decade-long losing streak at home vs their hated rivals AND clinch the NFC north in the same game.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> :rodgers3



:rodgers3 :rodgers2 :rodgers3


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



A-C-P said:


> :rodgers3 :rodgers2 :rodgers3


FYI that picture of Rodgers doing the belt happened at Soldier's Field.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Why are you Brits cheering for any team other than the Titans? 

I mean come on Elvis right? lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

The Chiefs are utter frauds. Stopped multiple times only for the refs to bail them out as the whiny little bitch of a QB shows the world he is s joke. This game has been an utter disgrace. And Mahomes, go to the NBA or be a WR you little diva.

Completely rigged. The NFL has chosen its new golden boy and Patriots. DISGUSTING.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I loved the call going for 2 from the Chargers. I would say risky, but had I know the Chiefs D would be that bad on that play, it wasn't really much of a risk at all.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

That was a nice comeback by the Chargers. Hard to believe they can potentially get homefield advantage after being overlooked pretty much all season. Crazy stuff, just a shame it's not much of a homefield advantage and they're stuck in a city that doesn't want them because the owner is an idiot.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Very happy with what I saw from Darnold yesterday, against a tough Houston Defense. Disappointing we couldn’t hold on for the win, but at least we made things tougher for New England...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

@Chrome ; :mark:


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hello Whilst watching the Vikings vs dolphins I have noticed that the offence is much better since they fired john defilippo they have looked a lot better better protection for Kirk Cousins this week.

The offensive plays this week are much more imaginative compared to last weeks game.

But this could be a one game thing or it could be start of something big this season .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Joel said:


> @Chrome ; :mark:


1st division title in 8 years. :drose

Been a long time coming, and to beat the Packers too to win it as well. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

COLTS :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

happy that kraft's bagman got lost on his way from JFK airport to goodell so the cheatriots finally got called for mauling receivers way past 5 yards downfield like they do all game every game and get away with it...

but also sad that bumbling fool mike tomlin just saved his job and probably the job of totally incompetent defensive coordinator keith buttler


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

that was a goose egg and a half from the Patriots today.

Pittsburgh needed that win in the worst way.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

If the Titans keep on winning they have a good shot at getting a Wildcard. They've got the Redskins next week.

Sorry @Corey, we know what needs to happen, lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



TD Stinger said:


> If the Titans keep on winning they have a good shot at getting a Wildcard. They've got the Redskins next week.
> 
> Sorry @Corey, we know what needs to happen, lol.


Well we have absolutely no offense whatsoever and we're on our 4th QB, so it shouldn't be much of a problem. 

But hey, we'll see what Titans team shows up.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Well we have absolutely no offense whatsoever and we're on our 4th QB, so it shouldn't be much of a problem.
> 
> But hey, we'll see what Titans team shows up.


The Titans team that posts pictures of themselves in their travel suits after a big win......could lose to any team.

The Titans team that is motivated can beat ANY team.


The Titans cannot overlook the Skins.

Titans offensive line is getting their crap together at the right time.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*










^Made it myself hehe

First of all whoever cast a Spell on The Rams Team tonight the Check is in the Mail. A very entertaining game and I loved how my Eagles played tonight being on Life Support and being underdogs in the game. The Defense gave Goff problems all night, nothing was easy for him and you saw it and it even though The Eagles only won by a TD, they dominated on both ends it was clear as hell to see. 

The Eagles did what The Cowboys did to The Saints punch them in the mouth and set the tone early. Foles and company especially Alshon Jefferey set the tone and The Defense handled their business. Keep it up guys if you guys give it your all I'll be happy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Big win for the Eagles to keep their playoff hopes alive. And it also gives the Bears a better shot at the #2 seed now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Long shot.. but if Foles gets the Eagles to thr playoffs? Wentz, you sadly might be out.

If Foles goes Superman and somehow wins it all again? Rocky, sit down. Philly has a new hero.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

 DUB CLUB


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Big win for the Eagles to keep their playoff hopes alive. And it also gives the Bears a better shot at the #2 seed now.


We'd have it right now if Chase didn't shit the bed vs the Giants :no:

But fuck it. More wins in this season than the last two combined. Division clinched with two games to go. I'm just happy for this season no matter what happens post season.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Not sure I really trust any team right now. The Rams haven’t looked right for 3 weeks, the Chiefs just lost at home to a team they always beat (and their Defense is garbage), this is probably the worst Patriots team in living memory, the Saints are wobbling, that Bears Defense is a thing of beauty but I’m still not convinced by the Offense, and I don’t buy into the Texans’ hype. Could be the best chance the Chargers have had in forever...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Foles should be a #1 starter on a different team. Dude is legit.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Rankles75 said:


> Not sure I really trust any team right now. The Rams haven’t looked right for 3 weeks, the Chiefs just lost at home to a team they always beat (and their Defense is garbage), this is probably the worst Patriots team in living memory, the Saints are wobbling, that Bears Defense is a thing of beauty but I’m still not convinced by the Offense, and I don’t buy into the Texans’ hype. Could be the best chance the Chargers have had in forever...


Drew Brees is absolutely the QB I trust the most in the playoffs right now (especially if they have home field throughout which looks likely) but yeah, this should be a fun ass ride down the stretch. Doesn't seem like anyone really wants to pull away. I'm crossing my fingers the Colts get in to make things interesting in the AFC. No one is talking about how much they've gotten out of their offseason acquisitions and draft picks. It's amazing tbh when everyone expected them to wind up with a top 5 pick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Joel said:


> *We'd have it right now if Chase didn't shit the bed vs the Giants* :no:
> 
> But fuck it. More wins in this season than the last two combined. Division clinched with two games to go. I'm just happy for this season no matter what happens post season.


Or didn't let Aaron Rodgers go god mode or let Brock ASSweiler become Dan Marino for a day. Could be in the lead for homefield right now. :francis

But yeah, it's just nice to win the division and be back in the playoffs. I'm not too concerned what happens in the playoffs, any wins are just a bonus.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Drew Brees is absolutely the QB I trust the most in the playoffs right now (especially if they have home field throughout which looks likely) but yeah, this should be a fun ass ride down the stretch. Doesn't seem like anyone really wants to pull away. I'm crossing my fingers the Colts get in to make things interesting in the AFC. No one is talking about how much they've gotten out of their offseason acquisitions and draft picks. It's amazing tbh when everyone expected them to wind up with a top 5 pick.


Quenton Nelson (go ND!) and Darius Leonard have been two of the best rookies in the league this year. Big fan of Hooker too. Would have been happy with either him or Adams in the Draft a couple of years ago, although we definitely made the right choice. Ebron was a great signing for them, really improved his time in Detroit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Also for those who didn't watch the Bears/Packers game yesterday, this needs to be seen:






Mack so good he doesn't even need to be facing the QB to bring him down.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



ABAS said:


> Foles should be a #1 starter on a different team. Dude is legit.


Probably will be next season. I just read Philly will be likely releasing him before next season. Or they'll place the Franchise Tag on him.

Also Joe Flacco seems to be done in Baltimore. They'll be going forward with Lamar Jackson as QB.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Jackson’s brought a whole new dynamic to that Baltimore Offense, but they need to do some serious work on him as a passer if he’s going to be a long term starter. Also, can’t keep having him run it 10-15 (or more) times a game unless they want to get him killed.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Rankles75 said:


> Quenton Nelson (go ND!) and Darius Leonard have been two of the best rookies in the league this year. Big fan of Hooker too. Would have been happy with either him or Adams in the Draft a couple of years ago, although we definitely made the right choice. Ebron was a great signing for them, really improved his time in Detroit.


Not to mention signing a relative no-name in Denico Autry who has a career high 9 sacks. And guess who they signed him from? Oakland! :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Not to mention signing a relative no-name in Denico Autry who has a career high 9 sacks. And guess who they signed him from? Oakland! :lmao


Oakland the gift that keeps on giving lol.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

@Corey final score prediction for Sunday?

I say Titans 20 Skins 10

But I am certainly hesitant to look past you guys.

we lost our best cover CB and one of our better pass rushers Sunday....


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Greenlawler said:


> @Corey final score prediction for Sunday?
> 
> I say Titans 20 Skins 10
> 
> ...


It'll be a close, low scoring game. We should be able to get pressure on Mariota but will probably barely move the ball on offense and Henry will gash us in crunch time. Titans win 20-13.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Cam Newton has the weirdest throwing mechanics of any half competent quarterback I have ever seen. It's like a full body heave just without using his legs (so half body heave I guess)


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

One and done in the Playoffs again, thanks to those damn Saints. I truly am the Marvin Lewis of Fantasy Football...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I have no idea why these votes are tallied so early, but the Pro Bowl rosters are out: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...-reveals-rosters-for-2019-pro-bowl-in-orlando

*AFC's biggest snubs*

Darius Leonard (his numbers put Mosley's and McKinney's to fucking shame, this is a catastrophe)
Andrew Luck (he's been better than Brady this year)
JuJu Smith-Schuster (over Keenan Allen)
Chris Jones (this man has more sacks than Heyward & Casey combined)
TJ Watt (over Clowney)

*NFC's biggest snubs*

Matt Ryan (over Rodgers)
Christian McCaffrey & Alvin Kamara (just the odd men out because the NFC's RBs are so stacked)
Frank Clark & Chandler Jones (tough field so no real complaints)
DJ Swearinger & John Johnson III (who the shit voted for Landon Collins??)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bears got 5 players voted to the Pro Bowl this year. :nice

Nice improvement from having zero voted in last year lol.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Happy to see 3 Jets make the Pro Bowl, including 2 from a unit that has been an Achilles Heel in recent years. There’s always dumbass picks/exclusions in these things, but Darius Leonard missing out is just fucking ridiculous. No excuse at all for that one. Chris Jones should be there too, at least one sack in 10 straight games is an incredible achievement. Pittsburgh’s T.J Watt is another pretty glaring omission.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Byard was the Titans biggest snub.....but I prefer the Titans being snubbed..

They play like crap when they think they have "made it"


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I find the recently unveiled parity fascinating. The fairly recent days of a four-horse race between the Pats, Chiefs, Rams and Saints is now just a recent memory.

Pats seems to be rapidly descending from Olympus, rather than perching on their usual vantage point overlooking the AFC, Chiefs have the firepower but can't trust the defense or Reid's ability to hit the target when aiming for greatness.

Bears have a Superbowl-worthy defense, yet seemingly lack the offense to compensate for even one slip from said defensive juggernaut. Rams are off at the wrong time, Saints seem a touch off too. Cowboys look great some weeks but sorely lack consistency and their division mates Eagles A. may not make playoffs and B. have plenty of issues too. 

IMO. There is no "team to beat." I can see most the aforementioned teams peaking at the right time for a SB run or getting bounced out round 1. Interesting.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I find the recently unveiled parity fascinating. The fairly recent days of a four-horse race between the Pats, Chiefs, Rams and Saints is now just a recent memory.
> 
> Pats seems to be rapidly descending from Olympus, rather than perching on their usual vantage point overlooking the AFC, Chiefs have the firepower but can't trust the defense or Reid's ability to hit the target when aiming for greatness.
> 
> ...


One team you didn't mention here...










These guys have shown they can go on the road and beat anyone. Get them at full strength (need Allen and Gordon to get to 100%) and they can definitely represent the AFC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

It's amazing how disconnected I feel to the Giants and the NFL in general these days. Having to root against your favorite team for the past two seasons because your team is in such a catastrophic state is quite awful. Hopefully the Giants can get their QB of the future in here at some point over the next decade and stop holding onto the past for dear life. Sickening.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



ABAS said:


> Foles should be a #1 starter on a different team. Dude is legit.


Straight up. What he lacks in talent he makes up for in poise, moxie, and confidence. 



Even Flow said:


> Also Joe Flacco seems to be done in Baltimore. They'll be going forward with Lamar Jackson as QB.


Good thing the Ravens traded up for that WR.



Corey said:


> I have no idea why these votes are tallied so early, but the Pro Bowl rosters are out: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...-reveals-rosters-for-2019-pro-bowl-in-orlando
> 
> *AFC's biggest snubs*
> 
> ...


Bakhtiari got snubbed yet again. 



Rankles75 said:


> One and done in the Playoffs again, thanks to those damn Saints. I truly am the Marvin Lewis of Fantasy Football...


I made it to the title game in my family's league behind Todd Gurley, Brandon Cooks, and Robert Woods. In my wife's league (that I actively manage), I went 4-1 to end the regular season and sneak in as the 6 seed; I won the first round and then beat the 12-1 team in the second round to make it to the title game.

Feels good man.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Saturday NFL football is the best.

Whoever had Washington and Tennessee both in the playoff hunt coming in to this game when the season started, you are a fucking liar.

I gave up on my fantasy season around week 9. Sold off the big guns for draft picks next year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/25591013/lebron-james-los-angeles-lakers-says-nfl-owners-slave-mentality

Much respect for Todd Gurley & LeBron pointing this out, it's an open secret that should be highlighted.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well @Corey, it was a decent game considering Washington's on their 4th string and the Titans had to resort to Blaine Gabbert. After Mariota got hurt......again.

Adrian Peterson looked like he found the Fountain of Youth in this game. Or Tennessee's defense was just that bad. I don't really know. But regardless, the defense made enough plays at the end and Derrick Henry put in some leg work for the win.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Thought Washington outplayed the Titans for three quarters.

That holding call on the 3rd down saved the Titans season, and probably cost the Skins their season.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

A quality win that no one expected us to pull off. :flacco1


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Seriously, can’t trust anyone this season! Playoffs are going to be a lottery...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Ice Cold Mayfield, Ice Cold #Savage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076942660160708609


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

35-49 for 471 Yards by Foles today vs a damn good Texans Defense. A nail bitter of a game, but I had faith in Foles to get us in position to get a FG. The Ski Masks were out and outside of a few plays from Watson the Offense outside of Hopkins doing his thing didn't scare me at all. Watson needs to find more of a balance as a QB, don't try to be a pure Running QB ask Cam and Wentz how that ends up for them. He didn't have a throwing TD until late 3rd quarter and at one point the Eagles were up double digits. Clowney had two of the dirtiest hits I've seen on a QB, one that he used Foles's Mask to spike him into the ground then later rams his Helmet into the gut of Foles. I don't know how Foles got up from that, most QB's would of been shook mentally, but he held it together made the throws they needed to win this game.

Next week Redskins vs Eagles and I NEED THE DA BEARS TO UNLEASH HAVOC VS THE VIKES! Football Gods make it happen!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bears win and have their most wins since 2010 and lock up at least the 3 seed. :drose


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*Steelers got screwed a few times in that Saints game.... Not complaining though.... couldn't happen to a better team.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Steelers on the outside looking in. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Feel badly for the Steelers. This is the second time in the last few games their opponents have been gifted with a touchdown that changed the result of the game. A missed close call is one thing but downright incompetency should not be sanctioned and the offenders should not be rewarded by officiating in the playoff


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Colts just need to beat the fucking Titans and we're in. :mark: :mark: :mark:


Just need a little bit of LUCK to get us there and we'll be golden. Texans going to be the that three seed as well, so we can stomp them, then stomp the Pats, then stomp the Chiefs, then win the superbowl. easy, really.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

*Titans are playing some good ball right now.

Rooting for the Ravens over the Browns because the Bengals aren't beating the Steelers. The Browns have greatly improved, however, so it should be a good game.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



KING SANTA said:


> Colts just need to beat the fucking Titans and we're in. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> Just need a little bit of LUCK to get us there and we'll be golden. Texans going to be the that three seed as well, so we can stomp them, then stomp the Pats, then stomp the Chiefs, then win the superbowl. easy, really.


Hey man, Houston hasn't actually clinched the division yet. If Jacksonville beats them next week (seems crazy but it's possible) and you guys beat Tennessee, YOU'RE the 3 seed (or 4 idk)! :mark:

Same thing can also be said for the Titans iirc.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

So Dad is a Bears fan... and can’t cheer for the Redskins, but doesn’t want to face the Eagles. I’m evil for enjoying the chance his Bears pave the way for the Eagles.

Course the Rams could choke next week and the Bears will get to hope to get to the NFCCG. Side note: I like the Bears and the defense terrifies me(excites the fuck outta me when not possibly gerting in out way). It would be a great game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Indy/Tennessee next week, win and you are in, lose and you are done. That's what it should be in week 17. Nobody in the world called this before the season started.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

That Chhiefs/Seahawks game was just backyard football. What a fucking insult to professional football everywhere.

Eagles are my team... but I really hope it ends up Bears/Ravens. Closest thing we have left to actual football anymore.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Doubt we have a shot without #8, heck even with him we have a tall order to beat the Colts.

All I can do is hope this guy goes King mode again.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Great to *finally* have a QB! Looks like Oakland are going to give us a nice Christmas present by beating Denver and moving us up to the #3 pick...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This organization is FUCKED. An embarassment, unfortunately. Doug Williams says "domestic violence is small potatoes" and signs Reuben Foster but you cut the heart of your defense cause he calls out the DC? The fuck? Gruden and Bruce Allen can go please. Sell the team, Snyder.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077245863834062849


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> This organization is FUCKED. An embarassment, unfortunately. Doug Williams says "domestic violence is small potatoes" and signs Reuben Foster but you cut the heart of your defense cause he calls out the DC? The fuck? Gruden and Bruce Allen can go please. Sell the team, Snyder.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077245863834062849


After seeing what happened with Khalil Mack this season? Just give away defensive anchors brehs :frank1


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

:dak

I'd be ok with getting HoFoles somehow though.

lol j/k don't care irl


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

YES MY BOY GEN!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Vikings and Cousins miss the playoffs 

Steelers miss the playoffs  

Great day to be a Skins fan. The 24-0 trouncing is just what we needed. Fire Gruden, fire Bruce Allen, and sell the team Snyder! But first, fire the strength and conditions staff. :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well if my team didn't win the Super Bowl I would say Reid getting the Trophy for the first time would be great. Great push for my Eagles to get into the Playoffs beating The Rams and Texans was no cake walk and handling business was great to see today as well. The health of Foles is the key to next week's clash with The Bears who gave Cousins and that Offense fits all day. You gotta think if Foles is well enough he's a fighter he'll play, they better activate Wentz though you can't have only Suds who threw a TD today as the only backup. Either you IR Wentz or have him active, either way I like my chances next week, but it's going to be a battle of two great Defenses can't wait.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Didn't get the bye, but still knocked the Vikings out of the playoffs in their own place









Bring on Philly!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I can just see it now. We help the Eagles get in and then they knock us out :no:



HoHo said:


> Well if my team didn't win the Super Bowl I would say Reid getting the Trophy for the first time would be great. Great push for my Eagles to get into the Playoffs beating The Rams and Texans was no cake walk and handling business was great to see today as well. The health of Foles is the key to next week's clash with The Bears who gave Cousins and that Offense fits all day. You gotta think if Foles is well enough he's a fighter he'll play, they better activate Wentz though you can't have only Suds who threw a TD today as the only backup. Either you IR Wentz or have him active, either way I like my chances next week, but it's going to be a battle of two great Defenses can't wait.


Are you not going to thank me and Chrome for helping the Eagles get there? :armfold


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Philly @ Chicago
Seattle @ Dallas

Two GREAT looking Wild Card games right there.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

So if the Colts-Titans game ends in a tie the Steeler can still get in. 

Now of if the Steeler would've taken care of the Raiders and Broncos they would've been in already and wouldn't have to be praying for a tie.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Joel said:


> I can just see it now. We help the Eagles get in and then they knock us out :no:


LOL I can see that happening too. Still would be better than potentially losing to the Vikings in the playoffs though.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

pls no tennessee indianapolis tie

pls mike tomlin fired 

pls 

even tho obviously no matter what this incompetent isnt getting fired


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Darius Leonard needs to show out tonight. He's being slept on so fucking much. Man is an All Pro linebacker and hopefully he makes some highlight reel plays tonight.

And I apologize to all the Titan fans in here. I just don't think Blaine Gabbert is gonna get it done for you.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Joel said:


> I can just see it now. We help the Eagles get in and then they knock us out :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not going to thank me and Chrome for helping the Eagles get there? :armfold


Bearing you next isn’t thanks?  

Okay okay, thanks. I still put my totem by my dad’s tv. He hates me right now.


Also, Baker breaking the rookie TD record... guy is going to be scary and so are the Browns. Steelers might be in the basement for the next few years as Ravens and Briwns look awesome going forward.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bowles and Koetter already fired.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Dallas and Seattle have a classic in their past.

Chicago and Philly have that bizarre Fog Bowl. 

Still not watching though. :sundin


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Joel said:


> YES MY BOY GEN!


Much appreciated breh, this season has been one long anxiety attack. Time for Ravens/Chargers Electric Boogaloo. :flacco1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Lot of fuckery in this game so far lol. Ending in a tie would be fitting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Lot of fuckery in this game so far lol. Ending in a tie would be fitting.


Please no... keep the Steelers out.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Making It Rain said:


> So if the Colts-Titans game ends in a tie the Steeler can still get in.
> 
> Now of if the Steeler would've taken care of the Raiders and Broncos they would've been in already and wouldn't have to be praying for a tie.


and if Nick Williams had not dropped an easy wide open TD pass against the Bills the Titans would not need this game.

Or if Delanie Walker had not been called for a holding against the Dolphins on a 60 yard td play where he was facemasked and touched no one....

lots of "if's" but honestly we don't deserve it regardless.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Joel said:


> I can just see it now. We help the Eagles get in and then they knock us out :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not going to thank me and Chrome for helping the Eagles get there? :armfold












Just like I was giving Jobu Vodka and Rum as tribute I shall send it you guys as thanks. 

Yeah Foles said he's sore, no way he doesn't play unless it's broken Ribs man is too tough to sit out now. Yeah The Defense scares me for sure, but it's not they aren't beatable though anything can happen. I saw the Bears had two guys or so get hurt or get an minor injury like Anthony Miller who has 7 Tds for them and Robinson didn't play this game as well. IF the Bears want to grind it out I like my chances versus them as the Eagles have been playing damn good in do or die games the past few weeks. Chicago..cold as hell it's great to be great atmosphere next Sunday in the late game for the NFC side. I think the last time the Eagles played them in a Playoff situation I think was 02 or 03 and I think Akers like three FGs in the game and they beat them 33-19 or 20 if I remember it correctly. 

I think also McNabb did a little dunk type of thing over the Goal Post enjoying getting a TD in his hometown of Chicago that night. Crazy how time has passed since then woof.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Look at that, I called for Leonard to make a play and he makes the game-winning INT. Beautiful. 

Pretty amazing turnaround season for the Colts. Everyone expected them to end up with a top 5 pick after their 1-5 start but right now they're dangerous. They just beat Houston at home a few weeks ago so I definitely think they can do it again. Should be a great game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Unpopulat opinion... but Luck is the MVP in my mind. Only Mack and Donald have been near as valuable long term. If this award was just the last few weeks I think we all know Foles ran away with it. 

Sadly, the stat nerds will give it to the morage in Mahomes.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Look at that, I called for Leonard to make a play and he makes the game-winning INT. Beautiful.
> 
> Pretty amazing turnaround season for the Colts. Everyone expected them to end up with a top 5 pick after their 1-5 start but right now they're dangerous. They just beat Houston at home a few weeks ago so I definitely think they can do it again. Should be a great game.



"Throws up in mouth"...

Lots of things in the game that were pretty messed up....but I can't say we would have won. . I personally think in spite of the obvious missed calls that would have swung the game ten points, I can't complain because it is what it is. 

So the football gods giveth if you are Luck and taketh away if you are Tennessee. lol

Again we have no business in the post season regardless.

So now I guess I will root for Houston for the first time in a while.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

_*I am so happy that my Ravens have won their game and in the Playoff's. Just one step closer to that Championship.  *_


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Yet another uninspired performance by the Packers. Being a pretty rabid fan of the team, it was pretty obvious to me that the reset button should have been hit after the 2015 season. Instead, we got two more years of Ted Thompson's drafting (Ted's friends have all lamented that his health problems vis a vis dementia have gotten bad in the last year) and Mike's gunshy playcalling.

What's worse is that the Packers have a tremendous amount of power and influence in the city of Green Bay and the state of Wisconsin. I grew up 25 minutes away from Lambeau, it's literally crazy how much pull they have. They have used access to the GM, Head Coach, and QB as a cudgel which they used to whip the media and beat writers into strict submission. If you don't, you get your press credentials pulled like Bob McGinn, a writer who has covered the Packers since the 1970s, did. Hell, there are multiple writers and blog sites that still refuse to admit that trading out of taking TJ Watt to take Kevin King (who has played fewer games than Watt has sacks) and Vince Biegel (who isn't on the team anymore) was a horrendous mistake out of fear of retaliation for criticizing anything Ted did (for example: https://www.cheeseheadtv.com/blog/enough-about-tj-watt-403).

I keep coming back to what Ron Wolf famously said when he took over in 1991: "We are a football team, as long as we win football games the money will take care of itself." Instead of worrying about winning games, the Packers have committed to the idea of "we have Aaron Rodgers, what else do we need?" and to buying up all the land and housing they can, demolishing it, and building their own private vision of Disneyland. Everyone needs to be gone. Everyone. The CEO, the GM, the skeleton crew of a coaching staff. All of them.

One last thing: since about 2014 the Packers beat writers have derisively dismissed any and all suggestion that the Packers have squandered a generational talent in Aaron Rodgers. Last year Rodgers got hurt and the entire organization imploded. This year, Rodgers didn't play to his god-tier level for the first time since 2008 and they finished 6-9-1. Just imagine if they had any other QB not named Rodgers, Brees, Brady, or Roethlisburger. Maybe, just maybe, all of those canaries in the coal mine were right.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Titans fan with no one in the hunt.....teams I want to win in order.

Share yours

1. Chiefs: Their fan base deserves this, would be happy with a Chiefs win. 
2. Saints: Okay so they have a recent Super Bowl but the pool sucks this year. I could accept another Saints win. 
3. Chargers: Their fans DO NOT deserve it.....but my best friend as a kid was a Charger fan. And they have never won before.....would actually hate if LA won a SB, but it would be better than the following....
4. Seahawks: Dang the playoffs suck this year
5. Eagles: See above
6. Patriots: At least none of the teams I hate will win, If the Pats win at least it means teams 7-12 don't. 
7. Texans: They will not win so I am not worried to root for them. Their fans let their original franchise go, they should let about 20 other teams win before they get a SB.
8. Rams: Good gosh what an undeserving fan base....
9 Bears: Did I mention I was a Packer stockholder? You have 85 so that's your year....I hope you never have another. 
10. Ravens:The team who has blocked my dreams more than any other but heck you don't have a prayer. I mean you already have 2 SB'S. That's ridiculous. You lost a franchise then got rewarded. 
11. Cowboys: Biggest loser bandwagon fandon of all time, I will never wish good will to you, unless you play they single most "loserist fan base of all time" 
12. Colts: I would rather Iraq win then this city of the most lame fans ever. Colt's fan is the worst of all,by far. I minor league city who has gotten beyond lucky by getting Payton and Luck. Wish washy fans that do not deserve anything for a cruddy city. This is the francise pegged by the NFL to move as often as Jacksonville, yet they got lucky by losing the most when the most iconic QB'S were up for draft.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Todd Bowles-nice guy, good DC, well respected by the players, and completely out of place as a HC (especially in that market). Wish him well in the future, time to get an Offense minded Coach and spend the offseason getting Darnold a supporting cast that’s actually an improvement over what he had at USC...


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Franchise QB getting concussed in a meaningless game to end a miserable season is apropos. After McCarthy was fired the Packers should have embraced tanking and shut Rodgers down.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

6th annual NFL playoff survivor pool is now open. Please check the fantasy games sub forum to see the thread. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Marvin Lewis finally got fired.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



ABAS said:


> Marvin Lewis finally got fired.


and the BUNGALS are going to replace him with Hue Jackson :bosque


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I wonder if the lack of real passing threats outside of Ty might get exposed in the playoffs. I'd be more worried if defense was an actual thing in the AFC.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Damn, even the other owners are tired of Dan Snyder's bullshit @Corey ;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080220148047511554


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

:fpalm

It's pretty sad. Really need a complete overhaul.


----------



## SexiestOfAllTime (Dec 12, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Eagles will win super bowl again pal btw fly eagles fly I hope Dallas get thrashed Tbh Fly Eagles Fly #EaglesAllTheWay Dallas is a joke 

Dear Dallas fans: You Suck


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

So Antonio Brown is upset again? Tomlin won't explicitly rule out a trade?

Always good to see discontent with your most hated rival. Hopefully the worst is yet to come. :flacco1


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



SexiestOfAllTime said:


> Eagles will win super bowl again pal btw fly eagles fly I hope Dallas get thrashed Tbh Fly Eagles Fly #EaglesAllTheWay Dallas is a joke
> 
> Dear Dallas fans: You Suck


I think Seattle beats Dallas but Chicago beats y'all,no offense, was happy to see y'all comeback bc 6-8 weeks ago I didn't think y'all had a shot. But if y'all do pull off the win I expect to comeback and trash talk each other as y'all get ready to come to NO!!


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I too am looking for Seattle to beat Dallas. I feel like the Seahawks are a solid football team. They haven’t had to live up to hype and expectations... Russel Wilson is dangerous right now. He’s playing at his best. I really think it’s an upset if Dallas wins. 

I’m worried my saints will have a really tough matchup from Seattle on the same note. I feel my boys will win that matchup, but I don’t see it being an easy ordeal.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I honest to god think Seattle can go into Dallas and into New Orleans and win both games. Shit, they could even go into LA and not be aftaid of that at all.

Basically Seattle can give anyone in the NFC a fit.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I HATE Seattle after what they did to us with the Marshawn lynch run then beating us a couple times in reg season but they aren't that Seattle team anymore...with that said they are a very good team right now. I know Dallas beat us but I can see Seattle beating Dallas (which by the way they are +1.5 right now), Chicago beats philly, so Chicago goes to LA and Seattle comes to us. Both of those should be good games. In the afc I think colts and bolts win.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

All Pro teams announced. Julio Jones being snubbed from the 1st team is the biggest shock. Also Fletcher Cox over Chris Jones makes little to no sense imo. McCaffrey over Barkley is a close one. Tyreek Hill got in as a flex and a receiver so that pushes guys like Thielen, JuJu, and Antonio Brown out. The way they put guys in for 2 different positions is kinda shitty because other really good players get left out like Kevin Byard, Damontae Kazee, Dee Ford, etc.

DARIUS LEONARD though. Finally some recognition. (Y)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081237348141203458


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

George Kittle > Travis Kelce

i don't even watch the NFL and this is obvious.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

My Bucs need to hurry and hire a coach so we can start work on next year :fuck


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



MrMister said:


> George Kittle > Travis Kelce
> 
> i don't even watch the NFL and this is obvious.


Eh, Kelce put up 100+ catches, 1300+ yards, and 10 TDs WITH Tyreek Hill on his team. I think he's widely regarded as the best tight end in the league at this point since Gronk can never stay healthy.

The most unfortunate part is that only two tight ends get in because Ertz broke the single season reception record for a tight end to casually go along with 1100 yards and 8 TD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hill helps Kelce get those numbers do you even Murican football?

Kittle had a better yards per catch than Kelce. He also had one more yard receiving to have the most yards ever in a season by a TE:side:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



MrMister said:


> Hill helps Kelce get those numbers do you even Murican football?
> 
> Kittle had a better yards per catch than Kelce. He also had one more yard receiving to have the most yards ever in a season by a TE:side:


Fair points and it's debatable but I think they made the right call.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> Fair points and it's debatable but I think they made the right call.


Kelce is a monster. Kittle probably got his yards because teams just said yeah let the TE go wild who cares. I don't even know the QB of SF with Jimmy G out.

Wasn't 100% serious with my post but Mahomes also did throw 50 touchdowns.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Forgot to post my awards list after the season ended.

*MVP & Offensive Player of the Year* - Patrick Mahomes (This IMO is a no brainer. Brees had a fantastic season but he fell off dramatically down the stretch. The voters may go for sympathy with him because of all the other times he's been passed over, but a QB that throws for 5,000 yards and 50 TDs on a 1st place team is as MVP as it gets. Mahomes was a human highlight reel all season. It'll probably end up being close though)

*Defensive Player of the Year* - Aaron Donald (20.5 sacks from a DEFENSIVE TACKLE. Unheard of. Complete game wrecker. 7 games with 2+ sacks. Mack was amazing and JJ Watt came back like he didn't miss a beat with an incredible season, but again this one should be easy. Hope to see Eddie Jackson get a couple votes too)

*Offensive Rookie of the Year* - Saquon Barkely (Man this is is gonna be CLOSE between him and Mayfield, but what Barkley did really has to be recognized. 2,000 scrimmage yards and 15 TDs behind that terrible Giants o-line. Very impressive. Big Money Baker broke the rookie TD record and led the Browns to 7 wins so I would not be surprised at all if he took this home. Gonna be a toss up with Phillip Lindsay just on the outside looking in.)

*Defensive Rookie of the Year* - Darius Leonard (League-leading 163 tackles to go with an unheard of 7 sacks, plus 2 picks and 4 forced fumbles to boot. 1st Team All Pro. No disrespect to Leighton Vander Esch but Leonard is superior in just about every statistic. IMO Derwin James will and should be the runner up and Roquan Smith really delivered on that Bears defense as well. Great, great year for the rookies)

*Comeback Player of the Year* - Andrew Luck (JJ Watt will have something to say about this but man, Luck too a whole nother step forward with his game. He got some protection finally and that shoulder looks good. 8 straight games with 3+ passing TDs. Crazy. Even crazier is the fact that JJ Watt racked up 16 sacks and 7 forced fumbles and he probably won't win any award for it.  )

*Coach of the Year* - Matt Nagy (With Frank Reich and Anthony Lynn right behind him)

*Executive of the Year* - Chris Ballard (Quenton Nelson and Darius Leonard are the first pair of rookies to be selected 1st Team All Pro since 1965. Ballard drafted both of them. He also signed Eric Ebron who had a career resurgence with 13 TDs and a Pro Bowl nod. He definitely gets my vote when the Colts were seen as a bottom of the barrel team not long ago at all. Ryan Pace and John Dorsey also deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Hazwoper said:


> Franchise QB getting concussed in a meaningless game to end a miserable season is apropos. After McCarthy was fired the Packers should have embraced tanking and shut Rodgers down.


100%. Having a top 10 pick and a glorified second round pick with the Saints' pick would have been better.



Rankles75 said:


> Todd Bowles-nice guy, good DC, well respected by the players, *and completely out of place as a HC (especially in that market)*. Wish him well in the future, time to get an Offense minded Coach and spend the offseason getting Darnold a supporting cast that’s actually an improvement over what he had at USC...


Which is one of the reasons I can see McCarthy not going to NY. Green Bay's press corps was just happy to be in the stadium and did everything they could to cover the tracks of Ted and Mike. I can already see the "It's Like Anything" back page of the New York Post already.



Corey said:


> Forgot to post my awards list after the season ended.
> 
> *MVP & Offensive Player of the Year* - Patrick Mahomes (This IMO is a no brainer. Brees had a fantastic season but he fell off dramatically down the stretch. The voters may go for sympathy with him because of all the other times he's been passed over, but a QB that throws for 5,000 yards and 50 TDs on a 1st place team is as MVP as it gets. Mahomes was a human highlight reel all season. It'll probably end up being close though)
> 
> ...


Agree with everything but the following:

- Offensive ROTY - Baker Mayfield. It's not even close.

- Defensive ROTY - Derwin James. Painful the Packers traded out of taking him. He's been a real difference maker. Just imagine TJ Watt and Derwin on the same team, but I digress.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

_*I'm ready for Ravens to face the Chargers and beat them. It will be a decent and fun game to watch on. But I got to have my team's back. :avit:*_


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Four very tough games to call, don’t really feel too confident about any of them. Going for the Colts as the one road win of the weekend, though even that one is likely to go down to the wire.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Colts/Cowboys/Ravens/BEARS


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This is DA BEARS's Superbowl to lose but I'd LOL if the Chargers got in vs. The Rams :ha

Memeholmes getting the full on Reid implosion will be fun to watch :banderas


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Texans are always going to be a nearly team with O’Brien at HC.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hurns :sad:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Flashbacks of Sid Vicious with that injury... hope Hearns can get back to football after that.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Seahawks' offense looks like garbage thus far. Cowboys not a team you wanna keep punting to


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hate that call from Dallas. Low percentage FG attempt that gives Seattle great field position in a tight, low scoring game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Neither team showing what it takes to go deep in the playoffs. Expecting crisper play but it hasn’t shown up much.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

What on earth is this playcalling? I get being the no. 1 running offense coming in but goodness, it isn't there for Seattle tonight. Adjust


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



WrestlingOracle said:


> What on earth is this playcalling? I get being the no. 1 running offense coming in but goodness, it isn't there for Seattle tonight. Adjust


They aren’t doing anything to even bounce the runner outside... it is constant up the gut. Have they even had a play action off it at least? This is unimaginative coaching. Like... Reid’s long lost twin that stole the run plays.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Neither team has had a stellar performance that's for sure. Ugly, especially Seattle's playcalling and untimely errors.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Seattle played like they were scared with BS playcalling. They deserved to lose this game. They acted like they didn't want to win.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

This game is painful. Awful football. Rams or Saints praying they get the winner of this. They want another bye week.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Sorry to be such a grouch, but this is one of the biggest eyesores of a playoff game I remember seeing. No horse in this race but just awful playcalling from Seattle, penalties, non-penalties, pace, etc. The score always starts tied, but I'd be SHOCKED if either team advances beyond this round.

Edit: and then to top it all off, a dropkick onside kick that sails.

MINUS FIVE STARS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

What kind of kick was that???? :lmao:lmao :sodone


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Was it Monday and no one told me? I feel like I just watched Raw....


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

SKEEYUP wanking it pretty hard right now :tommy


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Thought the Cowboys were in contention for the most boring offense but I see the Seahawks decided to take the backseat this playoff game and get that award.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> What on earth is this playcalling? I get being the no. 1 running offense coming in but goodness, it isn't there for Seattle tonight. Adjust


As a Jets fan, that was some painfully familiar Brian Schottenheimer playcalling. The guy’s a complete fraud...

Also, the new rules on kickoffs make expected onside kicks virtually impossible to recover. NFL needs to do something about that in the offseason...

Didn’t think I’d be saying this today, but Joe Flacco may be Baltimore’s only way back in this game...


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Chargers are spooky


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Chargers are spooky


If they get the run goin in the second half these Ravens are FUCKED.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Chargers should already have this sown up, been a bit too conservative for my liking.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Ravens derping harder than Eli Manning :ha


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

You know it’s not your day when Tucker misses...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I love going for two there. Total go for the jugular move. :mark


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Wow, still sticking with Lamar, huh? Guess Ravens aren't even trying to win anymore.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

If Jackson had more experience this game would be wayy more competitive. Chargers already learned the Ravens offensive strategy. Flacco can do no worse right now


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Philip Rivers has more kids than Lamar Jackson has completions :booklel


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Crabtree caught the ball in the endzone why isn't it an automatic touchdown?

*It is. I just think it was weird they made Baltimore use a challenge.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Ravens making a comeback. :wow


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Ravens making a comeback. :wow


This will be an epic choke by the Chargers if they lose this in the last minute.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Wow


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Eh, could have been worse. Just focus on the improvement: Won the Division, made the Playoffs, with a young QB that has potential. C'est la vie.

Still would have rode with :flacco1 in the Playoffs.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

On paper, the Chargers outmatch the Patriots but can never really trust the Patriots...with that said I would REALLY love to see a Chargers Vs. Colts Championship Game


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Every playoff game has been boring so far. Well at least the first 3 3/4 quarters of every game.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

@Chrome ; NO BRO, PUT THE GUN DOWN, ITS NOT WORTH IT! :mj2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

FML


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bears need a new kicker next season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Guess we'll be looking for a new kicker in the offseason. :francis

Still :salute to a great season, team has a bright future.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

That was a fucking Blair Walsh/Gary Anderson kick if ever I saw one.

At least now you guys feel the pain we did in 2015.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*










JOBUUU!!!!!!! Tribute has paid off a former Eagle of all guys decided this game. Parkey I feel so bad for him, but that Timeout worked and let's give respect to Trubisky he played very good towards the end and shit Foles said I can do that and do it better putting them up. Golden Tate had the biggest catch of his career, great win the Offense needs to give us more though I have no worries about the Defense great thriller of a game tonight. I just hope my Eagles look at the game next week with the Saints and think we got mugged last time around, we ain't going down like that next weekend.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Quite the ending on the Eagles/Bears game. Very tough ending. I had no dog in the fight. I am probably pulling for a KC/LA Rams Superbowl simply to have a first time winner.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



THE MAN said:


> Quite the ending on the Eagles/Bears game. Very tough ending. I had no dog in the fight. I am probably pulling for a KC/LA Rams Superbowl simply to have a *first time winner.*


Wut?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

:done

I knew he was going to miss when they flashed on the screen that he had already missed ten field goals. A weird omen. There's no way he can be on that team next year.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Heartbreaking loss for the Bears I was really pulling for them.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hey, guys. Wanna know who my favorite midcard wrestler is?


Doink~ :ha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Hope the Rams win the SB now.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Cody Parkey: Bear Down? I thought you said Bear Up (Right) !!! HHAHAHAHA 

I'll see myself out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Bobby Barrows said:


> Wut?


OOps, brain malfunctioned. Think I need a Snickers.  Make it a Battle of LA for a first time winner then.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Would've never came down to Parkey if the defense held them at the end there....


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I guess I'll default to "anybody but the Patriots" mode now :sadbecky


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Rams/Cowboys/Chargers/Colts

Those are the teams I'm rooting for all the way.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Damn, Gould was at Soldier Field too....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082059139759640578
Should've brought him down to kick that field goal. :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



THE MAN said:


> OOps, brain malfunctioned. Think I need a Snickers.  Make it a Battle of LA for a first time winner then.


An LA Super Bowl champ would be good because no one in LA will care.

Also the Rams did win a Super Bowl but they did it while in St. Louis. They probably should've won two but the opposition cheated. :side:


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



MrMister said:


> An LA Super Bowl champ would be good because no one in LA will care.
> 
> Also the Rams did win a Super Bowl but they did it while in St. Louis. They probably should've won two but the opposition cheated. :side:


You are right. I am totally off my game today. fpalm Those Tuck Rule Patriots never should have even been in the game. :tripsscust

Guess I'm with the Chargers as every other franchise has won it before.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Ah Cody... 

Exit stage left, pursued by a Bears fan.

Why is the Prevent Defense still a thing in 2019? Doesn’t fucking work, has never fucking worked, stop being morons and get it out of the game...


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

In Parkey's defense, the kick was apparently tipped. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082103734652542976


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Tater said:


> In Parkey's defense, the kick was apparently tipped.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082103734652542976


Saw that on twitter and it makes the moment better. Special teams made a play and it is not simply a pure miss. As for the overall game, whatever Foles does to this team just has no logical explanation.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Kabraxal said:


> Saw that on twitter and it makes the moment better. Special teams made a play and it is not simply a pure miss. As for the overall game, whatever Foles does to this team just has no logical explanation.


I didn't notice it during the game and neither did anyone calling the game but after seeing it on Twitter, I went back and watched it on my TV and sure enough, you can see the ball change directions ever so slightly. If that ball isn't tipped, it's going in. This is not on Parkey at all.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Tater said:


> I didn't notice it during the game and neither did anyone calling the game but after seeing it on Twitter, I went back and watched it on my TV and sure enough, you can see the ball change directions ever so slightly. If that ball isn't tipped, it's going in. This is not on Parkey at all.


Hopefully the idiots making death threats notice and the shame makes them hide forever.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Kabraxal said:


> Hopefully the idiots making death threats notice and the shame makes them hide forever.


I was rooting for the Eagles but Parkey is one of my Auburn guys, so I was heartbroken to see him lose the game like that. It came as a great relief to find out it was actually tipped. It would seem some of the bigger outlets are starting to pick up on it as well, so the people trashing Parkey won't be able to ignore what really happened.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082109505314480128


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Definitely struck Eagles guy's hand. 

I'd maybe consider watching an NFC title game with Dallas and Philly.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

2-2 on the Wild Card predictions.

Leave it to something like the Bears/Eagles finish to secure Eagles as still alive, and that top defense is already kiboshed. (Ravens too, both in the same day. Rekt.) FOLES.

Plus, Dallas at home, good grief. Only ones to do it. They better play like they're still there when they go to LA or...uh-oh. :garrett


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I legitimately might skip the Super Bowl this year if it comes down to the Saints vs the Pats. The only thing I'd be rooting for in that game is a meteor strike to hit Atlanta.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Pats vs Chiefs and Saints vs Rams incoming tbh, can't see any other outcomes


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Went 2-2...so this week I like Bolts and Cowboys to get beat but cover and like Chiefs and Saints to win and cover ( if youre smart youll bet the house the other way).

I like our chances against the Eagles. As long as we have a legit WR other than Lewis we are going to be very tough to stop offensively. Hopefully our D can keep playing the way they have been. I really wanted the Cowboys again so I was kinda rooting for Chicago. 

And Tater, Im kinda hoping for a NE vs NO Superbowl...I didnt think we had a chance against Manning so would be fun to win one against Brady too. That would help Brees' legacy to win 2 Superbowls and beat Manning and Brady at them as well. And winning it in Atlanta would be icing on the cake. I also wouldnt be upset to see a KC vs NO and lets see Mahomes (who will win MVP even though I think Brees deserves it) vs Brees.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Tater said:


> I legitimately might skip the Super Bowl this year if it comes down to the Saints vs the Pats. The only thing I'd be rooting for in that game is a meteor strike to hit Atlanta.


That's how I feel about Saints/Eagles.

I hope the Dome explodes and both teams are caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Not gonna lie, this shit still hurts. But with the anger now gone and being able to reflect much more clear; the Eagle were the better team throughout the game and deserve to progress. I don't think the Bears were awful, but they just weren't as good as the Eagles (especially in the big moments) and not as good as they have been in the last weeks. Eagles moved the ball far better than us and surprisingly defended better too. 4th and goal, just need a stop to wrap the game up and we let them in. Not good.

Didn't think Trubisky had an great game, but still very proud of him with how he responded to the Eagles' first touchdown, with a fantastic drive of his own which put us back ahead and then to get us in FG position (well, him and COHEN) with less than a mintue left. He performed well when we needed him to and that gives me hope for him in the future.

I hope we'll be back next season and I think we will. It's been a fun season that I don't think many Bears fans expected. I didn't expect that we'd be in the playoffs after winning 12 games. I didn't think it'd take an amazing defensive play to end our season. The last 3 seasons have been a struggle, so yeah, it's nice to say that we now have a good team - a young one too. Time to be excited.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Joel said:


> Not gonna lie, this shit still hurts. But with the anger now gone and being able to reflect much more clear; the Eagle were the better team throughout the game and deserve to progress. I don't think the Bears were awful, but they just weren't as good as the Eagles (especially in the big moments) and not as good as they have been in the last weeks. Eagles moved the ball far better than us and surprisingly defended better too. 4th and goal, just need a stop to wrap the game up and we let them in. Not good.
> 
> Didn't think Trubisky had an great game, but still very proud of him with how he responded to the Eagles' first touchdown, with a fantastic drive of his own which put us back ahead and then to get us in FG position (well, him and COHEN) with less than a mintue left. He performed well when we needed him to and that gives me hope for him in the future.
> 
> I hope we'll be back next season and I think we will. It's been a fun season that I don't think many Bears fans expected. I didn't expect that we'd be in the playoffs after winning 12 games. I didn't think it'd take an amazing defensive play to end our season. The last 3 seasons have been a struggle, so yeah, it's nice to say that we now have a good team - a young one too. Time to be excited.


Whats the deal with Mack?? Was this the last year of his contract or do yall have him for another year or two?? That guy is a difference maker and a beast!!

Ha on a side note, I saw a meme with Gruden in it saying he should win Coach of the year for making turning two teams into playoff teams with his trades (Mack and Cooper).


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



blaird said:


> And Tater, Im kinda hoping for a NE vs NO Superbowl...I didnt think we had a chance against Manning so would be fun to win one against Brady too. That would help Brees' legacy to win 2 Superbowls and beat Manning and Brady at them as well. And winning it in Atlanta would be icing on the cake. I also wouldnt be upset to see a KC vs NO and lets see Mahomes (who will win MVP even though I think Brees deserves it) vs Brees.


*calmly clears throat*

Fuck Drew Brees, fuck his legacy and fuck the Saints.

That is all.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Tater said:


> *calmly clears throat*
> 
> Fuck Drew Brees, fuck his legacy and fuck the Saints.
> 
> That is all.


And Fuck Gregg Williams.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Tater said:


> *calmly clears throat*
> 
> Fuck Drew Brees, fuck his legacy and fuck the Saints.
> 
> That is all.


Oh no you didnt!! NOT THE GOAT...anyone else fine, fuck them, but not the goat


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



blaird said:


> Whats the deal with Mack?? Was this the last year of his contract or do yall have him for another year or two?? That guy is a difference maker and a beast!!


He just finished the first of his 6 year deal. The Eagles handled him pretty well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Packers have their new head coach:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082414042667540480
Not sure about that hire tbh, Titans weren't exactly an offensive juggernaut this year.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Chrome said:


> Packers have their new head coach:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082414042667540480
> Not sure about that hire tbh, Titans weren't exactly an offensive juggernaut this year.


Not easy to look good Offensively when you have Mariota and Gabbert at QB...


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

NFL changes Bears' Cody Parkey's miss to a block

_The NFL officially changed the 43-yard miss to a block by Eagles defensive tackle Treyvon Hester on Monday. The lineman barely got a finger on the ball, but it changed the trajectory enough that the kick hit the upright, dropped down to the crossbar and then out._

Fantastic. I'm very happy for Parkey that the NFL got this right. :clap


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Tater said:


> NFL changes Bears' Cody Parkey's miss to a block
> 
> _The NFL officially changed the 43-yard miss to a block by Eagles defensive tackle Treyvon Hester on Monday. The lineman barely got a finger on the ball, but it changed the trajectory enough that the kick hit the upright, dropped down to the crossbar and then out._
> 
> Fantastic. I'm very happy for Parkey that the NFL got this right. :clap


Its absolutely the correct call but wont matter to Bears fans, and more specifically those from Chicago. I have a buddy thats die hard Chicago sports everything that was still blaming Parkey even after seeing it was tipped.

Same thing with Bartman. Im a die hard Cubs fan and never blamed him for them losing the series or even that game, but the Chicago natives and other blowhard fans were all over him.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Tater said:


> NFL changes Bears' Cody Parkey's miss to a block
> 
> _The NFL officially changed the 43-yard miss to a block by Eagles defensive tackle Treyvon Hester on Monday. The lineman barely got a finger on the ball, but it changed the trajectory enough that the kick hit the upright, dropped down to the crossbar and then out._
> 
> Fantastic. I'm very happy for Parkey that the NFL got this right. :clap


Good call but Parkey was gonna lose his job at year ends anyway, no matter if he made it or not. Dude was a magnet to the upright all year.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Vic Fangio is Denver’s new HC, while Freddie Kitchens has been hired/promoted by Cleveland


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

My thoughts on the new head coaching hires:

Bucs (Bruce Arians) (Y) (Y)
Packers (Matt LaFleur) Ehhhh seems like a strange choice but we'll see how it works out
Cardinals (Kliff Kingsbury) Hey this is different but I dig it. Let's see what he can do in the big leagues
Jets (Adam Gase) :lmao :lmao wtf
Browns (Freddie Kitchens) Not a flashy choice but maybe a smart one to stay in house and have some continuity
Broncos (Vic Fangio) The man knows how to coach a defense but I just feel like the Broncos might need an offensive mind? Idk

Bengals and Dolphins still searching.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Corey said:


> My thoughts on the new head coaching hires:
> 
> Bucs (Bruce Arians) (Y) (Y)
> Packers (Matt LaFleur) Ehhhh seems like a strange choice but we'll see how it works out
> ...


I’m not as down on the Gase hire as many Jets fans, or as I initially thought I’d be when we were first linked with him. We wanted an experienced, Offense minded HC, and that’s what he is. He didn’t have huge success in Miami obviously, but he was without his starting QB for 21 of his last 32 games in charge, and worked under two of the biggest assclowns in the league in Ross and Tannenbaum. I know McCarthy was probably the popular choice, but he’s been stale for years and I’m not convinced he really wanted to come here...


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Pagano's the new DC in Chicago. Solid hire imo. (Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

We should have been all excited for tonight, Brother Chrome :mj2

Hopefully Pagano can continue Fangio's excellent work.

Colts/Rams/Pats/Saints


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Going for the Colts as the one road winner this week, which would unfortunately mean a routine Patriots win next week...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I'll go with IND/DAL/NE/PHI as my picks.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

KC/LA/LAC/NO

Going with the Chargers to pull off the upset.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Oh HELL yes! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084095201931595776


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

SNOW :sodone


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Well, the Colts had a nice run. This one was over after the opening drive. :/


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

WE DEM BOYZ :lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Colts played decently pitiful considering the stakes. O-line forgot they were good. Running game flip flopped to be Kansas City’s strength and they didn’t take advantage of mistakes. 

Biggest case in point being Sammy Watkins fumble in Cheifs territory that results in Luck being sacked and fumbling on 3rd down. 

Now, if the Patriots can somehow beat the Chargers, playing Kansas City at Arrowhead creates all sorts of issues. At least being a Pats fan there is some interest in watching their charge towards the super bowl instead of it being boring and academic.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Anyone wanting to see a man's heart and caps lock break can simply head to Skip's Twitter. Rams' Oline handled their business, Sean Mcvay with typically great calls as usual. Though there were a couple missed calls nothing else to see imo. Better team won.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

I'm not going to make fun or light of the Cowboys losing, they know they had chances to win this game, but the Defense man really put them in the whole. You know I wanted to see a NFC East Conference Battle to happen if my Eagles win tomorrow. When I saw it 20-7 yeah it was still early, but it's so hard to come back from that in a playoff situation. It's one thing too have Gurley eat, but Anderson eating as well was a bone crusher anytime it looked like the Cowboys were going to make a stop.

I would say hang your Hat Cowboys fans that, you guys won the NFC East after you guys were said to be dead to rights. Did you guys give up, no you beat and went on an revenge tour and I know you'll be better next year no doubt. Cowboys team you broke my heart, but I look forward to fighting it out for the Crown next year, because God knows the Giants and Redskins are going no where fast.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

BYE BYE COWBOYS!


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Time to see EDP bust a nut in rage or elation tomorrow! :ha


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Should've had NFC East title game and AFC West title game. The two best divisions in either conference and then it'd be NFC East vs AFC West.

But nah NFL still has no clue how to book.


What if Jimmy was the HC of this Dallas team? :max


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Wow Chargers...this is very disappointing and frustrating. Chiefs do your job, next week pls.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Gutless, cowardly playcalling by chargers. DO SOMETHING!!! GOD, WHY DO THESE TEAMS NEVER PLAN TRICKERY?!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Thanks for crushing my hopes early and often Chargers. Brady is out there like he's playing practice mode on Madden.










It's on you now Kansas City, *DO YOUR JOB!*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

These bitches just straight up decided to DIE before half time. No trick plays, no going for it on 4th down, no onside kicks, no wildcat, no nothing! Rivers goes deep once and then the run game goes to shit, no defensice pressure....WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?!!!!!

If im a chargers fan I want the entire roster FIRED!!


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Black Cobra said:


> Thanks for crushing my hopes early and often Chargers. Brady is out there like he's playing practice mode on Madden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Patriots are like the Plague, except they are causing it with Brady, Bellichick, and their stale ass uniforms! Nothing can feel more rigged that them always winning.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

If this was any other team I'd watch, but fuck the Patriots. Fucking Chargers, you had the better team on paper.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Chargers are soft and week, as I said after the Baltimore game. Anyone surprised by this result hasn’t been paying attention for the last 20 years or so. Patriots aren’t reinventing the wheel or anything here. Throw to Edelman, dump it off to the RB, rinse and repeat. Embarrassing that everyone is still clueless how to get a handle on them after all this time. Don’t see the Chiefs faring much better next week...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*



Rankles75 said:


> Chargers are soft and week, as I said after the Baltimore game. Anyone surprised by this result hasn’t been paying attention for the last 20 years or so. Patriots aren’t reinventing the wheel or anything here. Throw to Edelman, dump it off to the RB, rinse and repeat. Embarrassing that everyone is still clueless how to get a handle on them after all this time. Don’t see the Chiefs faring much better next week...


The last few years have convinced me no sport is unscripted. The Patriots were chosen by the NFL, and it is looking like their next face of the company is Majomes and the Chiefs. Just watch next week as everyone slobbers over Mahomes and declares the torch officially passed.

I’ll give Vince credit... at least he had the balls to finally out his business as scripted.

Edit: speaking of Vince/WWE... this is eerily identical. Two decades of Cena interspersed with a few bones to other fans before the new Face is chosen. Hmmm.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

EDP might actually kill himself. :flair


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Fucking Alshon, not all of his fault but that shouldve been an easy catch. 

Hoping Eagles were gonna repeat :side:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Some fans may not be excited by the "predictability" of the conference championship games, but I mean really these are the juiciest matchups. Both Saints/Rams and Pats/Chiefs were hellaciously entertaining games in the regular season and hopefully they repeat cause the games this weekend were not very good. :lol

On that note, Saints are need to score more than 20 to beat LA. That's gonna be a good one if Gurley and Anderson keep it up. Also the Pats did literally WHATEVER they wanted against the Chargers today so the same defense from KC that was there against Indy better show up again. Gonna be good!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Bye, Eagles! BYE!

- Vic


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*










My mood right now as I'm barely able to stay awake putting it in hard at work the past two days. Well it wasn't 48-7, and it looked like the Eagles would do what the Saints did to them, but give it to the Saints rallying it back to win this game by 6. Peterson, the Offense, and Defensive Playcalling by Schwartz on all on the hot seat after this one. 

You had a 14 point lead and blow it, and you never score after peaking in the 1st quarter now that's embarrassing to watch as a fan this team never scoring again. It wasn't like the Saints were getting Sacks or anything, it's that they made the right tackle, deflected, or even made Foles have to throw early with a pass rush or an unique look that kept them from getting any momentum ever again. I don't blame Alshon, this game was in the Saints hands for quite awhile and realistically it was the Turnover on Foles, and the Fake Punt that changed this whole game. If the Eagles score on that drive, 21-0 Eagles and you think the Saints all of sudden wake up I doubt it with the way they were playing at that point. Granted I'm happy how my team this Season could of been packed it after the Cowboys Overtime loss, but they didn't and made to to a point of repeating. 

Now comes the Offseason for us and it should be interesting to watch and what to do with Foles. No..he's not coming back to play for the Eagles, you thank the man for his contributions leading us to a SB last Season, but some way you find a Trade for him before Free Agency begins. I'm sure they'll be a market for him, he deserves a Starting job, but it won't be with us. For sure you need to sure up the Defense when it comes to the Secondary, Maddox needs to be the Starting CB with Mills next Season, but outside of Jenkins what will the team look like back there? We need another LB that can Pass Rush Hicks, and Nigel play well down field, but a good LB that can give the Defensive Line help would be nice. I won't be watching Rams/Saints I could care less about Brees going for another Ring, or watching the New York Yankees of the NFL LA Rams, but I'm pulling for Reid's Chiefs to beat the Pats next Weekend.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

*Re: NFL Divisional Round: IND/KC, DAL/LAR, LAC/NE, PHI/NO*

Eagles losing. :trips5


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

My Saints win an ugly one. There was a stretch during reg season where our offense was flat and defense played well and it looks like that may be the case right now. Next week will be tough, our offense has to play better or we will be done. After the Minnesota Miracle last year, it was nice to have a break go our way this year (although I dont think anyone was going to be Philly last year). I was borderline rooting for Dallas, I wanted to play them at the dome and get a little revenge for what they did to us reg season.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Patriots vs Rams in the first ever #2 vs #2 Super Bowl. Brady facing the same opponent in his last ever Super Bowl (hopefully) as he did in his first, just with a different result...


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

@Rankles75 ; think they need to drug test Gase lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084895815502450688


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Chrome said:


> @Rankles75 ; think they need to drug test Gase lol:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084895815502450688


Oh please, had enough of that nonsense yesterday... 

As long as the guy gets us winning, he can look like Quasimodo’s bastard offspring for all I care.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE! :lenny










LET'S GET IT!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Although they’re the AFC #1 seed, I can’t really make a case for the Chiefs winning tonight. Expecting the Patriots to make a fast start against KC’s lousy Defense, putting scoreboard pressure on Mahomes which will lead to a couple of turnovers. James White will have 10+ catches again, and washed up Gronk will catch a TD. Patriots 34-24

Saints v Rams is a tough one to call, don’t see it being anywhere near as high scoring as the regular season encounter. Think the loss of Sheldon Rankins is a big blow for the Saints, especially with the Rams’ running game ramping it up a few gears since the addition of C.J Anderson. Rams 27-20


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't like NE, so i'm rooting for Kansas City tonight.

Saints/Rams should be another good game too. I don't think LA will win, so for me it's a KC/NO Superbowl.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

decent NFC championship game through 3 quarters :bjpenn


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Overtime.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAMS 

MUH BOY AD GOIN TO THE SUPER BOWL

FUCK YOU SEAN PAYTON SHOULDA PUT OUT SOME MORE BOUNTIES :woo


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We back :mj2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hell of a game. Man that Bree's interception was some crazy, playground type shit. 

Congrats Rams :clap

Now I just need the Patriots to lose now and I'm good.

:fingerscrossed



The3 said:


>


Greg the Leg should be included in the picture!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What's this, an Andy Reid team shows up looking not ready for the big time in the playoffs?

That. Has. Never. Happened. Before. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this is A+ drama no matter who you are cheering for/what you think of the refs.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This game :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Tony Romo is so annoying and awful how is he the top color guy on CBS like for real


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

two overtime conference championships. What a day for football fans.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fucking Patriots smh

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PATSWINLOL :fuckthis


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't know what I expected.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Fuck this and fuck Brady.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Pats/Chiefs was over the moment that Chiefs lineman went offsides.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

:brady :gronk :bill


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, Pats-Rams II. I'm more than fine with LA beating New England. The Pats' dynasty started with the Rams and it'd be beautifully poetic if it's ended by them 17 years later.

And I swear to God, Gronk's been wearing that arm brace for 5 years now :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brady GOAT. 13 AFC Championship appearances, nine Super Bowl appearances and looking for his sixth ring in 17 years


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Pats/Chiefs was over the moment that Chiefs lineman went offsides.


True.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Still fucking pissed about last year, could have been back to back to back title wins lol. But what a fucking win by the Pats here. I did not think they could win because of their road issues and the Chiefs offense being so great. Did not expect their offense to ball despite their mistakes whether that was Brady with the bad redzone pick or the drops by Edelman and Gronk(could have been gameover had their been no offsides)

I was loving the D but the 2nd half was another story. I was hoping the Pats wouldn't score so fast because it's scary I can't trust them even if the other team has 0 timeouts and 30 seconds left. Thank god Mahomes didn't toss a TD with 11 seconds left.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Pats/Chiefs was a fucking circus act of a game. :brady


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Two awesome awesome games. 

Rams/Saints - No doubt that DPI should have been called. That being said, putting up 23 on the Rams is asking to lose. So is settling for field goals instead of being aggressive and going for touchdowns. So is not stopping them with less than a minute left at home. So is throwing a horrendous interception in OT. Hats off to Zuerlein, that's one of the greatest NFL kicks ever.

Patriots/Chiefs - One downside of all the big play stuff is that it leaves your defense wide open to the meat grinder that is the Patriots offense. 86 NE plays to 46 KC plays, ouch. Hats off to Patty Mahomes, who stood toe to toe with Brady and didn't blink. Hats back on to that guy lined up offsides on the pick.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm a Manning guy, but Brady is the GOAT.

As soon as KC scored, I said that they left Brady to much time. Props to KC for answering in under a minute. Whoever won the toss, you just knew they were going to score a touchdown on the first drive.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Brady put Mahomes over......................without putting him over.

But, yes that game was fuckery at it's finest.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

dele said:


> Hats back on to that guy lined up offsides on the pick.


The schmuck's not gonna sleep for a month.

And really... he shouldn't. 

He wasn't even close to the line of scrimmage and cost his team a shot at the Super Bowl.

To expand on what I said earlier, as soon as that flag landed the Chiefs lost. They got the mistake they needed to walk away with the win. You knew Brady wasn't going to make a mistake and not only did he not, he marched down the field and didn't even allow the Chiefs to have a possession.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Alright, Pats-Rams II. I'm more than fine with LA beating New England. The Pats' dynasty started with the Rams and it'd be beautifully poetic if it's ended by them 17 years later.
> 
> And I swear to God, Gronk's been wearing that arm brace for 5 years now :lmao


I still think its funny people keep thinking the pats dynasty is over, they have been saying that for ten years lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087211803065630720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087189385869774849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087190398534070272
:lmao :lmao


----------



## dayo (Jan 19, 2019)

Looks like I'm gonna be a Rams fan for this SB. Fuck the Patriots.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I’ve got more chance of winning a Super Bowl than Andy Reid.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

dayo said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be a Rams fan for this SB. Fuck the Patriots.


Amen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I was hoping a nice bourbon and a good night sleep would help me get over the Patriots being in the Superbowl again but here I am, awake the morning after, and still gotten to :mj2.

Will there ever be a superbowl again where I can just go in hoping for a great game and not giving a damn who wins? :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I used to hate Brady, nothing but respect now


he truly is the goat :drose


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> Tony Romo is so annoying and awful how is he the top color guy on CBS like for real


Is this a joke? Romo's stream was a few minutes ahead of everyone else. Maybe the Chiefs should hire him as their DC. 



HiddenFlaw said:


> I used to hate Brady, nothing but respect now
> 
> 
> he truly is the goat :drose


Lol. How can anyone hate Brady.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Trubisky gonna be playing in the Pro Bowl this Sunday, 1st time a Bears QB will be playing in the Pro Bowl since McMahon in '86 @Joel ;









Granted it's as an alternate, but still. Cutler never even got there as an alternate lol.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The AFC really is a shitshow of a Conference...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Brady is he goat! I’m a bengals fan but I’m also a Michigan fan. It’s wonderful seeing what he’s doing with limited talent


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NFL Championship Round: LAR/NO, NE/KC*



Chrome said:


> Trubisky gonna be playing in the Pro Bowl this Sunday, 1st time a Bears QB will be playing in the Pro Bowl since McMahon in '86 @Joel ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolCutler. Thank God those days are over!

Nice for Trubisky. Still got quite a long way to go, but as the season went on he improved and showed some real good signs that I honestly didn't think was there. I'm hopeful another season with coach Nagy will see him develop even more.

Da Bears coming to Wembley next season. May have to get my ass there and support the boys :mark:


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Chrome said:


> Granted it's as an alternate, but still. Cutler never even got there as an alternate lol.


Cutler was the 4th or 5th greatest QB in Green Bay history.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rams about to get cheated again and lose to a lesser team again because that team cheats :brady6


I always like the Super Bowl rematch. Eagles got their revenge, but the Rams won't because of cheating :brady6


Also random fact that I'm not actually sure is a fact and isn't really random...the NFC East is the only NFC division that has teams that have defeated the Patriots in the Super Bowl in the Brady/Bill era.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lasergate in KC couldn’t even stop Brady.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm a Manning guy, and even I have to admit Brady is the GOAT.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Spoiler alert: Patriots 34 Rams 30


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Lasergate:lmao


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

The NFL is rigged we all know it 

Of course Brady and the Pats are in it again to drive up viewership 

and funny how the Rams were terrible in St Louis and then they move to LA and then bam now they're good , same with the Chargers too funny isn't it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hillhank said:


> The NFL is rigged we all know it
> 
> Of course Brady and the Pats are in it again to drive up viewership
> 
> and funny how the Rams were terrible in St Louis and then they move to LA and then bam now they're good , same with the Chargers too funny isn't it?


yeah its so rigged that the refs ignored all the PI and illegal picks KC was committing.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I wont say the league is rigged, it may be and Im just naive, even after that blown PI call against my Saints. I know calls were also missed against the Rams, but damn that was absolutely a game changer. We have a knack for losing in the most hurtful ways...the Marshawn rush, Minnesota Miracle, and the No Call in New Orleans.

Im gonna be rooting for Brady and the Pats I guess...hope they destroy the Rams and my Saints see them week 1 this next year. I have read some rumors Gronk may retire after this year. Wonder if they win it all if him and Brady retire at the end of the year. I know Brady said one or two more years, but this would be the way to go out!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hate the pats but I can't root for LA market teams so go pats I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

My ridiculously early first round mock, expect it to change considerably by Draft day... 

1. Arizona-Nick Bosa DE/OLB
2. San Francisco-Josh Allen DE/OLB
3. N.Y Jets-Quinnen Williams DT
4. Oakland-Clelin Ferrell DE/OLB
5. Tampa Bay-Greedy Williams CB
6. N.Y Giants-Dwayne Haskins QB 
7. Jacksonville-Jonah Williams OT
8. Detroit-Rashan Gary DE/OLB
9. Buffalo-Ed Oliver DT
10. Denver-Drew Lock QB
11. Cincinnati-Devin White LB
12. Green Bay-Jachai Polite DE/OLB
13. Miami-Jeffery Simmons DT
14. Atlanta-Cody Ford OT
15. Washington-DeAndre Baker CB
16. Carolina-Deionte Thompson S
17. Cleveland-Christian Wilkins DT
18. Minnesota-Greg Little OT
19. Tennessee-Montez Sweat DE/OLB
20. Pittsburgh-Byron Murphy CB
21. Seattle-Brian Burns DE/OLB
22. Baltimore-D.K Metcalf WR
23. Houston-Jawaan Taylor OT
24. Oakland-N’Keal Harry WR
25. Philadelphia-Marquise Brown WR
26. Indianapolis-Dexter Lawrence DT
28. Oakland-Kyler Murray QB
28. L.A Chargers-Mack Wilson LB
29. Kansas City-Trayvon Mullen CB
30. Green Bay-Nasir Adderley S
31. L.A Rams-Devin Bush LB
32. New England-T.J Hockenson TE


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Two Bay Area boys (Jared Goff was born just minutes northeast in Novato, attended Marin Catholic in Marin and went to CAL! :mark are going to light it up in the Super Bowl versus one another! :mark:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I love me some Jamal Adams...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Only 3 days until Aaron Donald drives Tom Brady before him and hears the lamentations of Gisele and tens of thousands of skanky Boston ho bags :banderas :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Rooting for The Patriots. Betting money on The Ram$.

- Vic


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

As a Dolphins fan, I will never root for the Patriots. Even though Stan Kroenke is a asshat and that the Rams shouldn't even be in the Super Bowl I gotta root for them. Rams started the dynasty, they end it tonight (hopefully)

Saints take it home next year


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> As a Dolphins fan, I will never root for the Patriots. Even though Stan Kroenke is a asshat and that the Rams shouldn't even be in the Super Bowl I gotta root for them. Rams started the dynasty, they end it tonight (hopefully)
> 
> Saints take it home next year


Sadly, I think the Jets started the dynasty when we broke Drew Bledsoe. Although Belichick is the biggest reason for their ridiculous success...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rankles75 said:


> Sadly, I think the Jets started the dynasty when we broke Drew Bledsoe. Although Belichick is the biggest reason for their ridiculous success...


It is Crazy how since the Brady and BB started the pats have been in 9 of 18 super bowls


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

My husky four year old son says 34-30 Rams, so...there’s that.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Tony Romo is awesome.

Head says Patriots, heart says Rams. I'm picking the Patriots.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rofl refs gave the Rams six whole minutes of game time before starting the bullshit flags


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Patriots are lucky that the Rams offense is worse than theirs.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

30 minutes, 3 points....it's gonna be one of _those_ games, huh?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Rams offensive staff totally incompetent this game

Gameplan and playcalling just awful


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

USE GURLEY YOU SHITS!!!!!!

GOD, its like these teams sniff glue every time they play the pats fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> USE GURLEY YOU SHITS!!!!!!
> 
> GOD, its like these teams sniff glue every time they play the pats fpalm


Get the ball to your best player? WHAT KIND OF INSANITY IS THAT


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Thought McVay was supposed to be a genius? Kacy Rodgers could gameplan successfully against this predictable, one paced Offense...


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't know if this is good defensive football or shitty offensive football.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So far I guess Edleman is MVP in this fairly stagnant game. At least this is hard-nosed, the half time show was just bad.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

This game is dogshit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

what I wouldn't give for the Chiefs and the Saints to have been in this game.....


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

It's 2am and I'm having a late night birthday binge playing games, turned this on as I figured it was ending soon, 3-3? The absolute f*ck? Hate to have paid to go to that, maybe Maroon 5 were the highlight..or the adverts


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> So far I guess Edleman is MVP in this fairly stagnant game. At least this is hard-nosed, the half time show was just bad.


The punters are competing for MVP :tripsscust


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

If the Patriots win, the Rams offense should be the MVP of this game.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rams OC and entire offensive line = scrubs. rams RG might be the worst to ever play in a super bowl

OC in particular should be fired within 1 minute of this game ending


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

What the fuck was that pass???? That almost hit the roof.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Making It Rain said:


> If the Patriots win, the Rams offense should be the MVP of this game.


Lol as fuck!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

:brady3 :bill :gronk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Brady lets his phone RING 6 times before he answers!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:bill *S H O C K I N G* :brady


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What a fucking terrible game


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Even tho the Pats won the game, it was still one of the WOAT Super Bowls of all-time


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

How can any pats fan even think they fought well this game?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That game was obnoxiously fucking terrible. Easily the worst Super Bowl I've ever seen.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Tony Romo is the MVP


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah this game was ass lol, but congrats to the Pats and their fans. 6 Superbowls. :wow


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

We Are All Patriots


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> How can any pats fan even think they fought well this game?


Because Defense wins championships


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

Lowest scoring Super Bowl in NFL History, officially beating out VII between the Dolphins and Redskins, which was 14-7.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bushmaster said:


> We Are All Patriots


>"We" :ha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If it wasn't for that NFL 100 commercial I'd say that was the overall WOAT Super Bowl Sunday


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

i've been up since 3 AM and my rage is the only thing keeping me awake. Total undeserving game for either team. A mockery to all football.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Rams offensive momentum was stopped by flags. Smh


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

You got an issue, @Bushmaster ; ?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> i've been up since 3 AM and my rage is the only thing keeping me awake. Total undeserving game for either team. A mockery to all football.


Hate the Pats just like you but no one ever figures them out in the AFC. Their whole conference is a joke just like Golden State in the NBA.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Hate the Pats just like you but no one ever figures them out in the AFC. Their whole conference is a joke just like Golden State in the NBA.


For real. Half the time the pats arent even the superior team. their mystique just gets inide teams heads and they start playing scared. against no other team would the rams play that shit.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

deepelemblues said:


> Rams offensive staff totally incompetent this game
> 
> Gameplan and playcalling just awful


Absolutely. McVay went to a Mike McCarthy level of stubbornness. No WR screens? No uptempo offense? No screens to Gurley? No trick plays? They essentially ran their 15 play script and then kept picking those plays. McVay got his pants pulled down by Belichick.



Beatles123 said:


> i've been up since 3 AM and my rage is the only thing keeping me awake. Total undeserving game for either team. A mockery to all football.


Please. It wasn't a great game, sure. But the Pats' gameplan was to make the game ugly and messy. They were out talented at every position. Sorry, every game can't be 53-50.

Also, fuck that KC dude for lining up offside. He cost us an awesome game.


Alas, into the dark recesses of the offseason we go unk3:flair:kurtcry3:hoganjordy:vincecry


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Both defenses came to play, because that wins championships. It's literally the saying about winning championships and defenses.

If you want to see someone score 150 points watch the NBA.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl 53: Patriots vs Rams*



Beatles123 said:


> You got an issue, @Bushmaster ; ?


I'm having some pizza with the tv on ESPN in the background while I text and chat with fam celebrating. I'm happy. 

"i've been up since 3 AM and my rage is the only thing keeping me awake. Total undeserving game for either team. A mockery to all football."

Do you have a problem? Rage keeping you awake?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl 53: Patriots vs Rams*



dele said:


> Absolutely. McVay went to a Mike McCarthy level of stubbornness. No WR screens? No uptempo offense? No screens to Gurley? No trick plays? They essentially ran their 15 play script and then kept picking those plays. McVay got his pants pulled down by Belichick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because this game was all the result of expert game planning anf not McVae getting shat on and sniffing paint all game scheme wise. cmon dude. Other pats games ill gve you. NOT this one.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl 53: Patriots vs Rams*



Beatles123 said:


> For real. Half the time the pats arent even the superior team. their mystique just gets inide teams heads and they start playing scared. against no other team would the rams play that shit.


Pretty much if Eil and Foles don't make crazy plays Brady would be one ring away from Bill Russell in the NBA. 

I think teams in the entire league top to bottom have a hard time adjusting against them which makes the NFL right now a fucking joke.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl 53: Patriots vs Rams*



Beatles123 said:


> Yes, because this game was all the result of expert game planning anf not McVae getting shat on and sniffing paint all game scheme wise. cmon dude. Other pats games ill gve you. NOT this one.


That's exactly what it was. Pats took away what the Rams do best: inside/outside zone. McVay, as I stated in the post you quoted, went hyper stubborn and made no adjustments despite having half an hour at halftime to do so. No different looks, no man blocking or counter plays, no short quick passes. Again, as I stated in the post you quoted, Bill Belichick (the Patriots head coach) pulled McVay's pants down.

Add in the Patriots playing keepaway on offense in the first half as well as hitting the dagger in the 4th quarter and it's textbook coaching.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> i've been up since 3 AM and my rage is the only thing keeping me awake. Total undeserving game for either team. A mockery to all football.


 Since when is a good defensive plan a Mockery To football


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl 53: Patriots vs Rams*



dele said:


> That's exactly what it was. Pats took away what the Rams do best: inside/outside zone. McVay, as I stated in the post you quoted, went hyper stubborn and made no adjustments despite having half an hour at halftime to do so. No different looks, no man blocking or counter plays, no short quick passes. Again, as I stated in the post you quoted, Bill Belichick (the Patriots head coach) pulled McVay's pants down.
> 
> Add in the Patriots playing keepaway on offense in the first half as well as hitting the dagger in the 4th quarter and it's textbook coaching.


Exactly MY point: Any other game McVay prepares better than to fall for that shit. He did what all teams do: Overthink it against the pats. that doesnt mean they were better. it means the rams played worse.

Both played like shit offensively. Brady won out.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Been watching since 1985, and that was without a shadow of a doubt the worst Super Bowl I’ve ever seen (one of the worst games full stop). Rams just did the same predictable shit all night, their OL was manhandled and they never upped the tempo. The Todd Gurley situation is just weird too, all kinds of conflicting reports on whether he’s injured or not. Goff was awful all night. He took sacks twice when he could have thrown it away, threw a horrible interception, could easily have thrown a couple more and was 2 seconds late on a wide open TD pass to Cooks. The Patriots teams I’m used to seeing would have torn up a Rams Defense that allowed 30+ points in 7 of it’s regular season games, they just seemed out of sorts tonight and some of the playcalling was terrible. Shame we didn’t get Brees v Brady, would have been a lot more fun than this...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl 53: Patriots vs Rams*



Bushmaster said:


> I'm having some pizza with the tv on ESPN in the background while I text and chat with fam celebrating. I'm happy.
> 
> "i've been up since 3 AM and my rage is the only thing keeping me awake. Total undeserving game for either team. A mockery to all football."
> 
> Do you have a problem? Rage keeping you awake?


Why do you have a problem with me saying the game was awful?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotta love all the Pats haters in this thread. Always making excuses to not give them credit


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think there's a bigger gap in coaching in any sport between Bill and everyone else. Like it's massive.


It's a shame how much credit Brady falsely gets. Bill would be winning with any elite QB because he just fucks up other team's gameplans year in and year out.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

^ This, 100%

I'm so happy right now, and I'm not even a Pats fan. They are the standard. Who else could take a bunch of randos and turn them into this elite winning machine other than Bill?

The juggernaut rolls on, and it'll be around for a few more years yet


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

And that's not me saying Brady's career and his elite run weren't just as amazing any other elite QB. I'm saying the advantage of playing with Bill for his entire career has conferred that rings advantage he has.


To that end, superbowl MVP voters also just proved that they're not credible enough to vote for a defender without having counting stats. The defense held the Rams to 3 points while the offense scored 13. While Edelman was a machine tonight and was responsible for much of their offense/continuing their drives, there's not exactly much a defense can do to be better than what the Pats defense was tonight so what else are you meant to do get a MVP from the defense. They didn't have the counting stats because they kept forcing the Rams into 3 and outs and in general <5 play drives, hard to accumulate stats when you dominate the offense so badly they can't stay on the field.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Boring ass game, but congratulations to The Patriots!

- Vic


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Maroon 5 dude's nips were on point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KING SANTA said:


> I don't think there's a bigger gap in coaching in any sport between Bill and everyone else. Like it's massive.
> 
> 
> It's a shame how much credit Brady falsely gets. Bill would be winning with any elite QB because he just fucks up other team's gameplans year in and year out.


 You mean like the year brady got injured and the patriots didn’t even make the playoffs. Nobody is more clutch than Brady. Look at all the playoff come from behind wins he has No other quarterback could do that. And let’s not forget his Super Bowl losses that he put the team ahead in the 4th them the defense blew it


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I guess I am one of the few that wanted the Pats to win.....

1. LA should not have been there, that PI no call was egregious and the Saints should have been there.
2. LA does not deserve a Super Bowl with their horrid attendance. Reward a fan base that does not care.
3. As a Titans fan I am still pissed about losing to the Rams in 99.
4. I live in a small town where one of the Patriot players was born in and gives back to the community. This Christmas he paid for a tablet for every kid who went to his former elementary school.
5. Suh chose to go to the Rams over the Titans.....

so as much as I am jealous of the Pats I still preferred them to the Rams.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Greenlawler said:


> 2. LA does not deserve a Super Bowl with their horrid attendance. Reward a fan base that does not care.


Living in LA I can definitely understand why people say this. Los Angeles is a basketball city not a football city, never has been and never will be.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Julian INCREDELMAN :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sicko Mode dogshit.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

KING SANTA said:


> I don't think there's a bigger gap in coaching in any sport between Bill and everyone else. Like it's massive.
> 
> 
> It's a shame how much credit Brady falsely gets. Bill would be winning with any elite QB because he just fucks up other team's gameplans year in and year out.


This is probably one of the big reasons why Brady wants to keep playing — he doesn't want Belichick to win a Super Bowl without him. As great as Brady is, it it would dampen his legacy.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Been watching since 1985, and that was without a shadow of a doubt the worst Super Bowl I’ve ever seen (one of the worst games full stop).



You're adobrable...if you knew the game well, you'd know this game was still far better than some of the games in the 90s where the NFC was just eviscerating the AFC. You'd rather go back and watch XXIV? Spare me. Learn the game.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah anyone complaining the game was boring doesnt know shit

Boring is where one team curbstomps the other and its just not a contest

A tense low scoring game where every point and yard counts is sport at its best


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Why do people hate the Patriots so much ? (I'm not American that's why I don't know)


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Why do people hate the Patriots so much ? (I'm not American that's why I don't know)


I'll take a crack at this but will openly admit that I'm a diehard Patriots fan:

-Their coach, Bill Belichick, has the personality of a movie supervillain. He comes across as a no fun, all work giant dick. 

-Their quarterback, Tom Brady, is little mister perfect. Supermodel wife, million dollar smile, bizarre diet that he tries to schill to the masses. He's Tom Terrific.

-They always win and people are long sick of it.

-Living in Boston I'll be the first to admit that there is a small percentage of Boston sports fans who are uber-obnoxious. They are a small minority but make up the overwhelming vocal majority. Believe it or not they bother a lot of us too.

-There is a veil of cheating that hangs over their heads from the spygate and deflategate scandals.


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I'll take a crack at this but will openly admit that I'm a diehard Patriots fan:
> 
> -Their coach, Bill Belichick, has the personality of a movie supervillain. He comes across as a no fun, all work giant dick.
> 
> ...


No wonder this team is called the Plague. Tired of them winning, stale uniforms the team goes gay over, hell they might as well win the next three Super Bowls. We already had them losing last year to the Eagles which was better.



Catsaregreat said:


> Living in LA I can definitely understand why people say this. Los Angeles is a basketball city not a football city, never has been and never will be.


The Lakers and Dodgers will not make the playoffs, it's a liberal entertainment city who celebrates illegal aliens and pedos like Harvey Weinstein. Like the USC Trojans basketball team will win the National Championship someday! And besides the Lakers got one over on Boston in the NBA Finals back in 2010, and the Kings won two Stanley Cups this decade.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Last night was the worst SuperBowl that I've watched including that halftime show.


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Hate the Pats just like you but no one ever figures them out in the AFC. Their whole conference is a joke just like Golden State in the NBA.


That's why the only California teams that win are from No Cal with the freakin Giants and the Warriors! You can expect some white skinheads lip syncing Avril Lavigne's stupid songs from 2007 wearing bikinis at the Super Bowl parade!


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

Stupid Sexy Flanders said:


> Even tho the Pats won the game, it was still one of the WOAT Super Bowls of all-time


Damn right! Last year's game was better because they lost to the Eagles! A team that actually had the BALLS to beat them a decade after they lost. I only heard last night's game on the radio, didn't bother to watch it anyway! Fuck the Plague-triots. Not because they represent the spirit of America, I just hate their fucking uniforms and them winning that's all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well I soured on this game after the referees basically determined the teams in the game on Championship Sunday, and wouldn't you know it, both offenses played like they didn't belong there. 

I like defensive struggles, but this was just...boring. Not many big sacks or hits, not a lot of turnovers. It was basically just a punting contest. I even joked that if the Rams won, their Punter should have gotten MVP.

EDIT: To answer the question of why everyone hates the Patriots, its very simple. 

They win all the time and they've been caught cheating...twice. 

I mean when a team is really successful, there are always accusations and things like that, but the Pats have straight up been caught and punished for cheating more than once. And because they got caught cheating, any time they get a really weird call go their way (which happens a lot with them), people lose their minds even more. Even little things like they play in a weak ass division ruffles peoples feathers. Steelers fans for example have got to think "Yeah, we'd make it to the Super Bowl every other year too if we shared a division with the Jets, Bills, and Dolphins". 

So you combine that with the fact that they win all the goddamn time, and its easy to see why people hate them so much. They are the most natural heels in pro sports. Even the 90s Cowboys, who I hated with a passion, were never like this where they caught a ton of lucky breaks, got caught cheating, and everything else.

And yes, Bill Bellichik is a sourpuss as well and gives everyone a evil face to go with everything else.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I enjoyed it, but it played out as i was expecting, tight first, Brady & Bill use timeouts see what your hand it. Get in the HT close and adjust, win the 2nd half. Nobody better than Bill & Brady at adjusting at HT, especially in the SB where you get fucking hours of maroon 5 being shite.

Goff was under pressure from the off, which was only gonna get worse the longer the game went on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Well I soured on this game after the referees basically determined the teams in the game on Championship Sunday, and wouldn't you know it, both offenses played like they didn't belong there.
> 
> I like defensive struggles, but this was just...boring. Not many big sacks or hits, not a lot of turnovers. It was basically just a punting contest. I even joked that if the Rams won, their Punter should have gotten MVP.
> 
> ...


How did the refs determine the Pats being in the super bowl? 

As for this whole tired oh the pats are cheaters thing.

You do know other teams have been straight up caught "cheating" for the same things the Pats did right? Can you name those teams? No because when other teams do the same things the pats do, no one cares.

The whole spygate thing was legal, you can tape signals of the other team, the only thing the pats did wrong was the location of the field they did it from.

As for deflategate, nothing was ever proven in that, it was cold out so of course the balls are going to lose pressure. Not to mention, The steelers had balls that were under the legal PSI pressure TWICE since the whole pats deflategate and the NFL didn't give a shit neither did NFL fans. They also didn't care when Rodgers admitted to overinflating his balls

I love how when it comes to the pats people always have to make excuses to not give BB and Brady credit. Its excuse after excuse.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: NFL Super Bowl 53: Patriots vs Rams*



Beatles123 said:


> Exactly MY point: Any other game McVay prepares better than to fall for that shit. He did what all teams do: Overthink it against the pats. that doesnt mean they were better. it means the rams played worse.
> 
> Both played like shit offensively. Brady won out.


I had a multitude of asinine posts of yours to choose from in the last few pages, but I settled on this one. In all honesty, this is some of the stupidest shit I’ve read in quite awhile. 

“Too old. Too slow. Still here”. Deal with it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> You mean like the year brady got injured and the patriots didn’t even make the playoffs. Nobody is more clutch than Brady. Look at all the playoff come from behind wins he has No other quarterback could do that. And let’s not forget his Super Bowl losses that he put the team ahead in the 4th them the defense blew it


They missed out by one game with Matt “trashbag” Cassel at QB. If Brady retires before Belichick, the Patriots will still be there or thereabouts...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rankles75 said:


> They missed out by one game with Matt “trashbag” Cassel at QB. If Brady retires before Belichick, the Patriots will still be there or thereabouts...


And if they had Brady that season the Pats would have made the playoffs

Without Brady the Pats won't be in the AFC title game pretty much every year nor would they be in the superbowl 50% of the time.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Terrible game. Has to be one of the, if not the worst Super Bowl ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Terrible game. Has to be one of the, if not the worst Super Bowl ever.


Not even close.

Don't you remember back in the day when the NFC use to destroy the AFC in the super bowl every year?

Like all those bills super bowls, or when the Bears destroyed the Patriots, it's not even close to being as bad as the Seahawks and Broncos super bowl not too long ago

This SB is not even in the top 10 for worst super bowls.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Don't you remember back in the day when the NFC use to destroy the AFC in the super bowl every year?
> 
> ...


Well even blowouts were more entertaining than that game. It was ugly and a chore to finish watching. So, I'll stand by my statement.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Don't you remember back in the day when the NFC use to destroy the AFC in the super bowl every year?
> 
> ...


The general public's reaction, though unsurprising, really elicits a chuckle from me. So many (including myself) persistently complain about how soft and slanted towards offense (more specifically passing) the league has gotten. Wade Phillips and Bill Bellichick's gameplanning summoned the Ghost of Football Past last night and now people are acting like the SB was WCW 2000.

This is exactly why the league has evolved to where it has folks. Chicks dig the long ball in baseball, people dig the long pass and high scoring in football. That crazy Chiefs/Rams MNF game was the manifestation of where NFL would love to consistently be.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The general public's reaction, though unsurprising, really elicits a chuckle from me. So many (including myself) persistently complain about how soft and slanted towards offense (more specifically passing) the league has gotten. Wade Phillips and Bill Bellichick's gameplanning summoned the Ghost of Football Past last night and now people are acting like the SB was WCW 2000.
> 
> This is exactly why the league has evolved to where it has folks. Chicks dig the long ball in baseball, people dig the long pass and high scoring in football. That crazy Chiefs/Rams MNF game was the manifestation of where NFL would love to consistently be.


Exactly. The NFL has turned into arena football basically and this past SB defense mattered again, and the punting game was super important to who won.

The reason people are hating on this game is that of the fantasy football mentality. They think only offensive stats matter


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Odo said:


> Yeah anyone complaining the game was boring doesnt know shit
> 
> Boring is where one team curbstomps the other and its just not a contest
> 
> A tense low scoring game where every point and yard counts is sport at its best


Not when one team is doing all they can to roll over and die.



KingofKings1524 said:


> I had a multitude of asinine posts of yours to choose from in the last few pages, but I settled on this one. In all honesty, this is some of the stupidest shit I’ve read in quite awhile.
> 
> “Too old. Too slow. Still here”. Deal with it.


Oh, come off it. I may troll the Pats but even I can admit when they earned a victory. I'm not mad they won (even if I was hoping they wouldn't.) I'm mad because NEITHER team played like they belonged there. Eddleman did 
, but lets be real: if the pats had their heads on they would have curbstomped the rams just as bad if not worse than the chargers. If the rams played up to their ability as well the game would have at least been fun.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> Noy when one team is doing all they can to roll over and die.


LOL at not giving BB and the Pats defense credit.

How were the Rams doing all they can do troll over and die when they were in it to the last missed FG.



Beatles123 said:


> Oh, come off it. I may troll the Pats but even I can admit when they earned a victory. I'm not mad they won (even if I was hoping they wouldn't.) I'm mad because NEITHER team played like they belonged there. Eddleman did
> , but lets be real: if the pats had their heads on they would have curbstomped the rams just as bad if not worse than the chargers. If the rams played up to their ability as well the game would have at least been fun.




The game was fun if you appreciate good defensive play


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

If you want another reason to hate New England sports fans here's one:
Tomorrow is the victory parade in downtown Boston. The whole thing overwhelms parking, traffic and public transportation as well as causing the closures of several streets. I try to avoid these things like the plague. I'm back and forth in between various parts of the city all day tomorrow and I have no idea how I'm going to pull this off.
I was just on the phone complaining about this to a friend and said *"I'm sick of this, this is like the tenth fucking time this has happened to me in a decade!"*

I then realized that I was complaining that I'm constantly getting stuck dealing with parades celebrating my hometown teams winning championships, the last one being about three months ago. Spoiled fucking brat!


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Don't you remember back in the day when the NFC use to destroy the AFC in the super bowl every year?
> 
> ...


Wow. Something tells me you didn't even watch those games.

Super Bowl XXV - Great back and forth game that had the legendary ending of Scott Norwood going wide right. It was also two interstate teams duking it out in a very good defensive game that at least had decent scoring.

Super Bowl XXVI - The game at least had the legend of Thurman Thomas's missing helmet.

Super Bowl XXVII - A complete squash, but it was the kind of domination that leaves you in complete awe.

Super Bowl XXVIII - The rematch with the Cowboys that was a little more balanced. The Bills dominated the first half and then the Boys came back and DECIMATED the Bills. That was at least entertaining for 3 quarters.

Super Bowl XX - It at least had entertaining moments such as Fridge lining up as a RB and scoring, as well as the Bears finally getting their win.

Super Bowl XLVIII - You had Manning getting his ass handed to him after having the best season of his entire career. You had moments like the Safety, the Pick 6 from Smith, and Percy Harvin's 2nd Half Kickoff Return TD.


I agree, a defensive game is fun and all, but this wasn't a defensive game. This was a game where neither offense did anything of consequence (in fact playing the same set of plays over and over again) until the 4th quarter. This was the lowest scoring Super Bowl in NFL history, and it shows just how bad both offenses were, when the biggest things of note were:

* Only Super Bowl to have 0 Touchdowns through 3 Quarters
* First Red Zone drive to be in the 4th Quarter
* 2nd Super Bowl Winning Team to only score 1 touchdown (Super Bowl III)
* 2nd Super Bowl Losing Team to NOT score a TD (Super Bowl VI)
* A Combined 6/25 on Third Down
* Fewest Touchdowns in Super Bowl History
* 2 Turnovers Combined

That's not a defensive game. If this really was a game of defense, the turnovers would have been a lot higher (which they almost were, truth be told).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Barry said:


> Wow. Something tells me you didn't even watch those games.
> 
> Super Bowl XXV - Great back and forth game that had the legendary ending of Scott Norwood going wide right. It was also two interstate teams duking it out in a very good defensive game that at least had decent scoring.
> 
> ...


I watched all those games. I forgot the first bills game was competive so sue me. 

Ill take this type of SB game over those blow out games that used to be the norm in super bowls back in the day

All those blow out super bowl games most people stopped watching by half time. At least this SB came down until the very end


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Mondays are usually shit but had a fantastic day. Work went by fast and had a great workout at the the gym. Still amazes me the Pats almost shut out the Rams who were 2nd or 3rd in PPG. I kept expecting a 2nd half lull but they continued to play well. Van Noy, Hightower and Gilmore had amazing games. What a year, so many counted them out. They were done after the Titans loss, the miami miracle, losing Gordon and the Steelers loss and still here we are as Super Bowl Champions. We are all Patriots :mj2


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bushmaster said:


> Mondays are usually shit but had a fantastic day. Work went by fast and had a great workout at the the gym. Still amazes me the Pats almost shut out the Rams who were 2nd or 3rd in PPG. I kept expecting a 2nd half lull but they continued to play well. Van Noy, Hightower and Gilmore had amazing games. What a year, so many counted them out. They were done after the Titans loss, the miami miracle, losing Gordon and the Steelers loss and still here we are as Super Bowl Champions. We are all Patriots :mj2


No, WE are All Elite. YOU are patriots. :tommy

Edit: As far as the discussion about defensive SB's, At leat when my Bucs won OUR Super Bowl, we dominated them on both sides of the ball and had more than one competent receiver that game. :fact


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why in baseball when you have a drug suspension you cant play in the postseason? Yet in football you can be the Super Bowl MVP. Weird....


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Why in baseball when you have a drug suspension you cant play in the postseason? Yet in football you can be the Super Bowl MVP. Weird....


It comes down to the drug testing agreements between the MLB and MLBPA and NFL and NFLPA. MLB and MLBPA a few years ago changed the rule that suspends players from playing in postseason if they had a drug suspension and were the NFL and NFLPA haven't done that yet.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

KING SANTA said:


> And that's not me saying Brady's career and his elite run weren't just as amazing any other elite QB. I'm saying the advantage of playing with Bill for his entire career has conferred that rings advantage he has.
> 
> 
> To that end, superbowl MVP voters also just proved that they're not credible enough to vote for a defender without having counting stats. The defense held the Rams to 3 points while the offense scored 13. While Edelman was a machine tonight and was responsible for much of their offense/continuing their drives, there's not exactly much a defense can do to be better than what the Pats defense was tonight so what else are you meant to do get a MVP from the defense. They didn't have the counting stats because they kept forcing the Rams into 3 and outs and in general <5 play drives, hard to accumulate stats when you dominate the offense so badly they can't stay on the field.


So who gets the MVP? Van Noy? Hightower? Gilmore? The Pats were able to play keepaway because Edelman moved the sticks for them. He was the MVP of the game imo.



birthday_massacre said:


> You mean like the year brady got injured and the patriots didn’t even make the playoffs. Nobody is more clutch than Brady. Look at all the playoff come from behind wins he has No other quarterback could do that. And let’s not forget his Super Bowl losses that he put the team ahead in the 4th them the defense blew it


:lbjwut

Patriots went 11-5 that year (including winning their last 4 games and 5 of their last 6). If anything, that's an indicator of how successful that system was/is. Of course Brady coming off a season where he went God Mode for all but one game would have gotten one more win, but you're not seeing the forest for the trees.



Catsaregreat said:


> Living in LA I can definitely understand why people say this. Los Angeles is a basketball *Lakers* city not a football city, never has been and never will be.


FTFY



Stalingrad9 said:


> Why do people hate the Patriots so much ? (I'm not American that's why I don't know)


Their coach is a curmudgeon who goes out of his way to spite the media, fines/cuts players who orchestrate TD celebrations, and purposefully runs the score up on anyone for any reason he sees fit. Their QB is the equivalent of a Stepford Wife whose life is nearly perfect and almost always finds a way to beat the other team in the most humiliating way possible. Their fans are loud obnoxious drunks who went from lovable losers 20 years ago to being entitled white trash. Their OC is the definition of character risk who has spited two teams in the last ten years. The organization utilizes unsavory methods (e.g. taping practices, sending scouts to film coaches' signals, using janitors to doctor footballs when it isn't needed, allowing the OC to agree to a verbal contract with a team and then bringing him back last second because they gave him a "raise") to win when they aren't needed.



TripleG said:


> Well I soured on this game after the referees basically determined the teams in the game on Championship Sunday, and wouldn't you know it, both offenses played like they didn't belong there.


ointandlaugh

Just a reminder, if the Saints did any of the following, they would have won the NFCCG:

Not settle for FGs in the first half
Not blow multiple double digit leads
Not settle for a FG with 1 minute left in the red zone
Stop the Rams from scoring with less than a minute left in regulation
Not thrown an interception in OT
Scored a TD on the first possession of OT
Not allowed the Rams to score almost immediately after the INT in OT

Also had Dee Ford not lined up a yard offside, the Chiefs would have been in the Super Bowl as well.


Losers blame the refs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's the good news. Your mediocre team can win the Super Bowl. This isn't really news though is it. We've been in this era of mediocrity for awhile.

The bad news is your QB isn't Tom Brady and your HC isn't Bill Belichick.

This also isn't news, but Bill Belichick has actually won EIGHT Super Bowls as Head Coach. He just let Parcells pretend he was the HC of the Giants.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dele said:


> Patriots went 11-5 that year (including winning their last 4 games and 5 of their last 6). If anything, that's an indicator of how successful that system was/is. Of course Brady coming off a season where he went God Mode for all but one game would have gotten one more win, but you're not seeing the forest for the trees.
> 
> 
> .


Brady took pretty much the exact same team the year before and two years after he was injured to Superbowl wins, the year he was not there the Pats didn't even make the playoffs

So in that four-year span the year the pats didn't go to and win the SB is the year Brady was hurt. You really think if Brady didn't get hurt that year the Pats wouldn't have at least made the playoffs? 

Please








Bryan Jericho said:


> Why in baseball when you have a drug suspension you cant play in the postseason? Yet in football you can be the Super Bowl MVP. Weird....


 Funny how nobody complained about Mark Ingram playing in the playoffs. Just more bullshit double standard because its the patriots


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I refuse to be swayed by anyone in this thread trying to say this game wasn't boring as shit.

This isn't even about the lack of offense entirely because it's not like there was an abundance of exciting defense plays either. This game was just a stalemate chess match snooze fest until the Patriots finally put the Rams in checkmate in the 4th. 

The Rams completely refused to alter their game plan even though it was abundantly clear that they needed to long before they punted for the 9th straight time or whatever it ended up being. 

I will gladly watch a defense slug fest but that's not what this was. Literally nothing was happening all game. And no I'm not willing to accept that winning the punting game/field position battle is something happening because it lead to absolutely nothing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Game was fine by me. But I'll never get pissy about clean games with minimal, struggling offense and just because the Patriots are involved. 

Maybe if this was Baseball and the Dodgers were around I'd be upset. But those geeks keep on losing, so sports world is still decent.

but god dammit Raiders do something next season that doesn't benefit Chicago or Dallas instead of your own team. :armfold


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

JM said:


> I refuse to be swayed by anyone in this thread trying to say this game wasn't boring as shit.
> 
> This isn't even about the lack of offense entirely because it's not like there was an abundance of exciting defense plays either. This game was just a stalemate chess match snooze fest until the Patriots finally put the Rams in checkmate in the 4th.
> 
> ...


Nail on head. Never seen someone as thoroughly outcoached in a SB as McVay was. Didn’t have a Plan B, barely even had a Plan A. If I’m calling the majority of the Rams’ plays pre-snap, you can bet your ass the Patriots knew what was coming. Oh well, onto mock Draft season...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Worst ratings in a long time for this one. NFL is struggling. 

It's ironic they wanted parity because certain teams would dominate, now they have parity but one team is far more successful than all the others. Pretty funny. The eras not in the salary cap had more different winners :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Worst ratings in a long time for this one. NFL is struggling.
> 
> It's ironic they wanted parity because certain teams would dominate, now they have parity but one team is far more successful than all the others. Pretty funny. The eras not in the salary cap had more different winners :lol


Viewership in New Orleans was down by half from last year’s Super Bowl (unsurprisingly). Ratings for the season up to that point had been pretty strong.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Only person on the Pats I'm happy to see win a ring is Jason McCourty. I thought he'd be playing with his brother sooner than he was but the play that saved a touchdown to Cooks was pretty spectacular. Even though Goff was late on the throw anyway...


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MrMister said:


> The eras not in the salary cap had more different winners :lol


Awww, you're adorable. The first 15 Super Bowls had eight different winning teams. The last 15 Super Bowls have had 10 different winning teams, even with the greatest dynasty in football history.

Your response?



I love when people act like they know sports and they really don't have a clue.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So the Browns signed Kareem Hunt today!

Apparently The Browns research is smarter than The Chiefs who let go of Hunt right off the bat and that team made to the AFC Championship. The Redskins did the same thing signing a guy who's issues and problems with the Justice System and NFL weren't finalized yet, and yet they want to give him a second chance? 

You don't sign the guy now, you see what the NFL and the Justice System does with him first and see where the chips fall. He might not play in the NFL this Season if ever we don't know yet. Their were plenty of teams I bet who were interested in his services, but they were smart to stay away till his problems are resolved.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, I wanted the Bears to get him lol.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Damn, I wanted the Bears to get him lol.


You guys need to kick Parkey's ass first :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> You guys need to kick Parkey's ass first :lol


He's likely gone. Not just for all the doinks, but for appearing on the Today Show and discussing how the loss made him feel. Team didn't like that.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Chrome said:


> He's likely gone. Not just for all the doinks, but for appearing on the Today Show and discussing how the loss made him feel. Team didn't like that.


What, did he bitch at everyone?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> What, did he bitch at everyone?


Nah, it was just him saying how it made him feel and stuff. Nagy didn't like it, calling it a "me" move instead of a team move, or something like that. He was probably gone regardless, but that sealed his fate methinks.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Isn't Cody Parkey's contract/signing bonus fully guaranteed next year? I know he's only a kicker but if next year is fully guaranteed and others somewhat I doubt they outright release him before training camp.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chrome said:


> Damn, I wanted the Bears to get him lol.


I was hoping he'd go there too.

Good signing for Cleveland, but risky as HoHo said, because the NFL hasn't said if they're going to do anything yet.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> I was hoping he'd go there too.
> 
> Good signing for Cleveland, but risky as HoHo said, because the NFL hasn't said if they're going to do anything yet.


I don't think it even matters. At the very worst by claiming him now they own his rights for the next year. Honestly, doing it right now was very smart of the Browns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DirectorsCut said:


> Isn't Cody Parkey's contract/signing bonus fully guaranteed next year? I know he's only a kicker but if next year is fully guaranteed and others somewhat I doubt they outright release him before training camp.


It is, but they've got the cap room to just cut him and eat the money.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Chrome said:


> It is, but they've got the cap room to just cut him and eat the money.


Considering his large salary and how poorly Parkey played that would make a lot of sense. The signing was quite suspect even when it happened.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Strike Force said:


> Awww, you're adorable. The first 15 Super Bowls had eight different winning teams. The last 15 Super Bowls have had 10 different winning teams, even with the greatest dynasty in football history.
> 
> Your response?
> 
> ...


Hello Strike Force. 

Just using your 15 year samples it looks pretty close. Ok, I was wrong about that part of the post. The overall thing about how the salary cap was partially instituted to curtail dynasties didn't really work is what the post is about. New England has had far more success than any other. I don't think the NFL put the cap in so one team could be so good for so long.


Also wow next Super Bowl we will have had as many Super Bowls in the cap era as Super Bowls without it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> Awww, you're adorable. The first 15 Super Bowls had eight different winning teams. The last 15 Super Bowls have had 10 different winning teams, even with the greatest dynasty in football history.
> 
> Your response?
> 
> ...


You are the one that does not have a clue.

You failed to say how many teams were in the NFL over the first 15 super bowls compared to how many are in the NFL now

There were way fewer teams back then, so of course, fewer different teams will have won the SB.

If want a fairer comparison then compare the 15 years before and after the cap. Since the number of teams in the league will be much closer




MrMister said:


> Hello Strike Force.
> 
> Just using your 15 year samples it looks pretty close. Ok, I was wrong about that part of the post. The overall thing about how the salary cap was partially instituted to curtail dynasties didn't really work is what the post is about. New England has had far more success than any other. I don't think the NFL put the cap in so one team could be so good for so long.
> 
> ...


To your point, the cap was put in to make it so one or two teams can't have all the stars like in the past before the cap.

But since BB is the best coach of all time and can take an average player and coach him up to be good to great, he has the clear advantage.

It doesn't hurt he also has the GOAT QB.

Just look at the players BB has taken from other teams that were so so and made them good. Look at players that were good on the pats then go to other teams and suck.

Since BB is so good and the pats have been the best team in the league for the past 18 years, the gap between them and everyone else is the grand canyon.

Just look at the AFC east for example. All the teams but the Patriots are about even but since the pats are so much better than everyone else they beat up on their own division, and basically win it every single year, so the pats at worst every year will be a 2nd or 3rd seed. That is a huge advantage.

once BB retires, you will see many different teams in the super bowl from the AFC every year. Under BB the Pats have been in the AFC championship game something like 12 times out of 19 years and the superbowl 9 times out of 19 years.

That will never happen again in the history of the NFL because no one will be as good as BB (and Brady).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed with all that BM save there is a grand canyon between the Pats and the rest of the AFC. Clearly they have more victories, but these are close games. Definitely a gap, but grand canyon? Hyperbole is fine so whatever lol.

To me what's most amazing is that the Patriots have outlasted their AFC rivals. It has spanned what is essentially two generations. I'm almost positive no other team has done that in any era. Most dynasties burn the wick at both ends. This one is a slow burn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Agreed with all that BM save there is a grand canyon between the Pats and the rest of the AFC. Clearly they have more victories, but these are close games. Definitely a gap, but grand canyon? Hyperbole is fine so whatever lol.
> 
> To me what's most amazing is that the Patriots have outlasted their AFC rivals. It has spanned what is essentially two generations. I'm almost positive no other team has done that in any era. Most dynasties burn the wick at both ends. This one is a slow burn.


I was more talking about BB and Brady to the next head coach and QB is a grand canyon gap.

I don't think saying that is hyperbole at all.

The Pats have been to 8 AFC title games in a row, that is just crazy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> I was more talking about BB and Brady to the next head coach and QB is a grand canyon gap.
> 
> I don't think saying that is hyperbole at all.
> 
> The Pats have been to 8 AFC title games in a row, that is just crazy


If they were winning games via blowout all the time then grand canyon applies. I guess I'm having an issue with this because I've seen the Grand Canyon. Grand doesn't really do it justice lol.

But yeah Bill and Brady are far better than anyone else for sure. I'm certainly not arguing this whatsoever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> If they were winning games via blowout all the time then grand canyon applies. I guess I'm having an issue with this because I've seen the Grand Canyon. Grand doesn't really do it justice lol.
> 
> But yeah Bill and Brady are far better than anyone else for sure. I'm certainly not arguing this whatsoever.


It does not matter how many points they win by all that matters is they win

Brady and BB have 30 playoff wins as a duo. the next closets is Chuck Noll and Bradshaw with 14.

The current duo of QB and Coach is not even close. 

BB as coach of the Pats has 225 wins, the next closet current head coach for wins with the same team is Sean Payton with 118.

Id call that the grand canyon for sure


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I totally disagree that margin of victory doesn't matter so we'll not see eye to eye on this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> I totally disagree that margin of victory doesn't matter so we'll not see eye to eye on this.


the record is way more important than the margin of victory.

What team is better a team that is 13-3 and wins by an average of 8 points per game or a team that is 10-6 and wins by 21 points per game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> the record is way more important than the margin of victory.
> 
> What team is better a team that is 13-3 and wins by an average of 8 points per game or a team that is 10-6 and wins by 21 points per game.


We're talking about post season here where you have the best teams playing each other. Clearly the Patriots are better than everyone else and again have outlasted everyone else, but the Super Bowls are competitive. Even the AFC title games are really close in some cases.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> We're talking about post season here where you have the best teams playing each other. Clearly the Patriots are better than everyone else and again have outlasted everyone else, but the Super Bowls are competitive. Even the AFC title games are really close in some cases.


And most of the time BB and the Pats win those close games. It proves my point even more how they are by far the better team.

That is why BB is the best coach of all time because when the games are close and it comes down to the wire, he wins most of the time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> And most of the time BB and the Pats win those close games. It proves my point even more how they are by far the better team.
> 
> That is why BB is the best coach of all time because when the games are close and it comes down to the wire, he wins most of the time.


We agree the New England Patriots are an amazing team led by an amazing HC and amazing QB.

Bill is definitely the best coach of all time. His only blemish is Cleveland but it's Cleveland. You gotta go back decades to a different time for Cleveland. His time with the Giants and Patriots obviously more than makes up for that. The trolling of the Jets is quality too.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

MrMister said:


> We agree the New England Patriots are an amazing team led by an amazing HC and amazing QB.
> 
> Bill is definitely the best coach of all time. His only blemish is Cleveland but it's Cleveland. You gotta go back decades to a different time for Cleveland. His time with the Giants and Patriots obviously more than makes up for that. The trolling of the Jets is quality too.


I prefer to see it as a dick move, personally... ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> We agree the New England Patriots are an amazing team led by an amazing HC and amazing QB.
> 
> Bill is definitely the best coach of all time. His only blemish is Cleveland but it's Cleveland. You gotta go back decades to a different time for Cleveland. His time with the Giants and Patriots obviously more than makes up for that. The trolling of the Jets is quality too.






Rankles75 said:


> I prefer to see it as a dick move, personally... ��


The only dick move with the Jets was Parcels. BB had it in his contract when Parcels stepped down he would get promoted to head coach. Parcels had no intention of stepping down until he saw BB was going to jump to the Patriots, so Parcels quickly quit so the pats could not get him and said he would stay on as GM. So BB said fuck that shit, and went to the Pats like he was going to anyways.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I remember it being how BM says. Belichick got screwed around and so he said fuck that I'm going to create a legacy that has never been seen my mortal men. It's not even over either.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> I remember it being how BM says. Belichick got screwed around and so he said fuck that I'm going to create a legacy that has never been seen my mortal men. It's not even over either.


Not to mention IIRC, wasn't BB named Jets head coach a few days before that when Parcels was still coach for the Pats, then once the Pats let Parcels go, he Parcels signed with the Jets and BB got demoted to assistant, I think that is why he had the clause in his contract, he would be the next HC of the Jets when Parcels retired


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not to mention IIRC, wasn't BB named Jets head coach a few years before that when Parcels was still coach for the Pats, then once the Pats let Parcels go, he Parcels signed with the Jets and BB got demoted to assistant, I think that is why he had the clause in his contract, he would be the next HC of the Jets when Parcels retired


It was all pretty confusing to me back then but this seems right. The Jets didn't realize that the better Bill was Belichick.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Joe Flacco heading to Denver.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...oncos-agree-to-trade-for-ravens-qb-joe-flacco


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Joe Flacco heading to Denver.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...oncos-agree-to-trade-for-ravens-qb-joe-flacco


Possibly a slight upgrade on Keenum, but not much more imo. Doesn’t necessarily preclude Denver from Drafting a QB, but they certainly won’t be trading up now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Bell & Brown now looking to be traded... damn.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Brown to New England.

Aaron and him are going to combine for 50 touchdown passes next year.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Another ball tampering controversy in New England... 

#Fellategate


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098990396762480641
:lmao Let the internet's meme cup runneth over.


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

The Absolute said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098990396762480641
> :lmao Let the internet's meme cup runneth over.


I gotta say as a Pats fan I'm pretty let down by this. I'm hoping these girls weren't held hostage/against their own will cause if this is some dirty sex trafficking shit I can't support Bob. I love bob, but this is not it.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Kraft should definitely give Kaepernick a job since he obviously doesn't have a problem with people on their knees.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

MrMister said:


> We agree the New England Patriots are an amazing team led by an amazing HC and amazing QB.
> 
> Bill is definitely the best coach of all time.* His only blemish is Cleveland but it's Cleveland.* You gotta go back decades to a different time for Cleveland. His time with the Giants and Patriots obviously more than makes up for that. The trolling of the Jets is quality too.


Belichick had that team as the dark horse favorite for the Super Bowl in his last season with the Browns. Modell announced he was moving the team and the Browns/Cleveland as a city fell apart.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@Chrome

Ian Rapoport reporting Bears are expected to release Cody Parkey.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> @Chrome
> 
> Ian Rapoport reporting Bears are expected to release Cody Parkey.







They kinda had to tbh. If they brought him back, the first time he has a miss at Soldier Field shit would've gotten ugly. Hopefully they bring Gould back.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Lots of rumblings and grumblings in Packer nation that they might try to put a package together for either OBJ or AB. AB specifically might be the perfect compliment to Davante Adams. AB is a "character risk" if there ever was one, but a change of scenery might be exactly what he needs. You gotta wonder though that if the reason he wants out of Pittsburgh is that Ben throws him under the bus, what's he gonna do when Rodgers stares him down? Packers badly need help all over the field, but getting Brown would be a big first step in the right direction.

Of course, knowing how spineless the Packers organization has become (see Mack trade last year), they'll just end up trading out of the 30 pick they got from the Saints and get more sixth round picks. At least McCarthy is gone.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

YSL said:


> I gotta say as a Pats fan I'm pretty let down by this. I'm hoping these girls weren't held hostage/against their own will cause if this is some dirty sex trafficking shit I can't support Bob. I love bob, but this is not it.


Unless they can prove that Kraft somehow knew about the conditions/circumstances of those ladies, he can't be held accountable for them. It's not like every person who walks into a rub & tug joint requests the chick's life story.



Even Flow said:


> @Chrome
> 
> Ian Rapoport reporting Bears are expected to release Cody Parkey.


And he's gone, and could anyone possibly blame the Bears? They _probably_ would have released him anyway, but that ill-conceived morning show appearance sealed it. Robbie Gould should have run onto the field during the playoffs, waffled Parkey with a chair, and cashed in his Kicker in the Bank briefcase and ripped Parkey's jersey off his back.



dele said:


> Lots of rumblings and grumblings in Packer nation that they might try to put a package together for either OBJ or AB.


I believe they'll do so for three reasons:

1. Both are absolute top-quality wide receivers (Brown might be the fourth-best receiver ever after Rice/Owens/Moss and MAYBE Megatron) and on teams that would consider trading them. That doesn't happen often.

2. The Packers must go all-in before Rodgers' productivity inevitably declines. Not everyone is Tom Brady, and even Brady is starting to weaken.

3. It's feeling like the Packers ownership/brass wants to signal the beginning of a new, more aggressive era in Green Bay. The McCarthy way of doing business slowly drove the Packers into the ground, and the fact that they've milked a grand total of one Super Bowl out of one of the greatest QBs of all time is a goddamn disgrace. Their roster has holes all over the place, and there isn't time to build through the draft and just hope that Rodgers stays awesome.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Jason Witten has come out of retirement to return to Dallas. MNF has been saved!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YSL said:


> I gotta say as a Pats fan I'm pretty let down by this. I'm hoping these girls weren't held hostage/against their own will cause if this is some dirty sex trafficking shit I can't support Bob. I love bob, but this is not it.


The women he got the happy ending from was the owner of the spa. The other woman was of of the managers.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The Giants letting Landon Collins hit Free Agency seems a really dumb decision...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> The Giants letting Landon Collins hit Free Agency seems a really dumb decision...


Good for a Skins fan!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> The Giants letting Landon Collins hit Free Agency seems a really dumb decision...


As a Giants fan, I will miss him. Good player, but doesn't fit what the Giants defense wants from a Safety in this defensive scheme. Collins is great in the box at playing the run and rushing the passer, but he's pretty bad in coverage. There were numerous examples of him last year chasing after TE's down the field. They need a safety that can cover, and Collins unfortunately can't. He's also been injured the past couple of years. Couple all of that with this team being nowhere near a contender yet, and it was probably the smart decision to let him walk and save the cap space. We're not one safety (or one player at any position) away from contending unfortunately. We are miles and miles away from competing again sadly.

It would be nice if they just cut bait with Eli already, though. It's time. Hell, it's past time now.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Antonio Brown is now a Buffalo Bill. LOL


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah it's a big FU to AB for sure sending him to the Bills. For the life of me why did the Bills want him, when clearly he has no interest in playing with your team long term. You're paying for a one year rental and giving high picks I imagine for him, when you could of had multiple teams who were better than the Bills, with the thirst for a WR they might of given the bank to them like the Phillies did for Harper.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This piece of shit Antonio Brown deserves to go to Buffalo and of course he comes out and says he'd refuse to report so that trade got nixed.

Has there ever been a player more ruined by money/face/success? What scum this guy has become. 

Just get rid of this guy already, I'm sick of hearing his name.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Bills backed out. AB got his way.

Also let's not talk about Case Keenum being a ******* now plz & thx.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So many WRs seem to be complete divas these days. The likes of Larry Fitzgerald are a dying breed...


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

John Kuhn retired as a Packer. roud


This block is one of the reasons he'll always be remembered by Packer fans.









May the chorus of "Kuuuuuhhhhnnn" after a one yard gain on a fullback dive echo at Lambeau Field forever. :salute


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rankles75 said:


> So many WRs seem to be complete divas these days. The likes of Larry Fitzgerald are a dying breed...[/QUOTE
> 
> Like I get WRs are far more valuable that RBs but have a bit of humility christ almighty.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Giants traded Olivier Vernon to the Brows for Kevin Zeitler. Pretty good trade for NY tbh. Saves them money and improves their o-line. Surprised.

Jaguars cut Malik Jackson, Carlos Hyde, and Tashaun Gipson. Nothing too shocking and were all gonna be owed a lot of money that I'm sure they're gonna use to sign Foles.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I've been trying to make some sense out of this whole AB ordeal. The Bryant thing was the start, IMO, who cried about not getting the ball enough and that was all because of AB. LB (lol notice how all these guys have last names starting with a B), was tired of being franchise tagged, and that could be due to the fact that AB has/had such a big contract. Everything though is seemingly all good for AB - he's still getting the ball..a LOT. The AB drama only began to rear its ugly head when the Steelers began losing and it looked like they weren't going to be playoff contenders - which ended up happening. In short, this is the hallmark of a Diva WR. Seems these guys have "conditions". 

1. They must be "the only one".
2. They must have the second biggest contract(nobody can make more than a QB?).
3. The team must keep winning.

Steelers failed on number 3. AB went into ah hell no mode. The no show for the Bills is pretty obvious. Bills are trying to build themselves up to be contenders. AB wants a team that is already an established contender.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pats once again are a step above everyone else. They're letting Trey Flowers walk (probably) who will most likely get paid so they trade the Eagles a 5th round pick for Michael Bennett. Don't quite get the trade for Philly, but oh well.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Joff;



Corey said:


> Pats once again are a step above everyone else. They're letting Trey Flowers walk (probably) who will most likely get paid so they trade the Eagles a 5th round pick for Michael Bennett. Don't quite get the trade for Philly, but oh well.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104117121754324993
If Bill Belichick pulls this off one has to begin to wonder how he does this ostensibly every year. His football genius is rather difficult to dispute, but was he involved in exposing Robert Kraft's sex scandal so as to annihilate other organizations' leverage, while blackmailing other NFL owners with dirty pictures uncovered by Belichick-hired private investigators and corporate espionage operatives? Because who cares once the misdeeds are made public? The bomb has gone off, the leverage is no more. The man is remarkable. The Michael Corleone of the NFL.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Teams really need to stop trading to the fucking Patriots.

AB to the Raiders, where he will earn upwards of $50m over 3 years. Steelers get a 3rd and a 5th, ouch...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Gruden fucking ROBBED the Steelers. That man now has AB and all 3 of his 1st round draft picks still in tact. How??


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

^Steelers were/are desperate of diffusing the locker room situation, and it may just speak volumes on just how bad the AB drama really is. I'm guessing they wanted the 1rst round picks, but Gruden saw how desperate they were in getting rid of him, so dangled that above their heads, and haggled for lower picks.

I stand corrected on my last assessment of him though. I feel Raiders are still a long way off from being contenders, even with AB..still I'm shocked he gave them a chance.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Very happy with our trade for Kelechi Osemele. Only gave up a 5th rounder, and got a 6th from Oakland in return. Should considerably upgrade our piss poor interior OL.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Twilight Sky said:


> Bills are trying to build themselves up to be contenders.


They're in a really weird place. They behave as if they have a chance of contending, They were #2 in defensive DVOA but #31 on offense for a 6-10 showing and were unlucky (6 wins on a 7.45 pythoagorean expectation). Do you think they're just trying to take advantage of this strong defense while they can?



DesolationRow said:


> @Joff;
> If Bill Belichick pulls this off one has to begin to wonder how he does this ostensibly every year..





Rankles75 said:


> Teams really need to stop trading to the fucking Patriots.


The Patriots should be treated like the poker player who has no discernible tell but wins every time he raises aggressively. Once he reaches for those chips, just walk away. Can either of you recall a Pats trade that worked out well for the other party?



Corey said:


> Gruden fucking ROBBED the Steelers. That man now has AB and all 3 of his 1st round draft picks still in tact. How??


None of this means anything until Gruden proves he and his staff can actually develop players. Gruden's Bucs went into the tank as soon as all the hard work from the previous administration wore off. As far as I'm concerned, the Raiders could have the first 15 picks and the Raiders would still finish 8-8 because Gruden isn't actually a great (or even very good) leader or developer of talent.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Trent Brown to the Raiders. 4 years, $66m with $36.75m guaranteed.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

Andrew Sendejo released by the Vikings.

He'll find a starting position elsewhere.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, Redskins paying the big bucks for the poor man’s Jamal Adams!

To no-one’s surprise, Nick Foles to the Jags. 4 year deal worth $88m, with $50.125m guaranteed...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

And I thought WE overpaid for Collins. That money for Foles is absurd. Good for him earning the payday but come on Jags...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the Foles signing. It's bold. Foles has proven to be a clutch QB and those are rare. 

Also thank you for getting him out of Philly :max




DesolationRow said:


> If Bill Belichick pulls this off one has to begin to wonder how he does this ostensibly every year. His football genius is rather difficult to dispute, but was he involved in exposing Robert Kraft's sex scandal so as to annihilate other organizations' leverage, while blackmailing other NFL owners with dirty pictures uncovered by Belichick-hired private investigators and corporate espionage operatives? Because who cares once the misdeeds are made public? The bomb has gone off, the leverage is no more. The man is remarkable. The Michael Corleone of the NFL.


I'm going to believe this is reality because it's too juicy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105240094481489926
Don't know, was hoping they'd go after Bell or Ingram.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@KING SANTA; the money is kind of irrelevant because the Colts are literally DROWNING in cap space but I kinda love this deal. A prove it contract and you guys love to use those big targets in the red zone. Might be a match made in heaven tbh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105253675293859841


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105252356801916930

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105279755887280129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105286752896462848


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Corey said:


> @KING SANTA; the money is kind of irrelevant because the Colts are literally DROWNING in cap space but I kinda love this deal. A prove it contract and you guys love to use those big targets in the red zone. Might be a match made in heaven tbh.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105253675293859841


I hope that's not all we do, but it's better than nothing. Our receiving last year, particularly against the Chiefs, was just dreadful. We need more weapons offensively and continue improving our defense.

At least we finally have an offensive line. :mj2


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, Jets just added CJ Mosley for $17m a year (5 years, $85m)! Defense starting to look legit, hope we can still get Bell...


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The Packers are participating in free agency!?! :shockedpunk 

Signing Za’Darius Smith, Adrian Amos, Preston Smith, and Billy Turner. Most important news of the day is they're releasing Nick Perry! :mark:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hmm, seems that Anthony Barr is a complete cunt. We’re now left without a pass rusher, with 2-3 of the best ones having signed elsewhere since he agreed a deal with us....


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Well one of my questions got answered today...I didnt think the Saints would bring back Ingram, I thought he would have too high of a price tag. They signed Latavius Murray to a 4 year $14.4 mil deal. I loved Ingram, even before he became a solid duo with Kamara. I like how he runs and the energy he has. As much as I wanted to keep him, I cant be mad he is going to get his money for his last 4 or 5 years in the league. 

Now, what else can the Saints do to help themselves out. We have had pretty good drafts the last couple years so hopefully we can find a solid piece that we can afford in free agency and then pick up a solid draft pick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105618601007083521
:wow

This came out of nowhere....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A 1, 3, and Peppers. And the 1 is the #17 pick. Meh. Not happy. Wanted better than that for a guy like Beckham who's only 25 years old. Bright side is we will suck this year, and be able to draft TUA at the top of next year's draft without having to trade a bunch of our picks.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> A 1, 3, and Peppers. And the 1 is the #17 pick. Meh. Not happy. Wanted better than that for a guy like Beckham who's only 25 years old. Bright side is we will suck this year, and be able to draft TUA at the top of next year's draft without having to trade a bunch of our picks.


Was just getting ready to ask you what you thought of this trade.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Browns are freaking stacked. They got Odell and now they are looking to sign Earl Thomas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Was just getting ready to ask you what you thought of this trade.


I post on a Giants board that I've posted on since 2005. Before this trade, the site was divided into two types of Giants fans:

1) The first is the group that I fall into, that is very down about the state of this franchise, not a fan of the GM, and well beyond ready for Eli to go.

2) The second group is the homer group that defends the Giants organizatoin no matter what they do.

Since this trade tonight, it's all pretty much merged into the first group. Barely anyone on the site likes the move and doesn't think we got enough. That's the state of the Giants fanbase right now, in case anyone was wondering after this trade. Eli's old ass must be cut.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Holy Shit @ the Browns signing Odell Beckham Jr.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Browns absolutely the favorite to win the AFC North this season.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Obviously there’s risk attached, since Bell hasn’t played a game since January last year, but last night was a very good night to be a Jets fan!  Seeing the meltdown from Giants fans this morning just makes it all the sweeter...


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Browns absolutely the favorite to win the AFC North this season.


I'm not sure they're "absolutely" the favorite, but they're definitely looking good. The Steelers will have lost their two best players and are trotting out an Easter Island statue at QB, the Bengals are in transition, and the Ravens are figuring out their identity with Lamar Jackson.

I think the Browns will be slight favorites now that the league has tape on Jackson, but I think Vegas will have CLE and BAL at almost equal odds.

EDIT NOTE: Looks like Vegas agrees with you! Division odds haven't been released yet, but after the trade, CLE jumped to 7-1 to win the AFC title, best in their division. 

https://www.reviewjournal.com/sport...ade-makes-browns-afc-north-favorites-1616679/


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

My man Baker gonna have a lot of weapons this season. :mark Go Dawgs!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AP back in D.C.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105904446628872192
@Corey


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> Obviously there’s risk attached, since Bell hasn’t played a game since January last year, but last night was a very good night to be a Jets fan!  *Seeing the meltdown from Giants fans this morning just makes it all the sweeter.*..


WIN A CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105970959276752896
@Chrome


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Happy to see them re-sign AP. A little surprised by the money they gave him but if Guice ends up being the next Jordan Reed (aka really good when healthy but rarely ever healthy) then Peterson could end up very Vernon Davis-like with continuing to produce at a high level late in his career. We cut Stacy McGee which is wonderful because he was awful but I have no idea why we cut Zach Brown and decided to keep Mason Foster. Now our need at LB is even larger...

VERY happy to see Preston Smith get overpaid by Green Bay. Good player who showed great glimpses of production on occasion but was way too inconsistent in the pass rush. I wish him well but he should net us a nice compensatory pick I imagine. Also Jets fans good luck with Crowder. Awesome player in his first couple years but then couldn't shake the injury bug and developed butterfingers.

Been real busy with work during this whole FA process. Gonna look over a bunch of shit and come back with more thoughts!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Browns also signed Olivier Vernon from the Giants, along with OBJ.

Giants get Kevin Zeitler, Jabrill Peppers, 2019 first-round pick (17th overall) & 2019 third-round selection (95th overall).


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's your OBJ replacement, Giants fans!  I actually like Tate as a receiver but he'll be 31 when the season starts and he's not exactly known for stretching the field. $23 million guaranteed so good on him for getting his money though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106294964357681152
Also @Chrome; this is a really good value for Clinton Dix. I actually really like the addition since he's surrounded by so much talent on defense. Hope he produces for you guys cause he didn't for us. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106278003833819136


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Also @Chrome; this is a really good value for Clinton Dix. I actually really like the addition since he's surrounded by so much talent on defense. Hope he produces for you guys cause he didn't for us.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106278003833819136


Yeah, for that price and length, it's practically a steal. I think he'll compliment Jackson well. (Y)


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Giants have gone off the rails. Just blow the goddamn thing up, get rid of Eli for spare parts, draft a QB, sign Barkley to an extension the moment you can, and horde draft picks and salary cap room. WTF is 31-year-old Golden Tate going to accomplish on the 2019 Giants? F*cking nothing. 

I'm not a NYG fan, but Christ on a unicycle...they might be the worst-run team in the NFL at the moment. The Jets are terrible, but at least they have a young QB and a world-class RB. The Dolphins (my squad) are just stupid and boring. The Cardinals made bad decisions but also suffered some bad luck. I actually like the signings the Raiders have made. The Lions at least have a plan (if you consider playing 2019 as a Patriots Cosplay Team a plan). The Bucs are staggering through the woods as usual, but at least they have some pieces.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Well, if these allegations against Tyreek Hill are true, that’s him done...


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Well, if these allegations against Tyreek Hill are true, that’s him done...


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/26275558/investigation-involving-chiefs-wr-hill-underway

Yep, and this will put a serious dent in the Chiefs if it's true.

Those Chiefs skill position players, at it again! Gotta beat the shit out of women and children at every turn!


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Yato said:


> The Packers are participating in free agency!?! :shockedpunk
> 
> Signing Za’Darius Smith, Adrian Amos, Preston Smith, and Billy Turner. Most important news of the day is they're releasing Nick Perry! :mark:


Who knew that you could sign young free agents and free yourself up to draft the best player available in the draft. BTW, I can totally see the Packers taking a QB in the next year or two to replace Rodgers.



Rankles75 said:


> Hmm, seems that Anthony Barr is a complete cunt.


Every Packers fan could've told you this. By the way, could you tell me where the trophy room is at US Bank Stadium? I was told it was somewhere between sections 38 to 7.



Chrome said:


> Yeah, for that price and length, it's practically a steal. I think he'll compliment Jackson well. (Y)


HHCD is a good player and a good guy. If you're hoping for a box safety to compliment Jackson, keep hoping. HHCD is a pure center fielder. If you're going back to Lovie's Tampa 2, you've found your guy. The fact that Gute was able to turn HHCD into a 4th round pick and Amos is a steal.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

dele said:


> Who knew that you could sign young free agents and free yourself up to draft the best player available in the draft. BTW, I can totally see the Packers taking a QB in the next year or two to replace Rodgers.


I wouldn't be opposed to that. Hopefully everyone handles the situation better than last time. I'm not interested in a repeat of all that drama.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Vontaze Burfict to the Raiders, seems kind of fitting...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Absolutely love this deal for the Colts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108821901097361408


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Absolutely love this deal for the Colts.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108821901097361408


I am less of a fan of it...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

:gronk officially announced his retirement today 

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/26351121/grateful-gronkowski-announces-retirement


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Where did the time go? It feels like it was only a few years ago Gronk set the single season TD record for TEs. I didn't realize that was back in 2011. Gronk was always fun to watch. Best of luck to whatever he chooses to do in retirement. :salute


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My personal thoughts on free agency thus far:

*Best Signings/Best Values*

- Earl Thomas going to the Ravens. Baltimore has seemingly lost nearly ALL of their stars on defense so this was a huge get for them and pretty unexpected tbh. Thomas' play style fits the mold of B-More perfectly and he should be a great replacement for Weddle.

- The Bears getting Ha Ha Clinton Dix for only $3.5 million. His short stint with my Skins was a bit of a bust but with all the talent he has surrounding him in Chicago, he could easily return to his Pro Bowl form from Green Bay and be one of the biggest steals of free agency.

- Justin Houston to the Colts. Slam dunk if he can stay healthy, because Houston showed he can still produce coming off a 9 sack, 5 forced fumble season. The Colts get a premier pass rusher and Justin gets his money. Win-win.

- Tyrann Mathieu to the Chiefs. If the Honey Badger was on that team last year, the Chiefs are in the Super Bowl... right? Idk but this was a big time signing filling a big time need. Now as far as their pass rush goes, idk what they're gonna do about that since they cut Houston and traded Dee Ford. Alex Okafor is not the answer.

- The Jets landing Le'Veon Bell. Assuming he's in football shape, there's nothing to dislike here. Now if he comes in like Dez Bryant then it's a different story. :lol

- The Eagles retaining both Brandon Graham and Ronald Darby. Both big parts of their Super Bowl aspirations on defense.

*Worst/Riskiest/Most Questionable Deals*

- The Broncos giving Kareem Jackson (a 31 year old corner) a 3 year deal with $23 million in guaranteed money. I have nothing against Jackson, who's been a very solid corner over the years on a top tier defense, but those numbers just don't make sense for the position and age imo. I guess they think he'll be a BIG upgrade over Bradley Roby.

- Za'Darius Smith and Preston Smith getting MONSTER contracts from the Packers. Neither one of these guys have ever had more than 8.5 sacks in a season, yet both just got premier pass rush money. Green Bay has $61 million invested between both of them in JUST the first two years. Holy hell. If those two don't perform I'm not sure if I see them lasting past those 2 seasons. 

- The Giants signing Antoine Bethea and Golden Tate. Bethea will be 35 when the season starts and they gave him a 2 year deal. Tate will be 31 and has $23 million in guaranteed money. I'm not sure if anyone knows what the Giants are doing right now.

- The Raiders making Trent Brown the highest paid OT in... history. Who the fuck is Trent Brown? Exactly. A former SEVENTH round draft pick with 0 Pro Bowls and 0 All Pros under his belt that the Pats turned into a starter like they always do. PFF's 32nd ranked tackle last season. He now makes over $16 million a year, basically the same thing that Antonio Brown makes. Okay.

- Malik Jackson getting 3 years, $30 million from Philly. I've failed to wrap my head around this one. Trade Michael Bennett who constantly produces and then give Jackson 10 mil a year coming off the worst season of his career since becoming a full time starter? Ehhhh

- Cameron Wake got a 3 year deal from the Titans. The man is 37!! Amazing. :lol

*Most Underrated Deals*

- Ravens landing Mark Ingram. A run-first team landed a very productive power runner on an excellent contract. I loved this deal. Should take a lot of pressure off of Lamar Jackson too.

- Texans signing Tashaun Gipson to replace Tyrann Mathieu. Gipson can still play and was a cap casualty in Jacksonville so this one went under the radar a bit.

- The Patriots bringing back Jason McCourty. Remember that crazy TD-saving play he made in the Super Bowl? Yeah, definitely well deserved to get a new deal.

- The Raiders signing Lamarcus Joyner and Tyrell Williams. Oakland basically needed help at every position on the field and both these signings should boost their performance on both sides. If we ignore the Trent Brown and Vontaze Burfict deals, the Raiders have been doing great! 

- Tevin Coleman and Jason Verrett signing with the 49ers. Coleman reunites with Kyle Shanahan which should be a great fit and Verrett will be a GREAT value if he can finally stay healthy. Him next to Sherman could be a scary secondary.

*Best Players Still Available*

- Ndamukong Suh
- Ziggy Ansah
- Tre Boston (Ridiculously underrated)
- Eric Berry
- Jay Ajayi
- Morris Claiborne
- Jordy Nelson
- Jamie Collins
- Zach Brown


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

> Bears trading RB Jordan Howard to the Philadelphia Eagles for a 6th-round pick in 2020 that can become a 5th-round pick, league source tells ESPN.


Adam Schefter reporting this. Talk about a steal or a crime was committed with what the Eagles get back for very little the Bears receive in the trade.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Big time steal for the Eagles. Nagy seemed to prefer Tarik Cohen over Howard so the trade isn't too surprising to me. Think it'd be cool if Chicago signed CJ Anderson. He'd be a sweet power compliment to Cohen's speed and would probably be cheap, but they'll just draft someone I'm sure.

The Cowboys also traded for Robert Quinn, which I guess excites Cowboys fans? Idk but the guy hasn't really been relevant in a few years.  Kind of a necessary move though with Miami completely tanking and with ALL the fucking suspensions and losses in Dallas. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111388519740522497


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears could've easily gotten more for Howard. Maybe a 3rd or even a 2nd.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Raiders signed Isaiah Crowell and Brandon Marshall to 1 year deals. Two more solid signings to a team that needs help everywhere. I'm really intrigued with what they do with those three 1st round picks they've got. If they hit on a pass rusher and a corner then this team could be poised to turn it around big time next year.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Corey said:


> Raiders signed Isaiah Crowell and Brandon Marshall to 1 year deals. Two more solid signings to a team that needs help everywhere. I'm really intrigued with what they do with those three 1st round picks they've got. If they hit on a pass rusher and a corner then this team could be poised to turn it around big time next year.


They seem to be interested in Kyler Murray


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112750559671390208
Also, the Browns have traded for Eric Murray:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112816326194679808


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Logical trade for both teams. Chiefs didn't need Murray with Honey Badger signed and the Browns needed a replacement for Peppers. KC gets a pass rusher to replace Houston/Ford although Ogbah's production has dipped a good bit since his rookie season.

Lions signed CJ Anderson to a 1 year deal. Good move. Kerryon Johnson _may_ finally be the long term answer but he missed some games so this is smart insurance.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> Lions signed CJ Anderson to a 1 year deal. Good move. Kerryon Johnson _may_ finally be the long term answer but he missed some games so this is smart insurance.


And then, in the grand Lions tradition, they'll spend their first four picks on receivers.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Mixed feelings on this if it ends up being true. On one hand, MAYBE we get our franchise QB of the future... maybe. On the other, I was never very impressed with Rosen during the whole draft process or last year. We'll see what happens. Feel like we may be able to get Will Grier in the 2nd round so idk.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113940807894040582


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Redskins would be dumb to trade that much for rosen.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Rosen’s not being traded, it’s all a smokescreen...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Demarcus Lawrence just got PAID. The first of many big money contracts I expect to see Dallas shelling out in the near future.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114303617174048768


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

An angel lost its wings when the new Jets uniforms and helmets were unveiled. They look like a goddamn arena league team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pats signed Demaryius Thomas to a 1-year deal worth $6 million. We're talking about a 31 year old receiver recovering from a torn Achilles, but we're also talking about the Pats signing him so... congrats to next year's Super Bowl MVP. :lol

Also the schedule was released today. Skins have a very real chance of starting the season 0-5 hahaha.

The Bears, Cowboys, Chiefs, Steelers, Rams, Eagles, Vikings, Seahawks and Packers lead the way with 5 prime time games each. Jets play the Steelers week 16 so circle the calendar for that one. Saints/Rams week 2, Ravens/Seahawks week 7 (Earl Thomas revenge game), Chiefs/Pats week 14.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Ed Oliver is undoubtedly a very good player, but if we take him at #3 instead of an edge rusher or a trade down, I may throw myself off the roof...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Spoiler: First round Mock Draft



*The Draft Meerkat’s 1st round Mock-version 2.0*

*Arizona-Kyler Murray QB*

The Cardinals really should take *Nick Bosa* here or else trade down, but in this scenario Kliff Kingsbury gets “his” QB to build around.

*San Francisco-Nick Bosa DE*

*Quinnen Williams* also makes sense here, but Bosa gives them a potentially dominant edge pairing with Dee Ford.

*N.Y Jets-Josh Allen EDGE*

The Jets will strongly consider moving down here, but that may not be easy in a weak looking QB class. If they stay put, it looks to be a choice between Allen and *Quinnen Williams*. 

Mike Maccagnan tends to go BPA in the 1st round, which suggests Williams will be the pick, but edge rusher may be too glaring a need to ignore.

*Oakland-Quinnen Williams DT*

If anyone’s going to trade with Arizona, it’ll be the Raiders. However, I expect them to stay at #4 and although DT isn’t necessarily their biggest need, it’s hard to see them passing on Williams here.

*Tampa Bay-Devin White LB*

The Bucs will be hoping *Quinnen Williams* somehow drops to them, but that’s not going to happen. With Kwon Alexander now in San Francisco, White seems the obvious pick.

*N.Y Giants-Rashan Gary DL*

QB is obviously a possibility here, but I expect the Giants to use this pick to improve in the trenches. An OL like *Jonah Williams* would make sense, as would a true edge rusher like *Brian Burns* or *Montez Sweat*, but I think Gary’s versatility gives him the edge.

*Jacksonville-Jawaan Taylor OT*

Giving Nick Foles a big, reliable target like *T.J Hockenson* will be tempting for the Jags, and they may also consider trading down, but improving the OL is a must and Taylor may be the best Tackle in this class.

*Detroit-Montez Sweat EDGE*

The Lions are another team that could take *T.J Hockenson*, but their pass rush is in dire need of improvement and Sweat looks a great fit.

*Buffalo-Ed Oliver DT*

*Jonah Williams* or *T.J Hockenson* are definite possibilities here, but Oliver looks a shoe-in if he’s still on the board.

*Denver-Devin Bush LB*

Taking a QB here is obviously a possibility, but if Denver decide to look elsewhere, it’s likely between Bush and *T.J Hockenson*. Bush gets my vote, and should immediately address the Broncos’ glaring issue covering TE’s and RB’s.

*Cincinnati-Jonah Williams OL*

Pass protection was a big problem for Cincinnati last season, and I doubt anyone believes that Bobby Hart is the answer. Williams has the versatility to play either Tackle or Guard, and should be a day one starter somewhere along that line.

*Green Bay-T.J Hockenson TE*

Wouldn’t be a surprise if Green Bay use this pick on their Defense, but new HC Matt LaFleur is known for regularly employing multiple TE sets, and Hockenson and Jimmy Graham could create matchup nightmares for opposing Defenses.

*Miami-Clelin Ferrell EDGE*

Cameron Wake and Robert Quinn have left town, and Charles Harris has shown next to nothing so far, so edge rush is again a big need for Miami.

*Atlanta-Christian Wilkins DT*

A few directions the Falcons could go in with this pick. Despite using two recent 1st rounders on the pass rush, it remains an issue, so someone like *Brian Burns* is a possibility. However, pairing Wilkins with Grady Jarrett would provide a much needed push up the middle, and potentially free things up for Vic Beasley and Takkarist McKinley.

*Washington-Dwayne Haskins QB*

The Redskins may have to trade up to get Haskins, but it’s looking increasingly possible he may be there at #15. Either way, with Alex Smith’s future very much in question and Case Keenum a short term fix, the Redskins will surely go QB here.

*Carolina-Brian Burns EDGE*

OL and CB are also areas of need, but I expect Carolina to bolster their edge rush. Burns doesn’t offer much in run Defense, but is capable of posting double digit sack numbers in the NFL.

*N.Y Giants-Drew Lock QB*

The Giants may well trade up here to ensure they get “their guy”, though I think at least one of Lock and *Daniel Jones* will be there at #17. 

*Minnesota-Cody Ford OT*

The Vikings clearly need to do a better job of protecting Kirk Cousins than they did last season. Ford would be a day one starter at either Tackle or Guard, and an immediate upgrade over what Minnesota currently has.

*Tennessee-Garrett Bradbury C*

The Titans may look to give Marcus Mariota more firepower here, with someone like *D.K Metcalf* or *Noah Fant*, but their interior OL is also an area of need, and they may find it tough to pass on the best Center in the Draft.

*Pittsburgh-Byron Murphy CB*

CB always seems to be at least one of Pittsburgh’s most pressing needs, and this year is no exception. Murphy is probably the best CB in this class and would be great value here.

*Seattle-Jeffery Simmons DT*

Simmons is considered by many as a top 10 talent in this class, but a torn ACL and off-field red flags make it tough to project when/where he goes. 

Seattle regularly look to build their lines on both sides of the ball through the Draft, and though they’re virtually certain to trade down, there’s a chance they still manage to get Simmons later in the round.

*Baltimore-D.K Metcalf WR*

With the Ravens now fully committed to Lamar Jackson at QB, they now need to upgrade his supporting cast. Metcalf is far from the finished article, but his combination of size and speed make him hard to pass up at this spot.

*Houston-Andre Dillard OT*

The Texans have other needs, but they simply can’t afford for DeShaun Watson to continue taking the battering he has so far in his career. Dillard has his flaws as a run blocker, but would immediately upgrade Houston’s pass protection.

*Oakland-Josh Jacobs RB*

The signing of Isaiah Crowell certainly doesn’t preclude Oakland from adding a RB here. Jacobs is the top runner in this class, and would likely break into the starting lineup sooner than later.

*Philadelphia-Dalton Risner OL*

The Eagles don’t have any glaring weaknesses on their roster, so there are numerous ways they could go with this pick. Improving one of their lines seems the most likely choice, and Risner’s ability to play just about anywhere on the OL may get him the nod.

*Indianapolis-A.J Brown WR*

The Colts’ WR corps basically consists of T.Y Hilton and a bunch of JAG’s. Brown would step straight in as the slot WR, and quickly develop into one of Andrew Luck’s favourite targets.

*Oakland-Greedy Williams CB*

With the top pass rushers off the board, Oakland instead looks to shore up their secondary with a potentially shutdown CB.

*L.A Chargers-Dexter Lawrence DT*

The Chargers have had a big clearout at DT in the offseason, so taking Lawrence would make a lot of sense. Although he offers little as a pass rusher, he should be a dominant run stuffer from day one.

*Seattle-Jachai Polite EDGE*

Seattle could definitely trade down here, but with pass rush now even more of a need, Polite is a definite option. He was tipped to go much higher before a terrible Combine, but is a productive pass rusher who looks a good fit here.

*Green Bay-Nasir Adderley S*

A trade down is certainly a possibility here, especially if one of the top QBs is still on the board. If they stay put, it wouldn’t be a surprise if Green Bay address their secondary, and Adderley’s versatility would give them a solid Safety pairing with offseason acquisition Adrian Amos.

*L.A Rams-Chris Lindstrom G*

With few obvious needs, the Rams are another team who may look to trade down. If they don’t, Lindstrom would be a solid addition to an OL that was repeatedly exposed by the Patriots’ interior rush in the Super Bowl.

*New England-Noah Fant TE*

Predicting what the Patriots will do in the Draft is virtually impossible, but if Fant drops to the end of the first round, you would think they’d have a hard time passing him up.



And the Nick Bosa at #1 scenario, because I’m still buying into it...

1. Arizona-Nick Bosa DE
2. San Francisco-Quinnen Williams DT
3. N.Y Jets-Josh Allen EDGE
4. Oakland-Kyler Murray QB
5. Tampa Bay-Devin White LB
6. N.Y Giants-Ed Oliver DT
7. Jacksonville-T.J Hockenson TE
8. Detroit-Brian Burns EDGE (trade to #15)
9. Buffalo-Jonah Williams OT
10. Denver-Drew Lock QB
11. Cincinnati-Devin Bush LB
12. Green Bay-Jawaan Taylor OT
13. Miami-Rashan Gary DL
14. Atlanta-Cody Ford OT
15. Washington-Dwayne Haskins QB (trade to #8)
16. Carolina-Montez Sweat EDGE
17. N.Y Giants-Daniel Jones QB
18. Minnesota-Garrett Bradbury C
19. Tennessee-Christian Wilkins DT
20. Pittsburgh-Byron Murphy CB
21. Seattle-Clelin Ferrell EDGE
22. Baltimore-D.K Metcalf WR
23. Houston-Andre Dillard OL
24. Oakland-Josh Jacobs RB
25. Philadelphia-Jeffery Simmons DT
26. Indianapolis-A.J Brown WR
27. Oakland-Greedy Williams CB
28. L.A Chargers-Dalton Risner OL
29. Seattle-N’Keal Harry WR
30. Green Bay-Chauncey Gardner-Johnson S
31. L.A Rams-Dexter Lawrence DT
32. New England-Noah Fant TE

First big twist of Draft week: The Seahawks have agreed to trade DE Frank Clark to the Chiefs for a 2019 1st-round pick, a 2020 2nd-round pick & an exchange of 3rd-round picks in this year's draft.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm still a bit skeptical on Haskins because Ohio State QBs just don't do well in the league, but there's no way in HELL you can't tell me the Skins didn't have the best 1st round of any team by far??

Haskins falls into their lap at 15 with a MONSTER chip on his shoulder after the Giants (and a couple other QB needy teams) passed on him and then we trade back into the 1st round to get Montez Sweat?? I'm VERY happy with this. Still need a receiver, linebacker, and guard but these were two very smart picks.

Giants and Raiders on the other hand? Yikes... Packers too. Both guys might turn out to be good players but where's the weapons for Rodgers? Window is shrinking...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Back to back #1 overall! BOOOOMER!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Haskins screams JaMarcus Russell to me. I dont see him doing well at all. Very overhyped.

Im pleased with Miami's pick. He should help out immediately.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Im pleased with Miami's pick. He should help out immediately.


I agree! We've been woefully, depressingly terrible in the draft for so long that I was convinced they'd screw it up again, but I like this pick. For the first time since Marino left, the Dolphins know what they are and actually have something resembling a strategy.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Drew Lock at 42 is a steal.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

DirectorsCut said:


> Drew Lock at 42 is a steal.


He might be but his 54% completion percentage bodes poorly.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I love Simmons to the Titans.

Second year in a row we actually got the player I wanted. 

AJ Brown at #51 was a nice pick, but I don't have a lot of faith in Marcus for that to payoff.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

So the Packers drafted some dudes, but people are upset because apparently they're not the right dudes. Whatever. Grading the draft before anyone has played a down in the NFL is dumb anyways.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Another pretty depressing Draft overall for the Jets. We started by getting arguably the best player in this class, problem is he doesn’t fill a need. Taking Josh Allen would have addressed the biggest issue on the team for years. Hopefully Jachai Polite can be “that guy”, but is he going to be the player that many thought Green Bay would take at #12 earlier in the offseason, or the unmotivated slob who had an epically bad Combine? I’m reasonably confident Gregg Williams will get the best out of him, but he’s far from a sure thing. Good value in the 3rd though.

As for the other 4 picks, it was yet another case of the Jets FO losing their way as the Draft went on. We had numerous opportunities to target a huge need at Center, but bafflingly failed to do so. Instead, we took a headcase of a Tackle, a TE who’s apparently little more than an extra OL and an ILB who will only play on Special Teams. CB is another problem area, but we only added a late 6th rounder who has played 5 games in 2 years after twice tearing his ACL.

We actually seem to be getting some decent grades, but I just don’t see it. Williams should be a force to be reckoned with, though I’m not sure where he fits, and Polite has the potential to make an impact, but I don’t see any of the others contributing much (if at all) for us.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello NFL fans. I've been a Falcons fan for almost two years now. However, I've never been to a Falcons game. I've made the decision that this year will be the year when I'd attend my very first Falcons game. 

I've been on Ticketmaster all this week searching for tickets to any one of the Falcons home games for the upcoming season. 

However, for all of the Falcons scheduled home games this fall, Ticketmaster is offering only *resale* tickets. There are virtually no regular single-game tickets available. 

By contrast, there are tons of non-resale tickets available on Ticketmaster for single NY Giants home games. 

Why can I find only resale tickets for Falcons home games for the 2019-2020 season? 

Where can I find non-resale *single-game* tickets? 

Any assistance will be much appreciated.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The Jets have fired GM Mike Maccagnan and VP of Player Personnel Brian Heimerdinger. Interesting timing...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Ok, I was fairly nonplussed about firing Mac, but trading our best coverage LB for a 6th rounder? Fuck that...


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)




----------

